# Tales of Symphonia Evolution Mafia [DAY 8 - GAME OVER]



## Kratos Aurion

See the first post of the signup thread for the Evolution Mafia rules and the role list. The ground rules of the game itself are reposted below for your convenience:



No discussion outside of the day thread unless your role permits it.
Roleclaiming/fakeclaiming is fine; quoting/screenshotting/otherwise posting infallible proof of communication from the GM is _not_ fine.
Players  who do not show me some signs of life in 192 hours, a.k.a.  two game  days and two game nights, will be modkilled. You can PM me to  tell me  you're still paying attention if you really don't want to post  or use an  action, but if your playstyle involves lurking then this is  probably  the worst game you could sign up for anyway. You may submit an  action in  advance if you think you're going to be away, and I'll give  you credit  for it.
Modkilled players are considered to have automatically lost the game, even if the rest of their faction later goes on to win.
Flavor  text may or may not be relevant, primarily depending on my  mood. Pay  attention, but get hung up on it at your own risk. Anything  that's  definitely important will be summarized in bold at the bottom of  my  posts.
Lynches and night actions are not required and will not  be  randomized, but do be mindful of that rule about activity. Lynches  are  made based on plurality, not majority. Note that it is possible to   lynch a player with only one vote if no other lynch votes have been   placed. You should probably speak up if you don't want the mafia to   swoop in and ninja-vote their way to victory.
I will ask the last non-modkilled player to die to break any lynch vote ties, and they'd _better not_ post before I _tell_   them to do it (I may ask them to PM their vote to me anyway). If there   is no suitable dead player I will randomize the tiebreaking vote.
If  you think I made a mistake with the vote count, I probably  actually  didn't. Think about it for a minute. (If you're convinced  there _was _an actual mistake, though, tell me!)
I  will be locking the game thread at night to prevent any of the  stupid  nighttime posting that's been going on. I can't really "lock"  dead  players out of the thread, but I will not tolerate deadposting and   anyone who does it will be retroactively modkilled as well as  infracted.  If you have something to say to me at night or after you're  dead, PM me  and stay the hell out of my thread.
Take nothing at face value—remember that there are still secrets in this game!—and have fun!

Role PMs are going out now; I will post again to officially start the night as soon as I'm done.


----------



## Kratos Aurion

*Re: Tales of Symphonia Evolution Mafia [NIGHT 0]*

All role PMs should be out. I apologize if any of you received multiple PMs--there was some boardfail. If, however, you did NOT receive a PM and you know you're supposed to be in this game, or if you think that any other sort of mistake was made, contact me immediately so I can set things right.

For those of you reading your PMs and going "wtf kind of level name is this"—almost all role names were taken from the characters' titles or attacks ingame, chosen for maximum appropriateness/awesome/stupid. I did have to make up a few, though. Just humor me and pretend the flavor is meaningful and hilarious to you.

 Note that if an evolution does not explicitly say "Your role is the same as Level X", then assume that nothing carries over and the new role actions/effects completely override the previous ones.

*Day will begin in 48 hours or when all night actions are in* (which pretty much just means the mafia at this point, buuut).


----------



## Kratos Aurion

*Re: Tales of Symphonia Evolution Mafia [DAY 1]*

_"Good morning to you from your new lords and masters! Welcome to the first day of the new Blood Purge! We are the Vanguard, and we will be brutally slaughtering you all starting today. It's okay, though—it's all for a good cause! Once Tethe'alla is overthrown and our commander is King of Everything Ever, the world will be a much better place! (Well, just for us, mostly, but you'll all be dead anyway so that's all that matters, right?) We know you have a choice when it comes to violent world domination, and we're glad that you've chosen the Vanguard. We live only to serve and to subjugate!

We hope you had a restful night. We know _someone_ sure did. Why, they're enjoying it so much, they may never wake up again! Such is the deep, blissful, bludgeony sleep you will all be assured soon enough under the coming reign of your new king. Have a lovely day, and see you all at night! :)

-The Vanguard High Command"
_

They didn't expect to wake up to a letter. They _definitely_ didn't expect to wake up to a letter full of death threats. Some of them blink at the little notes tacked to the front doors of their houses, the inn and all the shops, too stunned to process exactly what's going on; others blanch, panic and try to keep their hearts from climbing right out of their throats. Still others, too tired to feel especially fearful this early in the morning, snort with morbid amusement at the letter's style and tone. Well, at least this "Vanguard" has a sense of humor, whoever they are.

The body lying in the middle of the street clears things up in short order, though. What's not clear, at least not at first, is the body's identity—they're all pretty sure they don't know anyone whose face naturally looks so smashed and pulpy and like it's in about twenty separate pieces. Those who are not retching all over the pavement venture a quick rummage through the pockets of the deceased, eventually coming to the conclusion that the unfortunate soul must be Negrek. Poor thing. Surely she wouldn't just have been wandering out alone at night. The Vanguard must have broken in and dragged her out here before beating her into blissful, bludgeony sleep. Everyone resolves to make a visit to the local locksmith and buy out his inventory before they head home tonight.

And now, jolted into wakefulness by their discovery, the group gets serious. Meltokio is not safe, they realize, the _world_ is not safe, not as long as the Vanguard is lurking in their midst with bludgeony sleep canes and the like. Now is not the time to panic, or to find out whether that hot breakfast tastes as good coming up as it did going down. They're heroes, for Martel's sake, crusaders for justice that have already saved the world once before. They've just got to slow down, think rationally about this, root out the Vanguard and dispense with the heroic ass-kicking. Simple. They've got this.

Probably.


*Negrek is dead. She was not mafia.*


_Forty-eight hours for discussion._


----------



## Tailsy

*Re: Tales of Symphonia Evolution Mafia [DAY 1]*

ヽ(ｏ`皿′ｏ)ﾉ HOLY SHIT YOU GUYS THIS IS FUCKING SERIOUS

A pretty obvious starting point for the Mafia, then! Thoroughly unsurprised... but poor Negrek. It must suck getting nuked on Night 0 :( One awesome player down, most likely due to the fact that nobody has any cool skills yet. I've certainly got a way to go before I get to do anything cool. Except posting Japanese smileys lol（・∀・）

I'll wait around for everyone else to post, I guess! Does anyone have anything they'd like to bring up as useful information?


----------



## Minish

*Re: Tales of Symphonia Evolution Mafia [DAY 1]*

Oh yeahhhh, game start \o/!!

Well! Negrek's a pretty obvious target for the mafia, who'll likely be targetting the most experienced and well-known players before they can get protected by doctors and such! So unless anyone somehow has any world-shattering information, this looks like a pretty usual night one.


----------



## Squirrel

*Re: Tales of Symphonia Evolution Mafia [DAY 1]*

What sort of useful info would there be on a night where no one but the mafia can act?


----------



## Eifie

*Re: Tales of Symphonia Evolution Mafia [DAY 1]*

Hm. It's not very likely that anyone will have any information today, is it? Or are there people who didn't start as vanilla? Even then, I guess it would be best for them not to reveal things until we give enough time for our doctors to level up so that they can heal. So... yeah, I'm not quite sure what we can do today. Let's see what happens when everybody else posts!


----------



## Kirby-Chan

*Re: Tales of Symphonia Evolution Mafia [DAY 1]*

Since the mafia can only have one night action go through, then there was a hitman that killed a player last night. By the way, how long does the person lived if they got hit by a poisoner?


----------



## Kratos Aurion

*Re: Tales of Symphonia Evolution Mafia [DAY 1]*

Poison delays deaths by one night.


----------



## Tailsy

*Re: Tales of Symphonia Evolution Mafia [DAY 1]*

I'm wondering about the possibility that perhaps there's a wildcard who might already have a night action, but isn't Mafia. Or perhaps there's a player who has some sort of information role; like, they get a piece of new information every time they 'evolve' or whatever? They could have possibly started with something. I don't know, I'm hypothesising since this _is_ an experimental and secret role-game.


----------



## Eifie

*Re: Tales of Symphonia Evolution Mafia [DAY 1]*



Applejack said:


> I'm wondering about the possibility that perhaps there's a wildcard who might already have a night action, but isn't Mafia. Or perhaps there's a player who has some sort of information role; like, they get a piece of new information every time they 'evolve' or whatever? They could have possibly started with something. I don't know, I'm hypothesising since this _is_ an experimental and secret role-game.


Hm! Actually, I wonder if the Streetear needs to level up before getting any information? Or if the Friendly Neighbour needs to level up to have their innocence confirmed? Although I'm not sure how relevant any of their information could be at this time or whether it would be worth revealing.



Kirby-Chan said:


> Since the mafia can only have one night action go through, then there was a hitman that killed a player last night.





			
				sign-up thread said:
			
		

> Any of the above four mafiosi can submit a night kill


That means it didn't have to be the hitman, right?


----------



## Karkat Vantas

*Re: Tales of Symphonia Evolution Mafia [DAY 1]*

Here's a question-- how many posts do you guys need before you gain your powers? I need four, but considering my role is pretty extreme, I think it's safe to say it's four for everyone.


----------



## Wargle

*Re: Tales of Symphonia Evolution Mafia [DAY 1]*

I think the mafia all share a faction~action ((rhymes bitch)) that is a kill so I doubt anyone did anythings. Also, 





			
				Kratos said:
			
		

> Day will begin in 48 hours or when all night actions are in (which pretty much just means the mafia at this point, buuut).


It speaks for itself so... not much to do.

------

20 bucks says if it weren't for Negrek being experienced karkat would've up and died again first.


----------



## Karkat Vantas

*Re: Tales of Symphonia Evolution Mafia [DAY 1]*

The mafia probably didn't want to make life easier for the alien. 8D

...jk, I'm not the alien. I'm the vig, who I think is equated to Lloyd, or whatever the hell his name is.

EDIT: Yeah, I am Lloyd, who conveniently enough is the only character from this game I've ever heard of.


----------



## JackPK

*Re: Tales of Symphonia Evolution Mafia [DAY 1]*



Applebloom said:


> Hm. It's not very likely that anyone will have any information today, is it? Or are there people who didn't start as vanilla?


Quoth Kratos, "Day will begin in 48 hours or when all night actions are in (which pretty much just means the mafia at this point, buuut)."

Sounds like the Mafia are probably, but not necessarily, the only ones with a night action. My gut tells me that "buuuut" means some kind of technicality i.e. the information role that gets new information when it levels up. Perhaps it starts out with information (albeit mostly useless, probably).

Read: The entire previous paragraph was purely conjecture.



Karkat Vantas said:


> Here's a question-- how many posts do you guys need before you gain your powers? I need four, but considering my role is pretty extreme, I think it's safe to say it's four for everyone.


Three, and mine only kind of moderately useful (except in certain lucky situations) so I imagine almost everyone's will probably be in the range of three to four.



Karkat Vantas said:


> The mafia probably didn't want to make life easier for the alien. 8D
> 
> ...jk, I'm not the alien. I'm the vig, who I think is equated to Lloyd, or whatever the hell his name is.


Why why why are you roleclaiming so soon (especially without any suspicion pinned on you yet)?


----------



## Tailsy

*Re: Tales of Symphonia Evolution Mafia [DAY 1]*

Mine is also four, yes - so it seems that everyone has the same amount (ish) of evolution posts! How many levels do you guys have? I have 5 but my last one is secret（⌒▽⌒）I'M SO MYSTERIOUS


----------



## Karkat Vantas

*Re: Tales of Symphonia Evolution Mafia [DAY 1]*

It's pretty obvious why everyone should roleclaim, actually.

a) All the roles are clearly listed in the first post.
b) Everyone but Negrek is still alive.

If we mass-roleclaim right now, it's going to be very hard for the mafia to fake a roleclaim later on.

In addition, my roleclaiming means that a mafia can't roleclaim as the vig... besides, I'm not going to use my powers due to the big drawback they have.


----------



## Kirby-Chan

*Re: Tales of Symphonia Evolution Mafia [DAY 1]*

I only need 2 posts to get my ability. Wait, then how the heck the vig would get the killing powers through several level? Or maybe he/she randomly killed a player on one level and the later levels, they can choose a certain player from the groups by if they have night actions, actions affected during the day, etc (but the vig doesn't know which group is) to get killed.


----------



## Tailsy

*Re: Tales of Symphonia Evolution Mafia [DAY 1]*

Ah, but roleclaiming is bad for everyone while we're all still powerless like this! I mean, if I went HURR DERP I'M GOING TO BE THE SUPER-DOCTOR SOON I'm just going to get shot in the face. And that would be a waste of my role now, wouldn't it?


----------



## Chief Zackrai

*Re: Tales of Symphonia Evolution Mafia [DAY 1]*

I have four posts until my next role, too. And like Jack, my role gains a power that only works if I'm extremely lucky.

And Karkat, I too must ask why you would roleclaim so soon? it seems dangerous for you, what with all of your experience.


----------



## Mai

*Re: Tales of Symphonia Evolution Mafia [DAY 1]*

I need four posts, and I also have four levels. 

Wait, Karkat, do you have a restriction imposed _right now,_ but you can still kill? That's good, I guess. But I don't think any healers can use their action right now, so maybe it wasn't the best idea.

Or can you do nothing at the moment, but you get progressively lighter restrictions on your killing abilities?


----------



## Wargle

*Re: Tales of Symphonia Evolution Mafia [DAY 1]*

Who knows, Kratos said this is experimental so who knows what she threw in as a drawback.

edit: TRIPLE NINJAS WTF.

I agree with Tailsy, roleclaiming is weird and dangerous right now.


----------



## Mai

*Re: Tales of Symphonia Evolution Mafia [DAY 1]*



Kirby-Chan said:


> I only need 2 posts to get my ability. Wait, then how the heck the vig would get the killing powers through several level? Or maybe he/she randomly killed a player on one level and the later levels, they can choose a certain player who belong a group to get killed.


Maybe either their kills having only a 50% chance of working, or they can only kill on alternating nights?


----------



## Karkat Vantas

*Re: Tales of Symphonia Evolution Mafia [DAY 1]*

Oh, it's simple: I feel guilty if I kill an innocent and therefore if I kill two innocents...

SEPPUKU TIEM!!! [sic]

I lose the restriction at Rank 3, but either way I don't think I'm going to be taking stabs in the dark. So unless the town wants me to use my powers on someone I will not be killing anyone.


----------



## Wargle

*Re: Tales of Symphonia Evolution Mafia [DAY 1]*

Oh I've heard of those types of vigilante. Not very fun. I don't like using because people dislike it's horrible drawback.


----------



## Karkat Vantas

*Re: Tales of Symphonia Evolution Mafia [DAY 1]*

I lose the drawback after nine posts, so I might be able to get around it.

Maybe.

Either way, I think you guys could roleclaim day 2, once you've all posted enough to get your powers.


----------



## Tailsy

*Re: Tales of Symphonia Evolution Mafia [DAY 1]*

That's a common restriction on vanilla vigilantes; many games play an autokill the vig if they kill an innocent rule! That's a bit more restrictive than yours though, Karkat, so I'm sure if we really need it you could make one mistake? :D? 

I think it's a cool power restriction personally. I also have restrictions on my roles as I rank up, though 8( GOSH KRATOS YOU'RE SO MEAN, LEAVING US ALL POWERLESS LIKE THIS!


----------



## Tailsy

*Re: Tales of Symphonia Evolution Mafia [DAY 1]*

@Karkat: haha, no. I'm not actually a doctor and I don't want to count on the off-chance that one of the other active posters is a doctor who can protect me. :|


----------



## Kirby-Chan

*Re: Tales of Symphonia Evolution Mafia [DAY 1]*

If the vig has restrictions, then I would guess the healers would have restrictions similar to have their powers working half the time to protect someone. Or has a CPR ability where they can heal only if the person is targeted or else the player would died.


----------



## Stormecho

*Re: Tales of Symphonia Evolution Mafia [DAY 1]*

Blargh, got totally swamped by this. >> Got 3 posts to make before I level up, aaaand I have nothing to add intelligently to this discussion right now because I am a total Mafia noob. 

;_; I'm sorry. 

I did stalk some other threads long enough to realize that Kratos is lucky to be hosting this - he doesn't have to fear being targeted by everyone. And that Negrek was an obvious choice. Why yes, I am not contributing to the discussion at all. :/


----------



## Karkat Vantas

*Re: Tales of Symphonia Evolution Mafia [DAY 1]*



Stormecho said:


> Blargh, got totally swamped by this. >> Got 3 posts to make before I level up, aaaand I have nothing to add intelligently to this discussion right now because I am a total Mafia noob.
> 
> ;_; I'm sorry.
> 
> I did stalk some other threads long enough to realize that Kratos is lucky to be hosting this - he doesn't have to fear being targeted by everyone. And that Negrek was an obvious choice. Why yes, I am not contributing to the discussion at all. :/


Recognizing you are failing to contribute to the discussion does not excuse you from failing to contribute to the discussion.

Why don't you roleclaim? Unless you have an important role. But if you're, say, a doublevoter or something, I don't see the harm in that.


----------



## Flora

*Re: Tales of Symphonia Evolution Mafia [DAY 1]*

Mine to the next level is two, but it's not incredibly reliable.

I don't think roleclaiming would be that good of an idea, especially this early on.


----------



## Squirrel

*Re: Tales of Symphonia Evolution Mafia [DAY 1]*



> Either way, I think you guys could roleclaim day 2, once you've all posted enough to get your powers.


That's still going to be like holding up 'SHOOT ME!' signs to the Mafia. Fake roleclaiming prevention probably won't be as beneficial as keeping inspectors, doctors, and the like hidden. 
Even saying who we aren't gives them one less person to guess about.


----------



## Mai

*Re: Tales of Symphonia Evolution Mafia [DAY 1]*

Maybe the doctors could be weak doctors (not sure if that's the name) who die if they heal a mafia? Of course, there's also the boring 50% chance of working thing.


----------



## Tailsy

*Re: Tales of Symphonia Evolution Mafia [DAY 1]*

I find it incredibly odd how Karkat is suddenly hell-bent on everyone roleclaiming... :B I know you've roleclaimed already, but it's hardly confirmed and Lloyd is an easy character to claim, so.


----------



## Stormecho

*Re: Tales of Symphonia Evolution Mafia [DAY 1]*

Roleclaiming this early feels weird. :/ I mean, the game just started, right? I find it odd too, really - it seems rather pushy to me. But I could just be paranoid.


----------



## JackPK

*Re: Tales of Symphonia Evolution Mafia [DAY 1]*

I have four total levels, including the current vanilla one.



Chief Zackrai said:


> I have four posts until my next role, too. And like Jack, my role gains a power that only works if I'm extremely lucky.


I didn't say it _only_ works if I'm lucky; I said it's only _useful_ if I'm lucky. As far as I can tell my action goes through just as well as any other role's action.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

*Re: Tales of Symphonia Evolution Mafia [DAY 1]*

Like Stormecho, I'm new too... and am sort of lost/intimidated. Heh. Look at ALL THESE POSTS, hot damn. I have two to level up... but I'm pretty cautious on roleclaiming too. 

I'm a bit suspicious of Karkat as well. I mean, the reasoning that it would avoid the mafia from faking isn't particularly sound. The mafia could just fake and roleclaim the first day around, couldn't they? People could lie anyway. (Then again, I could have no idea what I'm talking about.)


----------



## Seritinajii

*Re: Tales of Symphonia Evolution Mafia [DAY 1]*

Here I am! Less than two hours and we're already on the second page...

I need two posts to evolve, and I have four stages in total. My next stage only has a 50% chance of working, though. Looks like people need 2-4 posts generally, and judging by the amount of activity, there will probably be a bunch of powered people next time. :D

Karkat roleclaiming so quickly is pretty suspicious. Maybe he's trying to get lynched or something and is an alien? Well, if that's the case, at least there is a Marta somewhere out there. It's pretty unlikely though, considering that the mafia is probably the only one with an action at the moment.


----------



## Tailsy

*Re: Tales of Symphonia Evolution Mafia [DAY 1]*

I'm going to vote *Karkat Vantas*, because I think roleclaiming and then pushing everyone else to do so is suspicious and abstaining is BORING.


----------



## Chief Zackrai

*Re: Tales of Symphonia Evolution Mafia [DAY 1]*

I agree. *Karkat Vantas*


----------



## Seritinajii

*Re: Tales of Symphonia Evolution Mafia [DAY 1]*

I'm still reluctant to do so until tomorrow. If he's vigilante, then the mafia will most likely kill him. I don't want to lynch someone who may really be very useful.

It's better than abstaining, but I'm not going to lynch him until someone else is suggested or someone gives a sufficient case for him being suspicious.


----------



## Squirrel

*Re: Tales of Symphonia Evolution Mafia [DAY 1]*

I figured the odd push to get people to roleclaim was the sufficient case.

*Karkat Vantas.*


----------



## Mai

*Re: Tales of Symphonia Evolution Mafia [DAY 1]*

I'm not really sure. He's probably not alien, but I'm not sure he's mafia. And if he's telling the truth, losing our vigilante would be awful.


----------



## Squirrel

*Re: Tales of Symphonia Evolution Mafia [DAY 1]*

I doubt an alien would get activated this early, especially when we already had a death.


----------



## Seritinajii

*Re: Tales of Symphonia Evolution Mafia [DAY 1]*

Although an alien probably hasn't been activated, it doesn't necessarily mean he is mafia. He suggested that people roleclaim, but it doesn't mean he's mafia.


----------



## JackPK

*Re: Tales of Symphonia Evolution Mafia [DAY 1]*



Seritinajii said:


> Karkat roleclaiming so quickly is pretty suspicious. Maybe he's trying to get lynched or something and is an alien? Well, if that's the case, at least there is a Marta somewhere out there. It's pretty unlikely though, considering that the mafia is probably the only one with an action at the moment.


If he is an alien, he shouldn't be doing this so soon. He can't be activated yet, since the Mafia's action killed Negrek and nobody else has any action yet.

I'm inclined to believe for now that Karkat is Lloyd and is just eager, but if we don't lynch him today, in the future (especially if we get a day without a kill) we should assume by default that he is an activated alien and absolutely not lynch him.

Still, though, if we don't lynch Karkat, it might be in the inspectors' best interests to inspect someone other than Karkat tonight, since (A) if he's really Lloyd, he's probably going to get killed by the Mafia, (B) if he's alien, he will probably get targeted by the Mafia and who knows if you'll get inspection results for before or after he's activated, and (C) if he's Mafia you'll get the same result as if he was activated alien so you can't even distinguish between B and C.

This entire post is made up of assumptions for "if we don't lynch Karkat" and guess what we probably will lynch Karkat because that's the way the ball's rolling and it's hard to fight a bandwagon especially if your posts are enormous like this.

tl;dr nothing important, really. Except that Karkat can't currently be an activated alien.

EDIT/NINJA'D:



Mai said:


> I'm not really sure. He's probably not alien, but I'm not sure he's mafia. And if he's telling the truth, losing our vigilante would be awful.


Also this.


----------



## Karkat Vantas

*Re: Tales of Symphonia Evolution Mafia [DAY 1]*

Oh, what the fuck, guys. I've supported a mass-roleclaim in the past, and it's not like all of you have some SUPER-IMPORTANT role that you CAN'T GIVE AWAY.

...also, since I've posted enough to reach rank 3, I can prove my role to you without the risk of sepukku, so why not.

And besides, since I'm the only person who's roleclaimed I think I'm going to be dead tomorrow.

:)

Let's *abstain*, shall we? Because killing off the only person who's claimed as something useful isn't the best idea.


----------



## Seritinajii

*Re: Tales of Symphonia Evolution Mafia [DAY 1]*

*Abstain* seems like a good idea for now. I don't want to take the risk of killing a useful role.

Too bad I don't have enough to say to fill up several paragraphs :(

Edit:





Karkat Vantas said:


> I lose the drawback after nine posts, so I might be able to get around it.
> 
> Maybe.
> 
> Either way, I think you guys could roleclaim day 2, once you've all posted enough to get your powers.


Nine posts? Has it really been that many? I should check... (Ctrl+F is great!)

Seven, not nine. Why lie?


----------



## Eifie

*Re: Tales of Symphonia Evolution Mafia [DAY 1]*



Seritinajii said:


> If he's vigilante, then the mafia will most likely kill him.


Why would they do that, though? He's said he's not planning to use his action, hasn't he? That would make him not much of a threat to them.

Kam _is_ being pretty suspicious by pushing others to claim, but I think we should see if someone else counterclaims as the "real" vigilante, first. I'm kind of inclined to believe him just because he roleclaimed so quickly when if he was Mafia, it would be very likely that the actual vig was still alive.

EDIT: okay ninja'd by Kam saying he _does_ plan to use his action, so never mind my first point.


----------



## Karkat Vantas

*Re: Tales of Symphonia Evolution Mafia [DAY 1]*

btw, since nobody but the Mafia could have activated an alien, it's impossible for there to be an activated alien.


----------



## Zero Moment

*Re: Tales of Symphonia Evolution Mafia [DAY 1]*

I also evolve at two posts, I think the less important roles evolve at two.
Also, *Abstain* 'cause I don't want to kill the Vig Day One if he's telling the truth.
EDIT: DOUBLE NINJA'D


----------



## Tailsy

*Re: Tales of Symphonia Evolution Mafia [DAY 1]*

Vigilante isn't terribly useful, in my opinion; it's full of guessing games and most sensible players, like Karkat mentioned, won't use it at all for that exact reason. And the Mafia always shoot them dead anyway as soon as they roleclaim. I'm just suspicious of people who roleclaim on *Day 1* of a game where nobody currently has any interesting role, and where many people might choose not to evolve further on anyway. Pushing others to roleclaim is also stupid, for the reasons I mentioned earlier (LIKE STABBY DEATH).

I also *loathe* abstaining, because it's boring and gets nothing done. It's Day 1, we clearly don't have that much information, but lynching someone might provide some insight. I'm not changing my vote.


----------



## Flora

*Re: Tales of Symphonia Evolution Mafia [DAY 1]*

I'm a _tad_ suspicious of Karkat, but I agree that we shouldn't lynch him yet; we have a quite-high chance of killing an innocent (and a vigilante at that), so I don't wanna risk that.

*Abstaining*


----------



## Seritinajii

*Re: Tales of Symphonia Evolution Mafia [DAY 1]*



Applebloom said:


> Why would they do that, though? He's said he's not planning to use his action, hasn't he? That would make him not much of a threat to them.
> 
> Kam _is_ being pretty suspicious by pushing others to claim, but I think we should see if someone else counterclaims as the "real" vigilante, first. I'm kind of inclined to believe him just because he roleclaimed so quickly when if he was Mafia, it would be very likely that the actual vig was still alive.


He can be the _future_ vigilante. Without any other leads, and in addition to the fact that he's quite experienced, it makes him quite a likely target.

Although I guess you're right about the counterclaiming thing. Whoever really is Lloyd if Karkat isn't Lloyd should probably say so sometime, but not necessarily right now.


----------



## Karkat Vantas

*Re: Tales of Symphonia Evolution Mafia [DAY 1]*

I have nine posts. I could easily prove my role if you doubt me.

I get pretty excited in Mafia games whenever I get a non-alien role, so I chose to take a more active role in this game.


----------



## Tailsy

*Re: Tales of Symphonia Evolution Mafia [DAY 1]*

Hm. I don't think vigilante is at all useful and your immediate roleclaim bothers me, but I suppose if you're proved wrong we can lynch you tomorrow anyway. *Abstain*, if incredibly reluctantly. 

And if anyone claims as another Lloyd, I'm stating here that I will immediately switch my vote back.


----------



## Zero Moment

*Re: Tales of Symphonia Evolution Mafia [DAY 1]*

I think that Vigilantes are very useful, as you can use them to kill suspicious people if you are lynching an even more suspicious person. Also, Karkat, what is some things you can do now that you are tier three?


----------



## Karkat Vantas

*Re: Tales of Symphonia Evolution Mafia [DAY 1]*

I can now kill without the risk of sepukku.

At Rank 4, I can attack through roleblocks.

Aaand I also have a SUPER SECRET RANK FIVE but I'm going to be dead tomorrow anyway.


----------



## Zero Moment

*Re: Tales of Symphonia Evolution Mafia [DAY 1]*

What did you get Rank 2? Also, Vigilantes are useful for killing Aliens.

LEVEL UP!


----------



## Kirby-Chan

*Re: Tales of Symphonia Evolution Mafia [DAY 1]*

*Abstain* then. Though role claiming early in the game makes you a huge target. Also what is sepukku?


----------



## Mai

*Re: Tales of Symphonia Evolution Mafia [DAY 1]*

Well, actually, maybe there _might_ have been another kill, because there's a serial killer role in here.

All you with your secret rank fives. :( I kind of want one now.


----------



## Mai

*Re: Tales of Symphonia Evolution Mafia [DAY 1]*

Suicide, I believe? Also since I forgot earlier *abstain.*


----------



## JackPK

*Re: Tales of Symphonia Evolution Mafia [DAY 1]*



Applebloom said:


> Kam _is_ being pretty suspicious by pushing others to claim, but I think we should see if someone else counterclaims as the "real" vigilante, first.


This. Yes.



Seritinajii said:


> Nine posts? Has it really been that many? I should check... (Ctrl+F is great!)
> 
> Seven, not nine. Why lie?


Miscounting? Anyway, by now he certainly has enough.



Applejack said:


> Hm. I don't think vigilante is at all useful and your immediate roleclaim bothers me, but I suppose if you're proved wrong we can lynch you tomorrow anyway.


I'd only feel comfortable lynching him tomorrow if there are two (three?) or more deaths tomorrow, since we know we'll have both a Mafia kill and (since Kam's saying he'll use his power) a Vig kill (and possibly a Serial Killer kill?). I'm still wary that he could be an alien looking to get activated.



Legendaryseeker99 said:


> What did you get Rank 2?


Presumably the power to kill in the first place, since Rank 1 seems to be vanilla for everyone but Mafia.

---

Kirby-Chan, seppuku is suicide.


----------



## Seritinajii

*Re: Tales of Symphonia Evolution Mafia [DAY 1]*

I only have four ranks. Lucky people. That is, unless I don't know about mine...

But remember guys, we have a whole 'nother day and much more than a half to discuss! So... what else should we discuss?

What does the Wonder Chef do, anyway? What does "throwing things" do?


----------



## Karkat Vantas

*Re: Tales of Symphonia Evolution Mafia [DAY 1]*

Remember the ending to the Ultimate Showdown?

EDIT: Gog damn, ninja'd by four people. This is what I get for trying to look up a picture of Mr. Rogers dancing around with a sword in his chest.


----------



## Eifie

*Re: Tales of Symphonia Evolution Mafia [DAY 1]*



Mai said:


> Well, actually, maybe there _might_ have been another kill, because there's a serial killer role in here.


I would assume that the serial killer, like the vigilante, would have to level up to kill someone. (Kam, that's what you unlocked at level two, right?)



Seritinajii said:


> What does the Wonder Chef do, anyway? What does "throwing things" do?


I'm not completely sure, but I think it can give someone a one-shot ability. Like... throwing medicine at someone to give them a one-shot healing ability, or something. Although I might actually be thinking of a different role.

EDIT: Although actually, that's the inventor. Hm, not sure what it could do, then.


----------



## JackPK

*Re: Tales of Symphonia Evolution Mafia [DAY 1]*



Seritinajii said:


> What does the Wonder Chef do, anyway? What does "throwing things" do?


I had assumed it might be something along the lines of giving people an extra one-use-only action in addition to their normal one (throw a sword = let someone kill, throw an Apple Gel = let someone heal, etc?) but it could be anything, really.


----------



## Karkat Vantas

*Re: Tales of Symphonia Evolution Mafia [DAY 1]*

Yeah, I started as a vanilla townie.


----------



## Zero Moment

*Re: Tales of Symphonia Evolution Mafia [DAY 1]*

I think you mean Jack_the_Pumpkinking-of-all-trades.

ARGH DOUBLE NINJA'D


----------



## Mai

*Re: Tales of Symphonia Evolution Mafia [DAY 1]*

But the Jack of All Trades can't _give_ his abilities to other people. An inventor does, I think.


----------



## JackPK

*Re: Tales of Symphonia Evolution Mafia [DAY 1]*



Legendaryseeker99 said:


> I think you mean Jack_the_Pumpkinking-of-all-trades.
> 
> ARGH DOUBLE NINJA'D


Jack of all trades ought to get all those abilities upon whatever level it gets them. Thrower/Pitcher/whatever would confer the abilities on someone else. Similar, but not the same.

EDIT: WHY THE NINJA


----------



## Zero Moment

*Re: Tales of Symphonia Evolution Mafia [DAY 1]*

I'm thinking that WC is like a random Inventor, like she gives a random item. It would be cool if she could accedentally throw an armed bomb, and it kills the person.

EDIT: YES NOT NINJA'D


----------



## Karkat Vantas

*Re: Tales of Symphonia Evolution Mafia [DAY 1]*

What would a chef be doing with a bomb?


----------



## Squirrel

*Re: Tales of Symphonia Evolution Mafia [DAY 1]*

Ever seen that one Spongebob episode with the exploding pie?

But following the possible kill mentality of Legendaryseeker's, it could be poisoned food.


----------



## OrngSumb

*Re: Tales of Symphonia Evolution Mafia [DAY 1]*

Wow I enter late all due to Sims 3 =_=;

I'm indifferent about Kams claiming. Sure he has a good point about making it easier to find Mafia but then yes it's easier for Mafia to go around and pick off the useful players.

My role needs 3 posts and relies on a whole bunch of percentages >.<

Since it's all Day 1-ness then *abstain*


----------



## Zero Moment

*Re: Tales of Symphonia Evolution Mafia [DAY 1]*

So... Do you guys have anything useful to talk about and level up, or are we gonna just mostly not going to talk?


EDIT: Orng, are you Yuan/Wonder Chef? (Those were the only two roles I could think of that could involve percentages)


----------



## Seritinajii

*Re: Tales of Symphonia Evolution Mafia [DAY 1]*

Well, remember, only posts of actual contribution count for "experience points". I don't think there's much else to discuss, though. Funny how we got to a decision and it's only been three and a half hours.


----------



## Minish

*Re: Tales of Symphonia Evolution Mafia [DAY 1]*

Well, as odd as suggesting that everyone roleclaim now, I really don't believe that it's suspicious enough to consider a lynch. Especially when Karkat's role could prove useful if they're actually left alive - considering that we don't have any leads at the moment and Karket is going to be quite cautious, I don't really think the mafia would kill you tonight.

Hopefully we'll have some players who have progressed to levels where they can heal and protect now! For today I think I'll vote *abstain* as well.


----------



## Zero Moment

*Re: Tales of Symphonia Evolution Mafia [DAY 1]*



Seritinajii said:


> Funny how we got to a decision and it's only been three and a half hours.


Yeah, I wish something exciting happens that would make a lot of experience points, such as the Terrorist bombing someone. *Waits to be bombed for suggestion*


----------



## allitersonance

*Re: Tales of Symphonia Evolution Mafia [DAY 1]*

Wow I left for a while before stuff happened and then I came back and the thread exploded :(

Okay, so I was gone for a long time, but still.

Anyway, Karkat, I think you're being too eager - you can only evolve once per night, according to the sign-up thread. I'm assuming that means one level, anyhow. So even if you've got enough posts to reach ~super secret level five~, you'll probably have to wait four nights - and, as usual with roleclaims of useful roles, we can be fairly sure you'll be targeted soon. And with healers probably just about to reach level two, even if you're doctor bait, there's still a pretty good risk of your death. Assuming you're telling the truth and aren't looking for people to kill, etc, etc.


Besides that, would Negrek be the person mentioned in "I'll leave signups open for another day or so (unless we hit too many  people) because there's at least one more person I know was intending to  join"? Because... haha.


Also everyone's still a vanilla (except the mafia killing role), Legendaryseeker99, so that's not likely even if the terrorist had a reason to do so.


----------



## Wargle

*Re: Tales of Symphonia Evolution Mafia [DAY 1]*

Maybe the wonder Chef can heal with food? People say the best cure is warm chicken soup*

((*Even though the Common Cold =/= a gunshot))

EDIT: And you can indeed go 1 > 5 if you have the posts. Kratos said that in the rules


----------



## Seritinajii

*Re: Tales of Symphonia Evolution Mafia [DAY 1]*

I think I remembering reading somewhere that you can evolve multiple levels in one night. Let me check...



			
				Sign-up thread said:
			
		

> If you earn enough points to progress to an even later evolution, you are also allowed to skip directly to that one (e.g., if you are vanilla and post enough to evolve to either weak OR standard power role, you can choose standard without evolving to weak first).


So since I have probably had seven posts right now, I can get to my third level, instead of just going to my second level.


----------



## Wargle

*Re: Tales of Symphonia Evolution Mafia [DAY 1]*

Some of our weak forms might be useful though, unfortunately, mine isn't...


----------



## Stormecho

*Re: Tales of Symphonia Evolution Mafia [DAY 1]*

I... am somewhat suspicious but I am a cautious person and feeling like deciding anything on the first day is just... eh.

*Abstain*


----------



## JackPK

*Re: Tales of Symphonia Evolution Mafia [DAY 1]*

I just thought of this and it might make for an interesting (perhaps fruitful? perhaps not) thread of discourse to follow while waiting for something more interesting to happen or for the day to end:

On the sign-up thread's role list, what level is described in your one-line role description? I have four levels, the lowest of which is vanilla, and the role description in the the sign-up thread is for level 3. I'm wondering whether most people have both more and less powerful levels than are described, or if the descriptions are mostly of highest-level or lowest-level powers. Or even if I'm the odd one out whose role has levels not described by the thread, and most people's roles are just variations of intensity of their role description.


----------



## Mai

*Re: Tales of Symphonia Evolution Mafia [DAY 1]*

But we can't unevolve, if anybody has a somewhat good lower level role. Anyway, would a terrorist be a vanilla innocent or vanilla mafia? Now that I think of it, I'm a bit confused... and how would a terrorist get an upgrade, anyway? Being able to explode two people?


----------



## Seritinajii

*Re: Tales of Symphonia Evolution Mafia [DAY 1]*



Jack_the_PumpkinKing said:


> I just thought of this and it might make for an interesting (perhaps fruitful? perhaps not) thread of discourse to follow while waiting for something more interesting to happen or for the day to end:
> 
> On the sign-up thread's role list, what level is described in your one-line role description? I have four levels, the lowest of which is vanilla, and the role description in the the sign-up thread is for level 3. I'm wondering whether most people have both more and less powerful levels than are described, or if the descriptions are mostly of highest-level or lowest-level powers. Or even if I'm the odd one out whose role has levels not described by the thread, and most people's roles are just variations of intensity of their role description.


Mine is accurate to level 3, but level 2 has the same ability but can screw it up under certain conditions at a 50% chance. Luckily, I'm at level 3.

Terrorist could maybe go from vanilla mafia -> chance of killing someone -> kill someone definitely -> kill 2 people?? Dunno. But maybe Emil is connected to Richter somehow like how Marta is connected to Emil? Just a guess.


----------



## allitersonance

*Re: Tales of Symphonia Evolution Mafia [DAY 1]*

@Seritinajii

Oh, hm, missed that bit. That could mean that there are weak roles better in some ways than a strong one, then? I wonder how that would happen - maybe some roles have increased risks along with increased powers, although I figured levelling up is usually about decreasing risks/increasing accuracy. Oh, well, more incentive to post! ... on the first day, and never again (but we won't let that happen, right guys?)

(*crickets*)

Alright, so that means we could probably assume that most useful roles are going to be maxed out by night 2 or 3 (unless they are possessed by quiet or uninterested people, but then why are they in this game), and also people with minimal posts may be useless but also harmless.


----------



## JackPK

*Re: Tales of Symphonia Evolution Mafia [DAY 1]*



Grate Aural Sects said:


> Alright, so that means we could probably assume that most useful roles are going to be maxed out by night 2 or 3 (unless they are possessed by quiet or uninterested people, but then why are they in this game), and also people with minimal posts may be useless but also harmless.


Eh, it's fair to assume that will mostly be the case, but we can't discount that someone like, say, an inspector or a doctor could just be vewwy vewwy quiet. and hunting wabbits.

I think the natural talkativeness of the person (combined with the incentive to talk) will determine the power of the role, rather than the potential power of the role determining how much a person talks.


----------



## Zero Moment

*Re: Tales of Symphonia Evolution Mafia [DAY 1]*



Wargle said:


> Some of our weak forms might be useful though, unfortunately, mine isn't...


Mine just adds to the higher levels.


----------



## Eifie

*Re: Tales of Symphonia Evolution Mafia [DAY 1]*



Jack_the_PumpkinKing said:


> Eh, it's fair to assume that will mostly be the case, but we can't discount that someone like, say, an inspector or a doctor could just be vewwy vewwy quiet. and hunting wabbits.
> 
> I think the natural talkativeness of the person (combined with the incentive to talk) will determine the power of the role, rather than the potential power of the role determining how much a person talks.


I think they were saying that people who don't post much are useless but harmless because they won't really be able to level up their role. (I agree with the second part of your post, though.)

Hm, I wonder if all the roles have at least four levels? I can't really think of ways for the terrorist to level up besides their explosion having a chance of not working or only killing the terrorist, or being able to explode multiple people at a higher level. Or maybe they find out who is Mafia at their highest level? (I would be so amused if a terrorist's explosion actually failed, though, haha. This happened in a game once and it was the most awkward thing.)


----------



## allitersonance

*Re: Tales of Symphonia Evolution Mafia [DAY 1]*

Yeah, well, too quiet and they won't be doing much healing or inspecting to speak of, or it'll have low chances of happening, so.

Who needs quiet players, anyway >:| (Answer: innocents.)


----------



## Zero Moment

*Re: Tales of Symphonia Evolution Mafia [DAY 1]*

Yes, the ability to converse with the Mafia seems very plausible.
I think that all roles have at least four levels, and I think the sign-up thread said that.
EDIT: Ninja'd


----------



## JackPK

*Re: Tales of Symphonia Evolution Mafia [DAY 1]*



Applebloom said:


> I think they were saying that people who don't post much are useless but harmless because they won't really be able to level up their role. (I agree with the second part of your post, though.)


I was more responding to the first part (that the useful roles will be maxed out by night 2 or 3) but yeah, you're right.


----------



## Wargle

*Re: Tales of Symphonia Evolution Mafia [DAY 1]*



Jack_the_PumpkinKing said:


> just be vewwy vewwy quiet. and hunting wabbits.


I love you now.

So maybe instead of lynching the people that never post like in every other game, we try to go for more active players?


----------



## Karkat Vantas

*Re: Tales of Symphonia Evolution Mafia [DAY 1]*

...wait a minute.

Do mafia roles level up?

In that case, anyone who doesn't post is either a) vanilla or b) mafia.

So "lynch the inactive" would make a great strategy for this game... keep that in mind later on.


----------



## JackPK

*Re: Tales of Symphonia Evolution Mafia [DAY 1]*



Karkat Vantas said:


> ...wait a minute.
> 
> Do mafia roles level up?


I would imagine so, since (off the top of my head) two of the mafia roles are "gets a certain number of poisonings" and "gets a certain number of unblockable kills", both of which could get more poisonings/kills upon level up.


----------



## allitersonance

*Re: Tales of Symphonia Evolution Mafia [DAY 1]*

I think mafia roles do level up; the listed ones all have roles other than standard killing, after all. Unblockable kill, poison, roleblock, and framer, in addition to the standard killing (wait, does that mean they could kill up to three people in one night? Plus the serial killer...)

But they have that mafiakill regardless of posting, so maybe hunting wabbits is a good strategy for one or two.

Edit: I will skin the next ninja and write the lefthand names of god on the inside of its skin in purple ink.


----------



## Eifie

*Re: Tales of Symphonia Evolution Mafia [DAY 1]*



Wargle said:


> So maybe instead of lynching the people that never post like in every other game, we try to go for more active players?


Except then we would most likely end up lynching powered-up innocents, and that would be a pretty big loss.



Karkat Vantas said:


> ...wait a minute.
> 
> Do mafia roles level up?
> 
> In that case, anyone who doesn't post is either a) vanilla or b) mafia.
> 
> So "lynch the inactive" would make a great strategy for this game... keep that in mind later on.


So you're saying that by lynching inactives, we wouldn't be losing anything and we'd have a chance of getting a mafioso in the process? I understand (and agree with) that part, but what does the Mafia levelling up or not levelling up have to do with that?


----------



## JackPK

*Re: Tales of Symphonia Evolution Mafia [DAY 1]*



Grate Aural Sects said:


> (wait, does that mean they could kill up to three people in one night? Plus the serial killer...)


Only the highest-ranked mafia's action goes through.



Applebloom said:


> So you're saying that by lynching inactives, we wouldn't be losing anything and we'd have a chance of getting a mafioso in the process? I understand (and agree with) that part, but what does the Mafia levelling up or not levelling up have to do with that?


I think Karkat was assuming that Mafia don't level up, and hence have no incentive to post. But we pretty thoroughly thrashed that theory above.


----------



## Wargle

*Re: Tales of Symphonia Evolution Mafia [DAY 1]*

Hmm I guess that would be the case.

I wonder if upon evolving the mafia can kill more than one with a standard kill AND posion and Unblocka-kill


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

*Re: Tales of Symphonia Evolution Mafia [DAY 1]*

Everyone's made really good points, so I'm not exactly sure what to do yet. Still a tad suspicious of Karkat, but not enough to lynch. And I'd rather not make a decision if I'm not even sure. So I guess I'll *Abstain*. 

I'm not really sure what else to say because as I was about to post, everyone kinda said what I was going to say... I'm too slow. But I suppose with the revelation that they level up just like everyone else, the whole lynching inactives thing goes out the window? Or would it not because they might consider their shiny bonuses less important since even without them, they can still kill and therefore not want to post? It depends on how valuable their level up abilities are... they could gain the ability to use their abilities all at once kinda like how Wargle said, (with a probably much larger post count amount than most of us) which might make the most ACTIVE the ones most suspect?

(I really hope nobody ninjas me this time.)


----------



## Zero Moment

*Re: Tales of Symphonia Evolution Mafia [DAY 1]*

So... lynch inactives, I guess? Who is inactive, anyway?

EDIT: Triple Ninja'd

MOAR EDIT: I request a log of how many posts everyone has made.


----------



## allitersonance

*Re: Tales of Symphonia Evolution Mafia [DAY 1]*

Here. And it stays up-to-date, too!

... how many Kratos considers an actual contribution is anybody's guess.


----------



## Eifie

*Re: Tales of Symphonia Evolution Mafia [DAY 1]*



Jack_the_PumpkinKing said:


> I think Karkat was assuming that Mafia don't level up, and hence have no incentive to post. But we pretty thoroughly thrashed that theory above.


Oh! Yeah. Levelling up your role is definitely not the only reason to post. So yep! Inactivity isn't any more likely to indicate Mafianess than usual. (Although I don't think it ever actually makes someone more likely to be Mafia, anyway.)



Arylett Dawnsborough said:


> But I suppose with the revelation that they level up just like everyone else, the whole lynching inactives thing goes out the window? Or would it not because they might consider their shiny bonuses less important since even without them, they can still kill and therefore not want to post? It depends on how valuable their level up abilities are... they could gain the ability to use their abilities all at once kinda like how Wargle said, (with a probably much larger post count amount than most of us) which might make the most ACTIVE the ones most suspect?


I don't think activity level is indicative of any alignment, really. Innocents will also want to power up their roles. And, again, levelling up isn't the only reason to post.



Legendaryseeker99 said:


> MOAR EDIT: I request a log of how many posts everyone has made.


On the Mafia forum page, click the number of replies next to this topic. It gives you a nice list! (It took me ages to realize this and I would go through game topics counting posts manually.)


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

*Re: Tales of Symphonia Evolution Mafia [DAY 1]*



Applebloom said:


> I don't think activity level is indicative of any alignment, really. Innocents will also want to power up their roles. And, again, levelling up isn't the only reason to post.


Well, I was just saying that they might be more likely to post if their roles have more posts than the rest of us (since they might be able to use all of their abilities at once upon being high-leveled, which would be unfair unless they had more stringent level up requirements), but that's true... leveling up isn't the only reason. And like Grate said and which I totally forgot to consider, what Kratos considers as "contributing" would count too. So I guess that throws that out the window.

Although they might not even level up in the same way in the first place. The rules post says "for the MOST part" and that it varies slightly for some roles... perhaps theirs too.


----------



## Zero Moment

*Re: Tales of Symphonia Evolution Mafia [DAY 1]*



Grate Aural Sects said:


> Here. And it stays up-to-date, too!
> 
> ... how many Kratos considers an actual contribution is anybody's guess.


...I meant like how many times each player posted and people who haven't posted yet >_>


----------



## Tailsy

*Re: Tales of Symphonia Evolution Mafia [DAY 1]*

You could always work it out yourself through an easy process of elimination!


----------



## Eifie

*Re: Tales of Symphonia Evolution Mafia [DAY 1]*



Arylett Dawnsborough said:


> Well, I was just saying that they might be more likely to post if their roles have more posts than the rest of us (since they might be able to use all of their abilities at once upon being high-leveled, which would be unfair unless they had more stringent level up requirements),


Ah, okay, I see. Could be possible! Since we don't really know, though, I would say we see what the postcounts are like later on if we want to try that hypothesis.



Legendaryseeker99 said:


> ...I meant like how many times each player posted and people who haven't posted yet >_>


People who haven't posted yet: Phantom, Derpy Hooves, Twilight Sparkle, Keltena, I liek Squirtles, InvaderSyl, Dannichu. We're only five and a half hours in, though! (Also please correct me if I missed/incorrectly listed someone.)


----------



## OrngSumb

*Re: Tales of Symphonia Evolution Mafia [DAY 1]*

I'm not the Wonder Chef (even though he was pretty b.a. in the game). I'm my favorite characters from the game mainly for the weird names I gave him. And I say percentages because the chances of things happening changes as I level up.


----------



## Phantom

*Re: Tales of Symphonia Evolution Mafia [DAY 1]*

DON'T LYNCH ME! I JUST GOT HERE!


I'm done, seriously though don't go for inactives a few _hours_ into the game. 



I bandwagon on *abstaining*.


----------



## shy ♡

*Re: Tales of Symphonia Evolution Mafia [DAY 1]*

Jesus fucking _christ_ guys :| I go to sleep for one night! One night! Ahg. WHINE. 

... sigh, right. So, I think we're *abstain*ing now, although that does seem a bit reckless considering only mafia can do anything at the moment, no? :| Well with how much you guys have been posting hopefully a doctor can do something by now. Jfc...


----------



## Phantom

*Re: Tales of Symphonia Evolution Mafia [DAY 1]*

Yeah, but what if we, I don't know, lynch a soon to be super doctor or something? 

I think we need to know what we have for sure. Also about the poisoning, someone said that they die the next night, so is it possible that we can cure them before then?


----------



## Zero Moment

*Re: Tales of Symphonia Evolution Mafia [DAY 1]*

Unless the Doctors get a cure ability in later tiers, I don't think you can stop that (Maybe WC can?).


----------



## shy ♡

*Re: Tales of Symphonia Evolution Mafia [DAY 1]*

... what is a WC?

A roleblocker could stop poison. Or an ability that allows someone to know when they have been targeted could let someone know who poisoned them, and tell us, at least.


----------



## Zero Moment

*Re: Tales of Symphonia Evolution Mafia [DAY 1]*



Derpy Hooves said:


> ... what is a WC?


A toilet Wonder Chef


----------



## Kratos Aurion

*Re: Tales of Symphonia Evolution Mafia [DAY 1]*

I am both titillated and terrified by the amount of posting you guys have done in under 24 hours. You're going to make me do actual _work_ when this day phase ends, aren't you? Damn it.

_Anyway_ I'm really here to say that Keltena has had to drop out of the game due to unforeseen circumstances. I would rather not just modkill that player slot; I'd actually like to try and find a replacement, especially since it's still so early in the game. I have some really important school-type things to do at the moment, but I will try and get this situation sorted out and come to a decision before this day phase is over. Carry on in the meantime, and uh don't inactive-lynch Keltena yet, please. Thanks for your cooperation.
*
To anyone not currently playing who happens to have been following this game:* I'm not 100% sure I _will_ replace Keltena instead of just modkilling her, but if you're interested in being a replacement, could you shoot me a PM and let me know? Thanks.


----------



## I liek Squirtles

*Re: Tales of Symphonia Evolution Mafia [DAY 1]*

I'll roleclaim. I'm new, so I want to last as long as possible. I'm an alien.


----------



## shy ♡

*Re: Tales of Symphonia Evolution Mafia [DAY 1]*

... Alright. *I liek Squirtles* then. That was the dumbest move I've ever seen.


----------



## allitersonance

*Re: Tales of Symphonia Evolution Mafia [DAY 1]*

Yeah, I think we can safely assume that no kills but the one that got Negrek happened last night, so he can't be an active alien.

*I liek Squirtles*


----------



## Minish

*Re: Tales of Symphonia Evolution Mafia [DAY 1]*

I really would suggest not going for I liek Squirtles just yet, if he's telling the truth. What if Karkat, or if Karkat's lying, the actual vigilante, targetted him during the night and didn't tell us?

Although really, identifying yourself as an inactive alien is a pretty ridiculous thing to do, considering that an innocent win is not what you're aiming for!


----------



## Squirrel

*Re: Tales of Symphonia Evolution Mafia [DAY 1]*

*I Liek Squirtles.*
 Revealing yourself to be an alien is a bad move, for future reference, since you're new.


----------



## Squirrel

*Re: Tales of Symphonia Evolution Mafia [DAY 1]*

Shouldn't the vig still be a vanilla, Cirrus?


----------



## allitersonance

*Re: Tales of Symphonia Evolution Mafia [DAY 1]*

From what I got, everyone is a vanilla for the first night except for the mafia kill, which targeted Negrek. No other actions could have occurred (probably). So for today and today only, it is perfectly safe to target the alleged alien, and then we hopefully don't have to worry about lynching the wrong person afterwards.


----------



## Minish

*Re: Tales of Symphonia Evolution Mafia [DAY 1]*



Squirrel said:


> Shouldn't the vig still be a vanilla, Cirrus?


Oh, that's a fair point... sorry, I just feel kind of confused as to why an inactive alien would identify themselves right now. It's pretty good in a small game when trying to sniff out perhaps one mafia member, but as soon as I liek Squirtles gets activated he's hardly going to tell us.

I guess that suggests that we _should_ lynch him now, but greggh. It feels very peculiar.


----------



## shy ♡

*Re: Tales of Symphonia Evolution Mafia [DAY 1]*

According to the rules everyone except for the big bad starts out with no powers. So even if we kill the alien now, nothing would happen except they would die. Because he has no powers. No posts, no evolutions. Best to get it done with now.

And since I'm pretty sure only one kill was possible on the first night, we're safe no matter what.


----------



## Minish

*Re: Tales of Symphonia Evolution Mafia [DAY 1]*

Well, okay, I think I'll change my vote to *I liek Squirtles* in light of this. But seriously dude, silly move!


----------



## Tailsy

*Re: Tales of Symphonia Evolution Mafia [DAY 1]*

... Ooookay. Not going to repeat everyone else, but I'll also vote *I liek Squirtles*. Sorry darlin'. :(


----------



## Eifie

*Re: Tales of Symphonia Evolution Mafia [DAY 1]*

Okay, uh, I guess there's no reason not to lynch I liek Squirtles, then? As far as I can tell there's no way for an alien to have been activated last night since someone did die, right? *I liek Squirtles*.


----------



## OrngSumb

*Re: Tales of Symphonia Evolution Mafia [DAY 1]*

*I liek Squirtles* for obvious reasons.

That just made it a little easier for us to know who's _not_ Mafia.


----------



## Squirrel

*Re: Tales of Symphonia Evolution Mafia [DAY 1]*

There's also that slight possibility that Squirtles is trying to draw attention away from someone/thing else, but I doubt it. Just bringing it up in case.


----------



## OrngSumb

*Re: Tales of Symphonia Evolution Mafia [DAY 1]*



Squirrel said:


> There's also that slight possibility that Squirtles is trying to draw attention away from someone/thing else, but I doubt it. Just bringing it up in case.


Though if they were doing that it wouldn't make sense: Who are they trying to draw attention away from? There had all been abstaining votes till they jumped in.


----------



## Phantom

*Re: Tales of Symphonia Evolution Mafia [DAY 1]*

Changing to *I liek Squirtles*... Worst alien ever.


----------



## Seritinajii

*Re: Tales of Symphonia Evolution Mafia [DAY 1]*

Well, right now at this moment I liek Squirtles is innocent, and remember that an alien in this game can be deactivated. There's really no reason to lynch him, and since everyone knows he's alien, there's no reason to lynch him because nobody will activate him.


----------



## shy ♡

*Re: Tales of Symphonia Evolution Mafia [DAY 1]*

Alien win does not count for innocent win. I liek Squirtles can provide nothing for us, including actual discussion considering he is the kind of person that would out himself as alien on the first day in an evolution mafia where he can't possibly have been activated. He is only a threat, and the best way to remove that threat _is to do it now_. I really don't see the confusion here!


----------



## OrngSumb

*Re: Tales of Symphonia Evolution Mafia [DAY 1]*

Agreed Derpy Hooves. Plus they are a novice player who typically doesn't say anything, like DH said, not providing discussion to ultimately help us innocents win.


----------



## JackPK

*Re: Tales of Symphonia Evolution Mafia [DAY 1]*

Only 1 killing action available first-night + 1 dead body revealed in the morning = *I liek Squirtles* can't be activated and therefore we can lynch him. Hint: if your role isn't aligned with the innocents, you really don't want to claim it.

And graaaah if for some reason Kratos is being weird and alien doesn't work like normal I WILL KILL IT WITH FIRE jay play.


----------



## Karkat Vantas

*Re: Tales of Symphonia Evolution Mafia [DAY 1]*

...even if there was the potential for someone to get killed night 0, who would use it on a greenhorn like *Squirts*? I certainly wouldn't... I'd probably go for Syl or Wargle or maybe some other player.

...come to think of it, 'twas quite savvy of the mafia to off Negrek night zero, when there were no healers.


----------



## allitersonance

*Re: Tales of Symphonia Evolution Mafia [DAY 1]*

Also, this may be the only night we can be sure I liek Squirtles is safe to kill. One of the killers here might decide to target him twice or something, or maybe they don't want to risk activating him and we'll just be too concerned to actually kill him. So if he survives tonight it might be a decent position for a mafia person. Since that would probably just be annoying for the rest of us, might as well neutralise the potential threat now.

Although I think (too lazy to count okay) abstaining has been outvoted since it's mostly the vote-to-abstain-ers who now are voting to lynch him, we can probably move onto a different thing unless someone else wants to do something dumb/interesting. Or vote to lynch him in hopes that it's considered a contributory post.

... I got nothing. Maybe speculating on what the different levels of what each role can do? Um. Yes.


----------



## Karkat Vantas

*Re: Tales of Symphonia Evolution Mafia [DAY 1]*

Rank 1: Vanilla
Rank 2: Nerf'd Standard Role
Rank 3: Standard Role
Rank 4: Standard Role with More Benefits
Rank 5: "God-Tier"

...hey, Kratos, those god-tiers were clearly inspired by Homestuck.


----------



## Kratos Aurion

*Re: Tales of Symphonia Evolution Mafia [DAY 1]*

As it stands now, no, I do not intend to count lynch votes as contributory on their own, especially given the propensity for idiotic bandwagoning (not saying that much of that has happened here so far, but in general).

@Karkat: 8ahahahahahahahaha, no, that's just a coincidence. ::::)


----------



## Mai

*Re: Tales of Symphonia Evolution Mafia [DAY 1]*

*I liek Squirtles, * I guess.


----------



## Phantom

*Re: Tales of Symphonia Evolution Mafia [DAY 1]*

I'm sticking with my vote, I liek Squirtles, innocent at the moment or not, is worthless to the game. Besides I don't think I want someone who's going to announce _that_ on the side of innocence.


----------



## Dannichu

*Re: Tales of Symphonia Evolution Mafia [DAY 1]*

Aaaaah I am here Jesus Christ three pages of discussion, really guys? I'm very excited about this game - I'd forgotten how much I enjoyed Kratos' ridiculously gory depictions of how people died in the night D

I guess I have to vote for *I Liek Squirtles* too, since at this point there's really no compelling reason not to o.o


----------



## allitersonance

*Re: Tales of Symphonia Evolution Mafia [DAY 1]*

I meant specifics. Like the the vigilante and serial killer might all have similar powers at their respective levels (vanilla / chance of killing or dying if they target certain people / normal accuracy or unrestricted killing / kill through protections / ???, going by what you said) and doctors are probably nearly identical (vanilla / chance of healing / healing with perfect accuracy / healing without clashes, maybe), etc. We know at least the basics of the roles, so they wouldn't be total shots in the dark, and more likely than not at least someone can be amused when we're totally off-track.


----------



## shy ♡

*Re: Tales of Symphonia Evolution Mafia [DAY 1]*

... Are we assuming everyone has an equal amount of ranks? Since we established we have different post requirements, well.

Since Karkat is vig, I am assuming god-tier rank means killing through doctor-heals and roleblocks, eh?


----------



## allitersonance

*Re: Tales of Symphonia Evolution Mafia [DAY 1]*

Not everyone has a god-tier rank, I'd say ("The precise number of evolutions may vary between roles, but a  basic  progression looks like this: vanilla player > weak power role  >  standard power role > advanced power role."), but some of the most important roles might. The vigilante apparently does, so a serial killer might (okay, so maybe _Dexter_ made me equate vigilantes and serial killers more than I should), and maybe the doctors. Maybe the inspector has a final level that means they won't be fooled by the framer/alien/terrorist and rolestopper/serial killer as a final, but that could be either god- or just advanced-level. A god-tier power could be actually determining the person's role, maybe, or they could just not have one, etc.

Karkat Vantas (assuming we trust him; I suppose we may as well, since he'll likely die soon if he's truthful) mentioned his role progression already:
vanilla > kill (killing two innocents results in his suicide) > killing without guilt > killing through roleblocks > ??? (god-tier is apparently not revealed to him)
So maybe that just adds immunity to doctors (unless doctor god-tiers counters that immunity - could be interesting, whomever has the most posts amongst them has priority (not going to happen because more counting)) or other stuff. Not killing them if they wouldn't inspect as mafia, possibly. idk.


----------



## Zero Moment

*Re: Tales of Symphonia Evolution Mafia [DAY 1]*



Derpy Hooves said:


> ... Are we assuming everyone has an equal amount of ranks? Since we established we have different post requirements, well.


No, most people have four ranks, while a few have a fifth rank.
Also, *Squirtles* for above reasons. Learn from your mistakes, and you will eventually come out victorious. Also, Rule #1 of being an Alien, *Don't reveal that you're an Alien*.


----------



## Karkat Vantas

*Re: Tales of Symphonia Evolution Mafia [DAY 1]*

I'd assume the power roles (inspector, vig, doctor, Wonder Chef, etc.) would have five ranks, while the niche roles (alien deactivator, doublevoter) would have four.


----------



## allitersonance

*Re: Tales of Symphonia Evolution Mafia [DAY 1]*

Well, four was sort of listed as the standard, so maybe it's more like most roles have four and it's just the special ones that have five. Niche roles might be more likely to have three.


----------



## Zero Moment

*Re: Tales of Symphonia Evolution Mafia [DAY 1]*

Kratos said that different roles have varying ranks, so a role with three is definately possible.


----------



## Mai

*Re: Tales of Symphonia Evolution Mafia [DAY 1]*

Although he did list it before as having _four_ progressions, so I would think it would be added, not subtracted.


----------



## Karkat Vantas

*Re: Tales of Symphonia Evolution Mafia [DAY 1]*

I start at rank 1 and can go up to 5. 

Niche roles could probably go up to 3; vanilla -> doubleboter -> triplevoter (!), for example.


----------



## Wargle

*Re: Tales of Symphonia Evolution Mafia [DAY 1]*



Karkat Vantas said:


> ...even if there was the potential for someone to get killed night 0, who would use it on a greenhorn like *Squirts*? I certainly wouldn't... _I'd probably go for Syl or Wargle or maybe some other player.
> _
> ...come to think of it, 'twas quite savvy of the mafia to off Negrek night zero, when there were no healers.


Wait why off me I cal shenanigans!!

Seriously thought, I thought over the Alien situation, how could the alien progress in ranks? Maybe just Vanilla --> Chance of Activation --> Always Activated/Bigger Chance of Activating --> Immunity to Deactovation/Always Activated?




Ok really do we even know what the Wonder Chef _does_ I mean Karkat you're already guessing ti's rank numbers but how do we know if its useful?


----------



## Mai

*Re: Tales of Symphonia Evolution Mafia [DAY 1]*

You play mafia pretty often, that's why. Anyway, I'd think they'd always be activated when they're targeted, no matter what rank they are.


----------



## Dannichu

*Re: Tales of Symphonia Evolution Mafia [DAY 1]*



Wargle said:


> Seriously thought, I thought over the Alien situation, how could the alien progress in ranks? Maybe just Vanilla --> Chance of Activation --> Always Activated/Bigger Chance of Activating --> Immunity to Deactovation/Always Activated?


Are we right in assuming that, generally, the third stage is the 'regular' role? If so, the third stage would be the Alien as we know it in other games, and the step up from that being Immunity to Deactivation makes a lot of sense.

But it looks like we won't have to worry about it, so.


----------



## Seritinajii

*Re: Tales of Symphonia Evolution Mafia [DAY 1]*

Alright alright, HERE is why I liek Squirtles can be useful if he's Emil:

I'm Marta, the alien deactivator. (although I am male..) Right now I am on Level 3, where if he is activated he will be deactivated, and if he is not activated he won't be activated. On Level 2 if he's not activated and I use the power, there's a 50% chance of his being activated. Good thing I progressed past that.

On Level 4, at 18 posts, if he is activated, I can deactivate him and turn him into a "Prince of Her Dreams", an innocent role. I wasn't informed of any useful parts of that role besides the fact that we can communicate. Unfortunately, right now I only have 11 posts.

So I'd like to try that out. I think it might be useful not to lynch him and see what would happen if I turned him into that role, but what do you guys think?

By the way, this is another example of how the third stage is pretty much the "normal stage". I only have four stages, though.


----------



## allitersonance

*Re: Tales of Symphonia Evolution Mafia [DAY 1]*

It sounds a lot like a lover role, just going by the name - I haven't played _Tales of Symphonia_ so I don't know if there's supposed to be a romance or anything between those characters (or if most people would be "omg NO" at the concept) - and I don't know that someone who'd roleclaim unactivated alien would really be so helpful. Or if you'd want your life tied to his, particularly since that would just paint targets on you for the serial killer as well as the mafia. Besides, if you die, we'd be thrown into the same doubt as normally leaving a known alien alive.

Besides that, are you certain all of your posts would be considered sufficiently contributory to get to lv 3 in one night? I'm sure half of mine are mostly spammy, for instance, and we don't really know how strict Kratos will be.


----------



## Kratos Aurion

*Re: Tales of Symphonia Evolution Mafia [DAY 1]*

I emerge in the midst of this confusion, and I come bearing a replacement for Keltena. My friend tehSR has agreed to step in and take her place from here on out. I'll be sending him Keltena's PM in a moment, and then he'll join the player list and can start chatting it up with you lovely people. Play nice with him, now. By which I mean carry on being confusing and noisy before someone tries to kill him.

Thanks again, SR. :)


----------



## Seritinajii

*Re: Tales of Symphonia Evolution Mafia [DAY 1]*

Hmm, I guess you're right... but I don't think he'll really be that strict. I guess we'll see by the next game night.

I think I'll *abstain* because of my above post's reasons.


----------



## Dannichu

*Re: Tales of Symphonia Evolution Mafia [DAY 1]*

I dunno... I've never played a game with an alien deactivator role, and it's always fun to play with a shiny new role, but I can't help feeling that if we take the Alien out now, we don't even risk an Alien Win, which is a good thing. Taking the Alien out early is pretty good in a game - every time a night passes and nobody dies, there's a big "Could it be an activated Alien???" scare and everybody's to scared to do anything.

On the other hand, now that we know ILS is an Alien, we can relax a bit and be less cautious. I dunno. I still think lynching him is a bit safer...


----------



## Wargle

*Re: Tales of Symphonia Evolution Mafia [DAY 1]*

Guys we should be mean and lynch the replacement right away Y/Y?

Seriously though, Maybe keeping Squirtles alive isnt that bad due to an Alien Deactivator.

It sounds like a very helpful role.

((inb4 everyone will claim Seri is mafia and so is ILS and tehy're saving each other))


----------



## allitersonance

*Re: Tales of Symphonia Evolution Mafia [DAY 1]*

I don't see the possible benefit as worth the risk, really. I mean, I get why the deactivator would wish to stay useful (though it is possible that I liek Squirtles is lying for whatever reason, and we won't be able to tell, so I suppose Seritinajii could still be targeting people at night), and also have a known ally, but ... we don't want an alien win. Or the annoyance of not knowing if the alien's been activated or not. So.

Besides, that would require the mafia or serial killer targeting the alien first, right? Do we consider that likely?


----------



## Eifie

*Re: Tales of Symphonia Evolution Mafia [DAY 1]*



Grate Aural Sects said:


> I don't see the possible benefit as worth the risk, really. I mean, I get why the deactivator would wish to stay useful (though it is possible that I liek Squirtles is lying for whatever reason, and we won't be able to tell, so I suppose Seritinajii could still be targeting people at night), and also have a known ally, but ... we don't want an alien win. Or the annoyance of not knowing if the alien's been activated or not. So.
> 
> Besides, that would require the mafia or serial killer targeting the alien first, right? Do we consider that likely?


We could have Kam target the alien for us, proving his role (somewhat) like he wanted to at the same time. However, Seri's level four thing _does_ sound like a sort of lover thing to me (although I haven't played Tales of Symphonia either, so I don't know) and I wonder if it would really make the alien completely innocent or put the two of them on a separate alignment that could end up working against us innocents (some sort of alien-lover thing?), or something. Even if it just made them innocent-aligned lovers, that would make them big targets for the Mafia to get rid of two players at once, right? But if we lynch Squirtles today, the Mafia could kill Seri during the night and it wouldn't make much of a difference if they would have turned out to be lovers that could both be killed in one night. So, uh. I don't really know what we should do. Hm.


----------



## allitersonance

*Re: Tales of Symphonia Evolution Mafia [DAY 1]*

Well, if Karkat is mafia-aligned, it's not hard to arrange to have Squirtles targeted, particularly if it'll be safe to kill the both of them the next day. But we wouldn't want to do that until we got confirmation that Seri's at level four, anyway, which is probably on Night 3 or so.

In any case, if it doesn't make a difference if they would've been lovers, then surely the safer option is to lynch Squirtles now? If we assume that they'd both die pretty soon anyway, we might as well take the route with minimal (i.e. hopefully zero) chance of lynching an active alien.

Come to think of it, a lv 4 deactivator could still be useful if we aren't 100% sure Squirtles is an alien (I think we all believe he is one, and there's only one of each character, right, but still) - if we ever have an "omg alien" panic later, we could get Seri to target that person, since the inspector is unreliable in that way. It wouldn't help with the framer or anything, but it is a bit of extra safety.


----------



## Eifie

*Re: Tales of Symphonia Evolution Mafia [DAY 1]*



Grate Aural Sects said:


> Well, if Karkat is mafia-aligned, it's not hard to arrange to have Squirtles targeted


Blaaah I just typed up this whole thing about vig kills and Mafia kills and proving Kam to be the vigilante or not the vigilante and then realized that's not what you meant. :( I'll say it anyway for idk... future reference or something:

If Kam is Mafia, though, then there will be a kill missing tomorrow. Since he wants to prove his role by killing someone, there should be a vig kill, a Mafia kill, and an SK kill tomorrow morning. If he tries to play off the Mafia kill as his own vig kill, then there will be at most two deaths. Of course, there can be other explanations for that, like lucky doctors, obviously, or an inactive serial killer, so... I guess that won't be a foolproof way of proving to us that he's the vig. Either way, though, it will get the alien activated for us, allowing us to go through with Seri's plan, if that's what we decide.



Grate Aural Sects said:


> In any case, if it doesn't make a difference if they would've been lovers, then surely the safer option is to lynch Squirtles now? If we assume that they'd both die pretty soon anyway, we might as well take the route with minimal (i.e. hopefully zero) chance of lynching an active alien.


Yeah, that's true. If Seri's role does cause some kind of lover thing, then either a) Seri will end up aligned with the alien, in which case it would be beneficial to lynch the alien now, or b) they will be innocent lovers and could be killed in one night, in which case it won't make a difference whether or not we lynch the alien now. I guess there are other possibilities I'm not thinking of, though, and also they won't necessarily end up as lovers; it really could end up with the alien becoming an innocent. But it does _seem_ like a lover thing. I'll leave my vote where it is, then.


----------



## allitersonance

*Re: Tales of Symphonia Evolution Mafia [DAY 1]*

It could also be gotten around if Karkat happens to be the mafia don - with so many posts, he'd surely have at least one unblockable kill, and that could be used so he could say "Damn, looks like the mafia /also/ targeted Squirtles because we planned to do it publicly", or, well, if it's the maximum number of kills that goes up as the don levels up, anyone could be the don and do it that way. So yeah, too many factors. Might as well ignore all that and kill I liek Squirtles.

And if "Prince of Her Dreams" is _not_ meant to be a lovers thing, then that would just be ... very odd and Kratos would be a poophead. (Unless it's literal - dreams, communication at night, etc, if it fits. Who here actually played the game?)


----------



## Dannichu

*Re: Tales of Symphonia Evolution Mafia [DAY 1]*

I've played the original Tales of Symphonia (to death :D), but not the sequel, where a lot of these characters, including this one, come from. 

But it sounds to me less like a lover's role and more like a communicate-outside-the-thread thing, without the one-dies-the-other-dies-too bit. But I'm not convinced that's worth keeping ILS around for.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

*Re: Tales of Symphonia Evolution Mafia [DAY 1]*

Either way, getting rid of him isn't really going to hurt us, is it? Unless he's lying... but I really can't see why he'd do that, especially if he's new. Just seems more like a case of him being a bit shaky on the game. It seems like the simplest and safest option, even if Seri wants to test his role. Whether they're lovers or they turn innocent... it'd take quite a few posts to get to that point anyways, so I'm just going to go with the general opinion and change mine to *I liek Squirtles*.

Also, I can't give any help on whether or not they're supposed to be lovers in the game because I haven't played the sequel either. Perhaps somebody could look it up? (I don't want to because I'd rather avoid spoilers for when I eventually get it.)


----------



## allitersonance

*Re: Tales of Symphonia Evolution Mafia [DAY 1]*

Okay, going by the Wikipedia entries, suicidal lovers is entirely plausible (maybe brothers too, but not as much). Anyone who wants to see can look for themselves, but I guess I won't say any more for the people who don't want to be spoiled.


----------



## Phantom

*Re: Tales of Symphonia Evolution Mafia [DAY 1]*

Hmmm, good point, even if we want to test out Seri's role, I think it's better to be rid of the alien now, like I said, saving him as an innocent isn't going to help much when he isn't much help to the game, him being new and all. The mafia would be stupid to target him now though, so he's pretty much useless, if we lynch someone ILS would be the best option.


----------



## shy ♡

*Re: Tales of Symphonia Evolution Mafia [DAY 1]*



Wargle said:


> Guys we should be mean and lynch the replacement right away Y/Y?
> 
> Seriously though, Maybe keeping Squirtles alive isnt that bad due to an Alien Deactivator.
> 
> It sounds like a very helpful role.
> 
> ((inb4 everyone will claim Seri is mafia and so is ILS and tehy're saving each other))


WHY DID EVERYONE IGNORE THIS POST >|

Wargle why are you so excited to lynch someone who _hasn't even posted yet_?


----------



## Phantom

*Re: Tales of Symphonia Evolution Mafia [DAY 1]*



Derpy Hooves said:


> WHY DID EVERYONE IGNORE THIS POST >|
> 
> Wargle why are you so excited to lynch someone who _hasn't even posted yet_?



1. Because Wargle said we should lynch someone who isn't even started yet. 

2. Because Wargle is evil like that. 

3. If Wargle is mafia I am so getting killed tonight. :sweatdrop:


----------



## shy ♡

*Re: Tales of Symphonia Evolution Mafia [DAY 1]*



Phantom said:


> 1. Because Wargle said we should lynch someone who isn't even started yet.
> 
> 2. Because Wargle is evil like that.
> 
> 3. If Wargle is mafia I am so getting killed tonight. :sweatdrop:


... why would you get killed tonight?

And yes, it was the 'Wargle is evil like that' which I was getting at. Because. You know. Mafia is evil.


----------



## Phantom

*Re: Tales of Symphonia Evolution Mafia [DAY 1]*

It was a joke, lol. I mean that Wargle's going to attack me for calling her evil.


Wargle? Mafia? I was just kidding... but I think ILS is the best lead for now. But I wouldn't put it past Wargle to be mafia, being evil and all. 

Please don't kill me. *ducks*


But this new person must have an important role, so much that Kratos wanted a replacement. What if this new person is a mafia member? Obviously the mafia don is there since we've already had our first death (poor Negrek), but maybe they were some important mafia member or something? I'm not jumping to anything, but I mean we should be stepping with a little caution here, you know?


----------



## Seritinajii

*Re: Tales of Symphonia Evolution Mafia [DAY 1]*

My PM states that "Prince of Her Dreams" is an innocent-aligned role, with the alien role removed. As far as I know there's no lover thing involved in it.


----------



## Kratos Aurion

*Re: Tales of Symphonia Evolution Mafia [DAY 1]*

I said I wanted to keep the _player slot_, not the role. My asking for a replacement has nothing to do with the power of the role and everything to do with wanting the game to progress without modkilling unnecessarily--why should the mafia or the innocents be a player down, or an entire third-party faction be knocked out on _day one_, just because someone is unable to play and left me fair warning about it? Besides, it's generally easiest on a replacement if you get them early on, because they don't have to worry as much about trying to figure out what the original player in that slot was trying to say or accomplish (or trying to defend themselves from something stupid the original player may have said, as I've seen in some cases).

Getting replacements is actually very common on other forums. Yes, even if the role to be replaced in those games is regular vanilla town. I say it wouldn't necessarily be a bad thing for TCoD mafia games to start attempting when they're actually dragging. tehSR could be Brute or Lloyd or Emil or Zelos or Corrine or anyone at all; please don't make unfair assumptions about his role just because I asked him to sub in, and actually give him a chance to contribute first the same as any other player. Continue playing exactly as you would have if Keltena hadn't left.


----------



## Squirrel

*Re: Tales of Symphonia Evolution Mafia [DAY 1]*



Derpy Hooves said:


> WHY DID EVERYONE IGNORE THIS POST >|
> 
> Wargle why are you so excited to lynch someone who _hasn't even posted yet_?


It was ignored because it's clearly a joke. Playing a meanie an joking that we shouldn't give the replacement a chance to play.


----------



## JackPK

*Re: Tales of Symphonia Evolution Mafia [DAY 1]*



Derpy Hooves said:


> WHY DID EVERYONE IGNORE THIS POST >|
> 
> Wargle why are you so excited to lynch someone who _hasn't even posted yet_?


And why are you so eager to jump on someone for what was clearly a joke? I know the only time _I_'ve done that is when I was a Mafia member. (I think it was in the original Monty Python Mafia? I don't remember exactly.)


----------



## InvaderSyl

*Re: Tales of Symphonia Evolution Mafia [DAY 1]*

Sorry I'm late to the party D:

Stuff has been downloading the past few days >.<


----------



## tehSR

*Re: Tales of Symphonia Evolution Mafia [DAY 1]*

So, after reading through this whole mess, I believe that lynching I liek Squirtles would be the best choice. Sure we could let him survive and eventually Seritinajii could change his role, but in doing so we run the risk of him being killed and ILS being activated (something we probably want to avoid doing). I'd rather play it safe and not waste the first day, so I'm going with *I liek Squirtles*.


----------



## shy ♡

*Re: Tales of Symphonia Evolution Mafia [DAY 1]*

Joking about things in a game of mafia is just honestly stupid. And 'clearly' a joke is debatable.

Also, you do realize I was not 'jumping' on anyone; I didn't exactly nominate him, did I? I simply pointed out what an idiotic thing it was to say. Which, you know, it is.


----------



## Seritinajii

*Re: Tales of Symphonia Evolution Mafia [DAY 1]*

Looks like there's not much I can do about the death of I liek Squirtles, so I'll just vote to lynch him, then. *I liek Squirtles* it is. Learn from this: don't say you're an alien!!

Also, I don't think Wargle or Derpy Hooves are really suspicious at all. It's not really very significant.


----------



## Karkat Vantas

*Re: Tales of Symphonia Evolution Mafia [DAY 1]*

I'm going to say that I don't trust Seri, because at this point alien deactivator is the safest role you could possibly claim-- your role is more or less useless when our alien is dead.


----------



## Seritinajii

*Re: Tales of Symphonia Evolution Mafia [DAY 1]*



Karkat Vantas said:


> I'm going to say that I don't trust Seri, because at this point alien deactivator is the safest role you could possibly claim-- your role is more or less useless when our alien is dead.


Then how would I know about all of the stage 4 details?


----------



## shy ♡

*Re: Tales of Symphonia Evolution Mafia [DAY 1]*

Well, you could have made them up. I really doubt you did, though, honestly, especially considering you were the only person who argued to keep ILS alive, which would require you to prove your role.


----------



## allitersonance

*Re: Tales of Symphonia Evolution Mafia [DAY 1]*

The Stage 4 details were the critical part of your argument to keep ILS alive ("I can deactivate him at any moment!" isn't even worth considering imo), so it would make sense to spend more time on it. Permanent de-alienation is probably a logical extension of that role anyhow. But yeah, I'm willing to buy that you're the deactivator - it's just not a good enough reason, particularly if we couldn't be sure ILS would be de-alienated tonight.

And not hugely suspicious of Wargle or Derpy Hooves at the moment, either, for the record.


----------



## Kratos Aurion

*Re: Tales of Symphonia Evolution Mafia [DAY 1]*

Final vote count:
1 Karkat Vantas
3 abstain
15 I liek Squirtles


   They're still arguing when the sun begins to dip below its zenith, talking in circles, repeating themselves and leveling accusations that run the spectrum from baseless to valid to paranoid. They almost don't hear him speak up, especially after he'd been quiet for so long: “Uh, hi! I don't want any trouble and I want to help, so I just thought I'd let you know that, uh, my name is Emil and I have a secret...”

  It's amazing, really, how the prospect of total annihilation by a bitter elder god has a way of giving a confused, arguing group some instant common ground. He only gets halfway through his secret before the first scream rings out through the streets: “Kill him!” In seconds more than half of the others have taken up the cry, their previous disagreements all but forgotten and everyone all but the best of friends in the face of this more immediate threat.

  I liek Squirtles says nothing in his defense. Perhaps he's willing to accept his apparent guilt, or, as is more likely, he's stunned into silence by the sudden and overwhelming hostility. (He was only trying to help! What gives?) Whatever the reason, there is no struggle when they drag him out to the smear of blood where Negrek's corpse had been until recently. Seritinajii tries to calm the others down, insisting that Squirtles might better learn to be a helpful Vanguard-hunter if they just give him some time alone with the kid, but the mob will not be dissuaded and in the end he is forced to look on as Wargle does the deed. “Good-bludgeony-night, scum,” she snarls, and after two minutes' overenthusiastic work with a large stick Squirtles is unrecognizable and very definitely bludgeonsleeping. No one thinks to comment on how her witty one-liner might've been more appropriate for an actual Vanguard member's execution; they're a little too preoccupied with the fact that they can taste breakfast again.


*I liek Squirtles is dead. He was not mafia.*


_Day will begin in ~52 hours (I'm ending day while in class and should probably be paying attention to that instead of rereading/counting your posts, so you get a bit of extra time) or when all actions are in._

And just as a friendly reminder, _you do not have actions/powers/rainbow sparkles until I say so_. It's kind of hilarious how confident some of you guys are without even waiting for my judgment on the matter. Sit back and watch as I _crush your dreams_

(tehSR, could you click the "join game" link at the bottom of the player list here, just for completeness's sake? It should be there now if it wasn't before. Thanks.)


----------



## Kratos Aurion

*Re: Tales of Symphonia Evolution Mafia [NIGHT 1]*

Right, quick apology. Turns out I wasn't able to get through the counting as fast as I would've liked (lesson learned: keep a running tally during the day rather than waiting, dumbass), so the progression PMs will be going out shortly after I wake up at a semi-reasonable hour in the morning. I'll extend the deadline a bit further to accommodate that when I send the PMs. Sorry for the delay, and they should be out before noon my time.


----------



## Kratos Aurion

*Re: Tales of Symphonia Evolution Mafia [NIGHT 1]*

The last of the evolution notices should be out. Sorry for the wait. _Day will begin in 48 hours from the time of this post, or when all actions are in.
_


----------



## Kratos Aurion

*Re: Tales of Symphonia Evolution Mafia [DAY 2]*

_"Morning again! Yesterday sure was fun, wasn't it? It always makes me smile to see my adoring fans guessing wildly about when and where I shall next make a glorious appearance! Will it be at_ your _house? Or how about_ yours, _ you over there? It's like a fabulous game, and I only wish that I could be everywhere at once so as not to disappoint you all!

Oh, and, uh, right. We're still going to keep killing you guys and stuff. But I know you're all down with that, because you'd all die for me anyway, right? Such is the hallmark of a true fan, after all!

Much love,

The Vanguard High Command "_

This morning's letter is... different. It isn't so much the drastic change in tone, or even the laughable assumption that the gathered heroes are this lunatic's "fans". It's more... more that it seems just a little too... _upbeat_ for the Vanguard, considering the circumstances.

The circumstances in question are the body of Chief Zackrai, positioned almost defiantly beneath a lamppost that sports one of the bizarre letters. His clothes are an ugly shade of muddy brown; if it weren't for the nasty-looking open wound on his chest, they'd probably have thought he'd fallen asleep in a swamp. But there is a nasty-looking open wound, and near it, also revealed by his torn clothing, is what looks like one of the letters from the day before.

An original copy of the letter.

"Then... maybe... maybe they wrote the letter _before_... uh...?" Legendaryseeker99 gestures unhelpfully toward Zackrai's body. It's as good a guess as any, and about as much thought as they're able to give it before they hear InvaderSyl cry out in shock.

All she'd wanted was a little breakfast, really. She'd only gone to the shop to grab something to eat, and then oh my god oh my god holy shit is that Derpy Hooves why is he pinned to the door next to one of the letters and there's blood all the blood everywhere is blood oh my goooood. Grate Aural Sects and Jack_the_PumpkinKing have to drag her bodily away from the shopfront before she passes out in a fit of histrionic hyperventilation, back toward where the others are waiting by the other, much more reassuring, dead body.

Clearly there will be no breakfast today.


*Chief Zackrai is dead. He was mafia.*

*Derpy Hooves is dead. He was not mafia.*


_Forty-eight hours for discussion._


----------



## OrngSumb

*Re: Tales of Symphonia Evolution Mafia [DAY 2]*

So it sounds like a possible lovers? Or maybe vig kill and regular Mafia kill?


----------



## Tailsy

*Re: Tales of Symphonia Evolution Mafia [DAY 2]*

Ooh! Things are getting interesting. ... I was expecting Karkat to target me for bothering him last day 8( but it seems like you were telling the truth.

Karkat, did you kill either of them? Certainly looks like Mafia + Vig/Serial Killer to me. What a lucky strike for the vig if they hit the Mafia... less so for an innocent death, but eh, one Mafia down. We can't really complain! ... Hm. What if it was ONLY Serial Killer and Vig kills? Those two players might have already levelled up. Any thoughts?

What do you mean no breakfast!! I'm still hungry. :(


----------



## allitersonance

*Re: Tales of Symphonia Evolution Mafia [DAY 2]*

Doubt it's lovers - how would Chief Zackrai position the Chiefself (...), or Derpy Hooves pin himself?

I'd say going by Kratos's comments that Karkat, amongst others, didn't level up to uninhibited killing, and also had no reason to target either, right? So I'd say serial killer + mafia... though it is also quite possible that the mafia targeted Karkat but they were blocked by a doctor.

Also, possibly different tone of letter = new leader?


----------



## Eifie

*Re: Tales of Symphonia Evolution Mafia [DAY 2]*



Grate Aural Sects said:


> Doubt it's lovers - how would Chief Zackrai position the Chiefself (...), or Derpy Hooves pin himself?


Also there are no lovers in this game, iirc.



Grate Aural Sects said:


> I'd say going by Kratos's comments that Karkat, amongst others, didn't level up to uninhibited killing, and also had no reason to target either, right?


Well, he was going to target someone to prove his role, and he said he would be able to kill one innocent without killing himself even at level two. Chief Zackrai only had two (not particularly contributory) posts and in one of them he voted to lynch Kam, so maybe that would be a reason to target him? Let's just wait to hear from Kam, I guess. Then we can narrow down the causes of the two deaths, and if Kam didn't kill either of them, we'll know that the Serial Killer has most probably levelled up enough to start killing (since it would most likely be Mafia kill and SK kill in that case).


----------



## allitersonance

*Re: Tales of Symphonia Evolution Mafia [DAY 2]*

Ah, didn't remember that he'd agreed to it. Also I just remembered that the uninhibited killing was at 9 posts or something, and Karkat has 19. Probably at least half the posts would be considered contributory.

Although, really, it's also possible Chief Zackrai was the serial killer/Aqua/Richter.


----------



## Tailsy

*Re: Tales of Symphonia Evolution Mafia [DAY 2]*



Grate Aural Sects said:


> Also, possibly different tone of letter = new leader?


Oh, that's definitely likely - so we're probably looking at the 'unblockable kills' dude dead, right, since they have priority, right? Hm! That's better than I thought!

Hm, missing Karkat seems likely... so the Serial Killer has definitely levelled up then? ... Sigh. I guess we'll have to wait for Karkat to appear, then. Unusual that he isn't dead after so brazenly roleclaiming o_O (Unless of course our Alice has targeted him).


----------



## allitersonance

*Re: Tales of Symphonia Evolution Mafia [DAY 2]*

And if Zackrai was the leader, he (?) wouldn't have had enough posts for any unblockable kills or anything last night either. Perhaps not the best plan, since the vigilante roleclaimed pretty early and the mafia should want to have a guaranteed kill. But maybe he'd need to get to Lv 2 and considered it unlikely and not worth it, or they had some different plan.

(Seriously, though.)

And yeah, Karkat'd be an obvious target for doctors - and if the RNGods got mad they couldn't doctorise Kratos, they'd totally go for Negrek, making him safe from clashes! - so we shouldn't be too suspicious of him yet.


----------



## Squirrel

*Re: Tales of Symphonia Evolution Mafia [DAY 2]*

Aww, but breakfast is the most important meal of the day.
Maybe Yggdrasil at work?


----------



## Stormecho

*Re: Tales of Symphonia Evolution Mafia [DAY 2]*

I admit, I was expecting something from Karkat - I guess I was being too suspicious. Yay for 1 mafia being down, though. That's... pretty awesome. :D

Yes, a Yggdrasil seems likely, and I'm debating as to whether the flavour text would be important, but given they're both killed and positioned right beside the letters... *shrugs* Probably nothing, this early on.


----------



## JackPK

*Re: Tales of Symphonia Evolution Mafia [DAY 2]*



Grate Aural Sects said:


> Ah, didn't remember that he'd agreed to it. Also I just remembered that the uninhibited killing was at 9 posts or something, and Karkat has 19. Probably at least half the posts would be considered contributory.


I dunno about that, I have like 13 posts, all but one of which (my voting one) I thought were pretty contributory, but I was only able to level up to level two (3 posts) but not three (10 posts). Kratos is probably being strict so we don't all get our highest-level powers in the first couple of nights. (Although she didn't tell me how many posts I had, so for all I know I was only like one short or something.)

I agree that this definitely doesn't look like lovers, and that if Karkat targeted Zack then it makes sense that he's the vigilante, but if he didn't, then the Serial Killer is probably active.



			
				Grate Aural Sects said:
			
		

> And yeah, Karkat'd be an obvious target for doctors - and if the RNGods got mad they couldn't doctorise Kratos, they'd totally go for Negrek, making him safe from clashes! - so we shouldn't be too suspicious of him yet.


For some reason the middle part of this doesn't make sense to my brain. Can you rephrase/clarify please? Why would the doctors (or RNGods?) want to target our GM? And Negrek's already dead... But I agree that Karkat is a good doctor target and therefore not suspicious for still being alive.


----------



## allitersonance

*Re: Tales of Symphonia Evolution Mafia [DAY 2]*

Possibly the letters are just _everywhere_. In the first(ish) post, letters are on the doors (where Derpy was found), and Zackrai was beneath a lamp post, which is not uncommon for notices you want everyone to see, I suppose.

Edit @Jack:

There are no lovers in this game; there might have been a possible future one between Seritinajii and ILS, but we pretty much decided no.

And Kratos is always a doctor! Even in games any's not in. But since the RNGods were foiled, they went for the next closest person - Negrek - who is similar enough due to the likelihood of dying on the first night. And because they are secretly the same person (you know it's true).


----------



## Karkat Vantas

*Re: Tales of Symphonia Evolution Mafia [DAY 2]*

I don't take kindly to people who bandwagon for my death.

If any of you doubt me, I direct you to the corpse of Mr. Zackrai.


----------



## allitersonance

*Re: Tales of Symphonia Evolution Mafia [DAY 2]*

Oh, huh, probably should've searched Zackrai's posts to see he voted for you. Not the best reasoning, but ... sure, why not target him.

Also, are you at Lv 2 or 3?


----------



## Karkat Vantas

*Re: Tales of Symphonia Evolution Mafia [DAY 2]*

3.

I needed to prove my powers somehow, and Zackrai was suspiciously inactive... plus, he didn't change his vote. There's a difference between bandwagoning and keeping your lynch on someone that's actually useful.

Flavor text seems to indicate who has what role, so does anybody want to examine Negrek? I never played this game.

EDIT: Who's Martel?


----------



## allitersonance

*Re: Tales of Symphonia Evolution Mafia [DAY 2]*

Well, it was his last post, so maybe he just didn't return to the thread or didn't feel like speaking up (especially if his vote would be harmless once people started bandwagoning ILS). It's not like the mafia wouldn't also want the alien dead - ILS would be higher priority for first day lynch than you, because they can't easily murder him during the night. I mean, moot point now, but.

Also, Martel? That's not a role or a player, so where are you getting that from?


----------



## Karkat Vantas

*Re: Tales of Symphonia Evolution Mafia [DAY 2]*

Negrek's death post mentions a Martel, in that they're doing it for Martel's sake or something.


----------



## allitersonance

*Re: Tales of Symphonia Evolution Mafia [DAY 2]*

Flavour. Seems to be a religious figure or something, so it's just used in the same sense as "for God's sake" or whatever.


----------



## Tailsy

*Re: Tales of Symphonia Evolution Mafia [DAY 2]*

Martel is a kind of religious figure in ToS - she appears late in the game, however, but it's a 'God'-like figure. It's just flavour.

But okay, that's Zackrai's death accounted for, then! ... Poor Derpy Hooves. :( I guess he was targeted due to being an intelligent person who wasn't shying away from discussion! I don't know if it's clear whether it was a Mafia kill or a Serial Killer, though... I mean, it's possible the Serial Killer (if they have levelled up) may still have a severe restriction on their role and is choosing not to use it. And perhaps - oh, poisoner delay, of course... hmm. 

Perhaps Derpy Hooves' death was due to the poisoner role and the... whatchacallim' player hadn't submitted a night action? Dunno.


----------



## Karkat Vantas

*Re: Tales of Symphonia Evolution Mafia [DAY 2]*

The Mafia can only submit one night action per night, right? So I doubt it was a poisoner.

The Mafia probably guessed that I would get healed and didn't kill me as a result.


----------



## Kirby-Chan

*Re: Tales of Symphonia Evolution Mafia [DAY 2]*

It can't be the poisoner role because the Mafia can send only one action from the four main members. Last night is a hitman since a poisoner puts poison someone and they would lived for 1 night and died on the next day.


----------



## Tailsy

*Re: Tales of Symphonia Evolution Mafia [DAY 2]*

I thought all of them could submit, but only the one submitted with the most priority went through? Quoting from the sign-up thread:



> Any of the above four mafiosi can submit a night kill, but only one will actually go through (priority is Brute > Alice > Decus > Hawk); the mafioso who makes the kill is the one who must be roleblocked/redirected/etc. to have an effect.


Poisoner is second priority, so perhaps Brute is just inactive?


----------



## Phantom

*Re: Tales of Symphonia Evolution Mafia [DAY 2]*

If Alice were the one doing the killings we would have had one night where there wasn't a kill, poison works the night after the targetting. 


So far we haven't had any poisonings. Maybe Alice is inactive, not Brute?


----------



## Kirby-Chan

*Re: Tales of Symphonia Evolution Mafia [DAY 2]*

So if Karkat kills Chief then I think either a serial killer, another hitman's kill (though I doubt it happens 2 in a row) or (if he/she already have the power) a wonder chef gave a killing role to someone.


----------



## Karkat Vantas

*Re: Tales of Symphonia Evolution Mafia [DAY 2]*

...the thing is, Brute must have attacked yesterday because Negrek is dead.


----------



## allitersonance

*Re: Tales of Symphonia Evolution Mafia [DAY 2]*

So we (sort of) know Brute was inactive, and it's also possible Decus (roleblocker) doesn't have too many posts, since Karkat is also a prime target for that. Granted, they didn't know Karkat would be targeting Zackrai and they could have hoped he'd help decrease the innocent numbers a bit.

Also, the poison is just an ability, but not the night kill. Even if the mafia as a whole can only use one of either killing power or the standard kill, why use poison? Perhaps it's not healed by a doctor, in which case using it on certain players is a decent idea, but otherwise they could (mostly) night kill anyone ... unless they did.

And I'm fairly sure poison is separate from a night kill; any of the mafiosos could have submitted on the first night.

Also guys we wouldn't know if poison has occurred yet. If, say, Karkat declares the intent to not kill anyone, and there are three kills tomorrow (poison, night kill, serial killer), we could be mostly sure it's been used last night, but otherwise we can't make that assumption. Even still, one might've been Colette or used an item, but the flavour should make poison pretty obvious.


----------



## Phantom

*Re: Tales of Symphonia Evolution Mafia [DAY 2]*

We shouldn't think too much on the first kill, they must have just been targetting a good player. 


Hmm, so if we have a poison kill we know if Alice is active or not. Good thinking on that one.


----------



## Tailsy

*Re: Tales of Symphonia Evolution Mafia [DAY 2]*



Karkat Vantas said:


> ...the thing is, Brute must have attacked yesterday because Negrek is dead.


... derp. ;; I AM BAD AT MATHS 

Hm, well that leaves a strange hole in our logic. So it was both the Serial Killer _and_ the vigilante who managed to kill? Oh dear; looks like our Serial Killer was pretty lucky, since I'm assuming they're probably not past level 2 of their stages. This means there's probably a poison-death coming up tomorrow...? Possibly? Oh, dear. D: The suspense.


----------



## JackPK

*Re: Tales of Symphonia Evolution Mafia [DAY 2]*



Applejack said:


> ... derp. ;; I AM BAD AT MATHS
> 
> Hm, well that leaves a strange hole in our logic. So it was both the Serial Killer _and_ the vigilante who managed to kill? Oh dear; looks like our Serial Killer was pretty lucky, since I'm assuming they're probably not past level 2 of their stages. This means there's probably a poison-death coming up tomorrow...? Possibly? Oh, dear. D: The suspense.


Unless I'm misunderstanding, not necessarily. The mafia should be able to send in their regular kill regardless of whether they use their additional actions (like poisoning), so the lack of a Mafia kill ought to be because of either healing or that Zackrai was killed before he managed to kill his target. (Not entirely sure how sound my logic is on that last point, so let's just assume the Mafia target was healed.)


----------



## Phantom

*Re: Tales of Symphonia Evolution Mafia [DAY 2]*

I think lucky healer is the most likely option.


----------



## Squirrel

*Re: Tales of Symphonia Evolution Mafia [DAY 2]*

So who'd have been targetted? Karkat for his role, Dannichu or Applejack for experience...?


----------



## Phantom

*Re: Tales of Symphonia Evolution Mafia [DAY 2]*

I'm not sure, I'm checking the roles again... I don't know something seems fishy about Karkat.


But if any of our healers roleclaimed it might give us an idea, I know it's dangerous, but that would definately help.


----------



## Squirrel

*Re: Tales of Symphonia Evolution Mafia [DAY 2]*

Up until they'd inevitably get targetted and be useless for the rest of the game. I think it's still a bit early for roleclaiming unless it definitely aids our victory.


----------



## Karkat Vantas

*Re: Tales of Symphonia Evolution Mafia [DAY 2]*



Phantom said:


> I'm not sure, I'm checking the roles again... I don't know something seems fishy about Karkat.


Why, exactly? Given the night actions I think I've pretty much been confirmed innocent...

Look, Zackrai could not have been targeted by the Mafia.

I am the only person with reason to kill Zackrai.

So therefore I am either Lloyd or Yggdrasil, and I have given enough information to be pretty much confirmed as the former.


----------



## Tailsy

*Re: Tales of Symphonia Evolution Mafia [DAY 2]*

I'm certainly not suspicious of Karkat; he seems to be telling the truth, and although roleclaiming on Day 1 is definitely strange he *has* done things like that in other Mafia games. Unless someone else would like to claim as Lloyd, I don't really suspect him.

Definitely not a plan to get a healer to roleclaim yet, though - even if we assume there are two healers in this game, we can't protect everyone! :c

... And oh, I see, Jack! The Mafia get their own regular kill? ... I didn't think that looking at the roles list, but okay...


----------



## JackPK

*Re: Tales of Symphonia Evolution Mafia [DAY 2]*



Applejack said:


> ... And oh, I see, Jack! The Mafia get their own regular kill? ... I didn't think that looking at the roles list, but okay...


Given that any of them can send in the kill and the highest-ranked one takes precedence, and that all of their powers are either "a limited number of poisonings/unblockable kills" (emphasis mine) or not kill-related, I thought it was pretty much a given that their powers are separate from the "nightly Mafia kill".


----------



## Tailsy

*Re: Tales of Symphonia Evolution Mafia [DAY 2]*

Hmm, possibly. I think we'd need Kratos to confirm that one, though. :C


----------



## Zero Moment

*Re: Tales of Symphonia Evolution Mafia [DAY 2]*

GOD. How can you people post so much???
Karkat, for clarity, could you add something to your kill, something like 'Karkat was here'?
Also, I didn't get the level-up PM. I don't know if this was a mistake, or if there wasn't three posts that could be deemed helpful.


----------



## JackPK

*Re: Tales of Symphonia Evolution Mafia [DAY 2]*



Legendaryseeker99 said:


> GOD. How can you people post so much???
> Karkat, for clarity, could you add something to your kill, something like 'Karkat was here'?
> Also, I didn't get the level-up PM. I don't know if this was a mistake, or if there wasn't three posts that could be deemed helpful.


Most GMs will allow specifying the manner of a kill, others won't. In any case, I imagine it would be a little weird for a character to write their own player's name when they would have no knowledge that they're in a game (sorry, this is my D&D instincts kicking in). Regardless, the Mafia could write "Karkat was here" just as easily as Karkat could, so it wouldn't be conclusive at all.

You probably didn't have enough posts. I wasn't told how many posts I had, just that it was enough to level up, so probably Kratos is only sending PMs when a player's ready to level up.


----------



## Zero Moment

*Re: Tales of Symphonia Evolution Mafia [DAY 2]*

I think I had ten posts. No leads yet? How about inactive lynch?


----------



## Karkat Vantas

*Re: Tales of Symphonia Evolution Mafia [DAY 2]*

Hell, in some other game I think someone tried to write in Terezi's quirk with the blood from the kill to frame Terezi (the player).

I would never do that, since I'm not killing anyone unless I find them suspicious.


----------



## Karkat Vantas

*Re: Tales of Symphonia Evolution Mafia [DAY 2]*

As for inactives, Syl is unusually quiet.


----------



## Phantom

*Re: Tales of Symphonia Evolution Mafia [DAY 2]*

Hello double post?

Anyways.... I vote lynch an inactive. I know that we'll most likely hit an innocent, but seriously, if they haven't posted yet and they have an important role they're never going to catch up. ... I think... I'm not sure... But they'd be useless as they are now!


----------



## Tailsy

*Re: Tales of Symphonia Evolution Mafia [DAY 2]*

This is true; Syl is usually a very active poster! Although in such a fast-moving game, I don't know if she's just been confused by the ridiculous amount of posting or not. ... Actually that's quite likely. I'm usually like '... oh fuck off' in the morning if I check the thread before leaving the house. :P

Oh well. *InvaderSyl*, if mostly to see if she'll pipe up with anything.


----------



## Karkat Vantas

*Re: Tales of Symphonia Evolution Mafia [DAY 2]*

Yeah, *Syl* is acting suspiciously quiet.

I will change my vote if she roleclaims.


----------



## Squirrel

*Re: Tales of Symphonia Evolution Mafia [DAY 2]*

*InvaderSyl* could be busy with school work or life and stress, but yeah... 
I'd have thought she'd be the type to post like crazy either way. She's not contributing, though. It makes more than enough sense.


----------



## Stormecho

*Re: Tales of Symphonia Evolution Mafia [DAY 2]*

Of course, being new to this I have no idea who's supposed to be active and usually is - but the thread has been up for a while now, and lynching an inactive is fine when we don't have many leads, right?

So *Syl*.


----------



## Eifie

*Re: Tales of Symphonia Evolution Mafia [DAY 2]*

Yeah, I did think it was odd that InvaderSyl wasn't posting. She said something about a computer crash or something, didn't she? I think it's a bit early in the day to inactive lynch, but since the votes have happened I guess we'll see if that makes her talk!


----------



## Phantom

*Re: Tales of Symphonia Evolution Mafia [DAY 2]*

*InvaderSyl* I feel bad though, isn't this like the first of like four games that Syl hasn't been dead on Night 0? If Syl roleclaims, or at least puts up a really good post, I will retract my vote.


----------



## Kirby-Chan

*Re: Tales of Symphonia Evolution Mafia [DAY 2]*

Don't forget, there are people who never posted here too: Cirrus, Flower Doll, Dannichu, and the replacement tehSR. I don't see why we should lynch Syl yet though Syl is usually active in the mafia games.


----------



## Tailsy

*Re: Tales of Symphonia Evolution Mafia [DAY 2]*

Flower Doll rarely ever posts, and neither does Dannichu unless she has something significant to say. Somebody should certainly inspect Cirrus then. :o


----------



## Phantom

*Re: Tales of Symphonia Evolution Mafia [DAY 2]*

Hmmm, Cirrus is usually really good with posting too. She was in the Doctor Who game, but she dissappeared off that too.


----------



## tehSR

*Re: Tales of Symphonia Evolution Mafia [DAY 2]*

I don't think we should start a bandwagon on an inactive who, based on what has been said, has potential to be active. It makes sense to lynch inactives who normally remain inactive right away, but it's the second day and killing off somebody who we're basically sure will be inactive means we'll be left with more people to contribute. Of course, the last bit would really depend on whether Syl's activity picks up. If it doesn't, then we should start the lynch.

Basically I believe we should lynch somebody who is normally inactive (whoever they are) because Syl could have gotten entangled in life and lack the time for mafia at the moment.


----------



## Eifie

*Re: Tales of Symphonia Evolution Mafia [DAY 2]*



Kirby-Chan said:


> Don't forget, there are people who never posted here too: Cirrus, Flower Doll, Dannichu, and the replacement tehSR. I don't see why we should lynch Syl yet though Syl is usually active in the mafia games.


Hm? Everyone on that list has posted. Twilight Sparkle is the only person who hasn't said anything at all, unless I've missed something.

ETA: Kirby-Chan: click


----------



## Kirby-Chan

*Re: Tales of Symphonia Evolution Mafia [DAY 2]*

I have a feeling I was missing something. It's hard to keep tracking who's posting and paying attention to the game. Especially when there are 13 pages of discussion.

Edit: Oh that really helps out keeping track of the game. Also, if someone is poisoned, can a doctor save that person? Unless it's unblockable attack like the hitman. What I don't get is the unblockable kills. Does it mean the kills cannot be block by the role blocker and the healers?


----------



## Seritinajii

*Re: Tales of Symphonia Evolution Mafia [DAY 2]*

Why wouldn't the mafia kill Karkat, though? I mean, he already roleclaimed as a vigilante, so he seems like the most likely target for the mafia. Derpy Hooves is an experienced player, but it seems more like they would go for Karkat instead of Derpy Hooves, since he already roleclaimed.


----------



## Zero Moment

*Re: Tales of Symphonia Evolution Mafia [DAY 2]*

Wow, this really slowed down :\
I guess no lynches, huh?


----------



## Kratos Aurion

*Re: Tales of Symphonia Evolution Mafia [DAY 2]*

Because this keeps coming up: doctors can protect someone from poisoning, but only on the night that the poisoning action occurs. So if Player A is Alice and poisons Player B on Night 2, then Doctor Player C tries to heal Player B on Night 3, it is too late and Player B will still die. If A and C target B on the same night, however, B will survive.

That's all I'm in the mood to divulge for now. Dance, puppets.


----------



## allitersonance

*Re: Tales of Symphonia Evolution Mafia [DAY 2]*

What drugs do we need to give you for you to divulge whether the special limited mafia kill abilities are mutually exclusive with the standard mafia kill?


----------



## Zero Moment

*Re: Tales of Symphonia Evolution Mafia [DAY 2]*

Probably some morphling.


----------



## Karkat Vantas

*Re: Tales of Symphonia Evolution Mafia [DAY 2]*



Seritinajii said:


> Why wouldn't the mafia kill Karkat, though? I mean, he already roleclaimed as a vigilante, so he seems like the most likely target for the mafia. Derpy Hooves is an experienced player, but it seems more like they would go for Karkat instead of Derpy Hooves, since he already roleclaimed.


Too obvious.


----------



## allitersonance

*Re: Tales of Symphonia Evolution Mafia [DAY 2]*

What would be too obvious? Other than you obviously being a doctor magnet, although they might have targeted you and failed due to the doctor. Including, as we now know, poison. Because otherwise, well, any mafioso would want you dead, so it's not like succeeding would point to anyone in particular.

(Actually, you'd be a prime target for _all_ mafia abilities ... including Framer since you'd be prime inspection target ... ... ... well.)


----------



## Karkat Vantas

*Re: Tales of Symphonia Evolution Mafia [DAY 2]*

I think killing Zackrai proved my innocence, more or less.


----------



## allitersonance

*Re: Tales of Symphonia Evolution Mafia [DAY 2]*

Probably, yes. Suppose we may as well admit the framer's power is wasted on you now, so if they're active, other people get to be targeted.

Which all leads back to "Whytf aren't you dead?" and nervously trying to pat the backs of mysterious doctors because maybe they had something to do with it. Normally people don't actually have arguments in the case of "I'm going to mostly randomly accuse you! Now prove your innocence. Then prove the invisible pink unicorn does not exist." and you're one of the few who does. Which I suspect most people realise, but if you survive too long, people are going to have to narrow their eyes in your direction and mutter, because it seems like this isn't _supposed_ to happen.

But I think mainly people are trying to figure out what happened to the kill that should have gotten you, more so than you actually being mafia, even if the seed is in the back of people's minds. Did they actually target Derpy, and why _him_? It's  plausible they'd ignore you because "Bah, the doctor will probably get him. Hey, maybe we can hope for a healer clash :D", but did they actually do it, or decide to take the chance killing you? Or was Derpy's killer the serial killer, meaning we've got another lethal enemy party active? ... etc.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

*Re: Tales of Symphonia Evolution Mafia [DAY 2]*

Man... this thing is hard to keep up with... I'm not precisely sure what to add to the discussion, particularly as I'm a bit confused, and partially because everyone seems to have covered everything discussable. I kinda believe Karkat, although I'm still partially suspicious of him too. Things seem to be in his favour though if he got Zackrai. And then again... the fact that he isn't dead yet after roleclaiming so brazeningly... and asking that everyone else roleclaim... hmm... I'll wait a little longer though until I make any further judgement.

Don't think I'll be voting yet though, as I feel a bit bad for InvaderSyl... And I agree with tehSR's reasoning too. I'll wait and see if she posts.


----------



## InvaderSyl

*Re: Tales of Symphonia Evolution Mafia [DAY 2]*

I'M HERE! >.<

Should I roleclaim, because I could be useful :P

I just got back from a long string of absense and me playing with my tablet, sorry >.< Forgot I was in this one.


----------



## Squirrel

*Re: Tales of Symphonia Evolution Mafia [DAY 2]*

Well, we can't quite eliminate the possibility that the serial killer killed Zackrai by chace and the mafia killed Derpy, Karkat. I pretty much don't suspect you, but I sort of understand why some others do.


----------



## Karkat Vantas

*Re: Tales of Symphonia Evolution Mafia [DAY 2]*

But why would the serial killer kill Zackrai? I am the only person here with reason to kill Zackrai.

Syl, if you'd like to roleclaim, sure. Since you're going to be pretty active now that your computer's back, I think I'll switch my vote to *Twilight Sparkle*.


----------



## Squirrel

*Re: Tales of Symphonia Evolution Mafia [DAY 2]*

Just a random choice because he/she didn't know who to kill?

And all right. *Twilight Sparkle.*


----------



## Karkat Vantas

*Re: Tales of Symphonia Evolution Mafia [DAY 2]*

If the Serial Killer is attempting to be the last person alive, I think that Zackrai is a low-priority target.


----------



## Zero Moment

*Re: Tales of Symphonia Evolution Mafia [DAY 2]*

*Twilight Sparkle*?


----------



## Tailsy

*Re: Tales of Symphonia Evolution Mafia [DAY 2]*

Oh well, if Syl was just having computer problems then I'm happy to change my vote to *Twilight Sparkle*. 8)


----------



## Stormecho

*Re: Tales of Symphonia Evolution Mafia [DAY 2]*

I am going to copy everyone else again, woot~ but I sympathize, computer problems are evil, evil things and most terrible when involved in something as crazy fast-paced as this.

*Twilight Sparkle*


----------



## InvaderSyl

*Re: Tales of Symphonia Evolution Mafia [DAY 2]*

Very evil indeed. :P It was clearing up all too slowly >.< 

*Twilight Sparkle*

Bandwagon :P


----------



## Wargle

*Re: Tales of Symphonia Evolution Mafia [DAY 2]*

I got lost.. so While I go to check up on discusiion,

*Twilight Sparkle*


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

*Re: Tales of Symphonia Evolution Mafia [DAY 2]*

Good point, Karkat... the Serial Killer would probably aim for somebody more active since those people would threaten them more. Eh... I guess that lessens my suspicions.

I'll just go with *Twilight Sparkle*. Inactivity seems to be the best way to go...


----------



## Zero Moment

*Re: Tales of Symphonia Evolution Mafia [DAY 2]*

Okay now I'm confused.
By all of the hours of Homestruck, weird shit going on in other games, and the other games.

I REALLY need to stop being in like seven games at a time >_>


----------



## Phantom

*Re: Tales of Symphonia Evolution Mafia [DAY 2]*

^ Ha agreed. I'm in three now and am GMing one.


----------



## allitersonance

*Re: Tales of Symphonia Evolution Mafia [DAY 2]*

I could see a certain logic in targeting quieter players, actually - they're really only good for jumping on bandwagons, but you can rely on most players to do that. And if the serial killer isn't one to start bandwagons, then they'd want people willing to start one so that a lynch happens every day, killing off people faster. There's only one person for the serial killer to protect, after all, and with a certain level of activity, they won't be inactive-lynched, which is often what happens in the first few days anyway. Total inactives don't even contribute to bandwagoning, so maybe the serial killer would also want to get rid of people who won't even help others die, but those are also easy lynch targets, and, for that matter, might be culled by modkill, so targeting them would be a wasted night.

Maybe if the serial killer's a bandwagon starter they'd want to get rid of people who might start a bandwagon on them, it's better to get rid of other loud people, but. [shrug]

Though Derpy would be a better serial killer target - sort of the middle of the activity list, so unlikely to be lynched without actually being suspicious, but also not going to be that helpful in killing off as many people as possible in a short amount of time.


----------



## Kratos Aurion

*Re: Tales of Symphonia Evolution Mafia [DAY 2]*

Final vote count:
1 InvaderSyl
8 Twilight Sparkle


Their morale boosted, if only slightly, by the death of a Vanguard member, the group is able to reach a decision about their next course of action much more swiftly and with a great deal less arguing. Twilight Sparkle has been unnervingly silent throughout the proceedings, and remains stubbornly tight-lipped even when the others begin to question her. Perhaps she's confused? Perhaps her mind is elsewhere? Perhaps she's _Vanguard scum_ with absolutely no way to defend herself? Or maybe she's just a really terrible person to have to rely on during a crisis?

Whatever the reason, it's reason enough for the lynch mob. Karkat volunteers to do the deed, and with the swing of a sword Twilight's head parts company with her neck. There is some regret when they realize that they can't find anything that would identify her as Vanguard—oops—but hey, at least it was a much cleaner job this time. Maybe they'll actually be able to eat dinner without feeling nauseous tonight. They're going to need their strength, after all. The rest of the Vanguard is still out there, just waiting for their loyal fans.


*Twilight Sparkle is dead. She was not mafia.*


_Day will begin in 54 hours or when all night actions are in._ (I _am_ actually going to be able to get the PMs out on time today, but ~12 pm is a bad time for me to need to start/end day and so I'm giving you the few extra hours to push that time back.)


----------



## Kratos Aurion

*Re: Tales of Symphonia Evolution Mafia [NIGHT 2]*

All notifications are out. Go crazy.

(And yes, since it has been asked: if you didn't get a PM then I didn't consider enough of your posts point-worthy. If you don't have one by now, assume you're to go ahead with whatever level your role currently is.)


----------



## Kratos Aurion

*Re: Tales of Symphonia Evolution Mafia [NIGHT 2]*

_"This is not over. The Vanguard will not fall. Continue running in helpless circles, little chickens; we will cut you down one by one, and you are welcome to keep cutting yourselves down two by two. Make your peace with whatever gods you hold; more of you will be sleeping down in Hell by tonight.

-The Vanguard High Command"_


The letters are no surprise by the next morning; most people don't bother noting that there has been yet another change in tone. Finding the inevitable dead bodies is more important than reading any spiteful correspondence.

Arylett Dawnsborough is the first to find Stormecho, slumped on the ground with blood still oozing from parallel wounds in her back and chest. Most of the group, already having steeled themselves for what they knew they'd find, even manage to hold their breakfasts down while they search her pockets and effects. There is nothing indicating membership in the Vanguard, though most of them know better than to hope they'd be that lucky twice in a row.

It seems that Stormecho is alone this morning, however. They search for the better part of an hour, scouring the streets and poking their heads around the doors of whatever businesses dare remain open, but they find no other corpses. A small group takes it upon themselves to drag Stormecho's remains out of the way, promising to rejoin the others as soon as possible. There's a lot to discuss today.


*Stormecho is dead. She was not mafia.*


_Forty-eight hours for discussion._


----------



## Karkat Vantas

*Re: Tales of Symphonia Evolution Mafia [DAY 3]*

Good news, guys: there wasn't a mafia kill tonight!

Bad news: I killed an innocent.


----------



## Zero Moment

*Re: Tales of Symphonia Evolution Mafia [DAY 3]*

Well, at least there weren't two kills.


----------



## allitersonance

*Re: Tales of Symphonia Evolution Mafia [DAY 3]*

Why no hearts this time? Not even a smiley!

Maybe the previous letter _was_ written before Chief Zackrai died...? Or maybe someone different sent in the kill action this time.

Anyhow, so far the letter has had three different tones; maybe there'll be a fourth on the next "day". Any implications, maybe?

There have also been different ways of killing that are possibly by the Vanguard that don't seem like a special kill:
- Negrek's face was pulped
- Derpy Hooves was pinned to the door and there's blood all the blood everywhere is blood oh my goooood
- Stormecho also bled to death, with those parallel wounds and stuff

Edit: Ah, so you're starting random kills? I suppose Stormecho was odd for a mafia target.

Eh, maybe they did target you and a doctor did stuff. Or something similar but for other people.

Either there's two doctors around and both helped with the serial killer and mafia kills, or the serial killer's not active... hm.


----------



## Tailsy

*Re: Tales of Symphonia Evolution Mafia [DAY 3]*

Hm, looks like we possibly had _two_ misses? Assuming the Serial Killer has evolved and I'm not just speculating in entirely the wrong direction. How unusual. Our Mafia don't seem to be all that competent, do they? Unless Brute *is* dead and we have a poisoning on the way (like we thought yesterday, but it seems to not be so unless a healer has evolved and was pretty darn lucky). 

The change of tone in the letter, though... ah, perhaps yesterday we had a roleblock on Brute and Alice is writing the letters, but today Brute is back and all serious n shit? ... I've. never played ToS2, but could somebody who has maybe make a remark on this theory?


----------



## Karkat Vantas

*Re: Tales of Symphonia Evolution Mafia [DAY 3]*

I think the parallel scars mean that the Mafia also targeted Stormecho, so she was targeted twice.


----------



## allitersonance

*Re: Tales of Symphonia Evolution Mafia [DAY 3]*

Well, the first letter wasn't all that serious. It was all "We're gonna kill you all, 'k? :)" and the second was more like "You're all my fabulous fans <3" and now we have "doom ominous dramatic villain threats". The original was found in Chief Zackrai's pocket, too, which might mean he "wrote" it.

Parallel scars could also mean the serial killer is running around and it was the mafia that got blocked, still. Or, yes, poison, though since that is limited in number and can be blocked by the doctor anyway, one wonders if there's a _point_ to that. If they want an innocent night action to go through, perhaps. Or if they could have a poisoning and standard kill in the same night.

If Karkat can't be killed through the potential doctor by now we can probably write off Brute as dead, I think. Either that or they want him alive so he can cut down innocent numbers until chances they'll get targeted are too high, but unless we see other people dying we won't know.


----------



## Tailsy

*Re: Tales of Symphonia Evolution Mafia [DAY 3]*

Well Karkat, bleeding Stomecho to death was a bit mean!

But hm, I suppose you're right, Kusari; but what role would Zackrai have had if he had written the letter himself? Framer role, probably. Not that that really helps since it's last priority... but then if Brute is dead, which seems likely, then that doesn't make sense either. I don't think the parallel scars are indicative of a doublekill, though... that would seem a bit. Odd. 

Well butts. I don't even. I AM THINKING SO HARD YOU GUYS!! D:


----------



## Kirby-Chan

*Re: Tales of Symphonia Evolution Mafia [DAY 3]*

How do we know if Brute is dead? Maybe one of the mafia's action went through instead of Brute that has a non-killing role which could explain why there's one death.

Even if the serial killer can kill each night, maybe it's due to a healer? Or they have restrictions like the vigilante where they can't kill every night. It would be odd that the serial killer would easily be able to kill a person every night from the beginning.


----------



## Karkat Vantas

*Re: Tales of Symphonia Evolution Mafia [DAY 3]*

Wait, the framer role...?

Is it possible that Zackrai was the framer, and he carried a copy of the note to draw suspicion away from the other mafia members?


----------



## Tailsy

*Re: Tales of Symphonia Evolution Mafia [DAY 3]*

Well, this *is* Evolution Mafia - it's possible that the Serial Killer role has levelled up to being able to kill every night. Or perhaps not. But Karkat has admitted to Stormecho's death, so maybe SK can't currently kill every night?

@Karkat: yeah, that's kind of what I was thinking. ... But it certainly seems that if that's true, then our Mafia are _rubbish_. Or our doctor(s) are just very, very good.


----------



## allitersonance

*Re: Tales of Symphonia Evolution Mafia [DAY 3]*

It is possible that Stormecho was a bodyguard? Six posts might have been enough to guard someone but not, if this happens to be the next stage, to avoid death if protection is successful. That way it is not the case that the mafia randomly targeted Stormecho when there was no known reason to - Stormecho was just a bandwagoner - and it could explain why someone else didn't die.

There's also the commuter role (the one that can protect itself from death every other night) which could have been the target of the mafia.

Anyhow, Stormecho apparently needed three posts to level up - does that seem too low for a weakened bodyguard?


----------



## Kirby-Chan

*Re: Tales of Symphonia Evolution Mafia [DAY 3]*

It could be possible that one of the kills by the serial killer were blocked by Decus the Roleblocker. Though it doesn't say if it's possible for the roleblocker to block their own mafia members attack.

Edit: Alright, never mind about the roleblocker blocking the mafia itself. Because it would count as a mafia action for the mafia group.


----------



## Seritinajii

*Re: Tales of Symphonia Evolution Mafia [DAY 3]*

I think Zackrai was the one who wrote the note, since an original was found in his pocket or something, so it would make him Decus, probably. 

Today seems to sound more like Brute. So I agree with the theory that Brute didn't send in a night action on the night the happy cheerful letter was sent.


----------



## allitersonance

*Re: Tales of Symphonia Evolution Mafia [DAY 3]*

Wait, what?

Where did the assumption that the mafia as a whole can only perform one action come from? _Killing_ actions might be limited to one per group, though might not be, but it should be the mafia kill + framer + roleblocker every night, surely.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

*Re: Tales of Symphonia Evolution Mafia [DAY 3]*

It seems odd how the tone shifts again and again in each letter. Lots of blocking could be going on, because you'd think one of them would do most of the killing. (Brute.) Or... maybe the one who makes the kill cannot use their additional action... and thus they've been taking turns in killing or something. Although that'd mean that somebody might be poisoned too, if Alice hadn't done the killing. Just a theory.

I'm not exactly sure what "parallel wounds" could mean. But I doubt it meant multiple people tried to target her. The change in the tone of the letter though could just mean that whoever tried to do the killing tonight was irritated because they got blocked rather than being a different person. "This is not over." They didn't get anything done.


----------



## Karkat Vantas

*Re: Tales of Symphonia Evolution Mafia [DAY 3]*

@Kirby: ...just...

...why would the mafia roleblock itself?

I think it's safe to say that that the roleblocker was not active tonight, because I would be a very, very obvious target for a roleblocking, but my kill went through.


----------



## JackPK

*Re: Tales of Symphonia Evolution Mafia [DAY 3]*



Karkat Vantas said:


> I think it's safe to say that that the roleblocker was not active tonight, because I would be a very, very obvious target for a roleblocking, but my kill went through.


It's safe to say the mafia roleblocker is not active or is not very strategic, yes. I don't want to rule out the possibility that the Wonder Chef may have roleblocking as one of his abilities (if that's even how he works), that Dirk may have the power to give a one-shot roleblocking item to someone, or that Colette's active... but none of those three would have a reason to roleblock you, so yes, your point stands.



Grate Aural Sects said:


> Where did the assumption that the mafia as a whole can only perform one action come from? _Killing_ actions might be limited to one per group, though might not be, but it should be the mafia kill + framer + roleblocker every night, surely.


At the very least, killer + framer + roleblocker... and quite possibly killer + unblockable killer + poisoner + framer + roleblocker minus whoever's using the kill action that night minus whoever Chief Zackrai was.

That gets me thinking, all the framer's description says is that it makes a person look Mafia to inspection. Might it, at higher levels, make people look Mafia upon death as well? If so, we've got to be careful because we can't rely on "oh, we've killed five Mafia so we've only got one left hurr durr".

I think it's extremely probable that the Serial Killer hasn't leveled up yet. The odds that both the Mafia and SK kills (since Karkat has already claimed having killed Stormecho) would be healed are pretty damn low, as are the odds that both Karkat and one of the two other killers would happen to decide to kill the same inactive, while simultaneously the third kill gets healed. The Serial Killer being unable (or perhaps unwilling, due to low-level drawbacks?) to kill is the most likely situation IMO.


----------



## Squirrel

*Re: Tales of Symphonia Evolution Mafia [DAY 3]*

Has anyone suggested the possiblity that Stormecho was Tenbrae (redirect to themselves) and accidentally got a Mafia player?


----------



## Zero Moment

*Re: Tales of Symphonia Evolution Mafia [DAY 3]*

I think that the change in tone of the letters reflect who sent in the kill PM. What do you guys think?


----------



## Wargle

*Re: Tales of Symphonia Evolution Mafia [DAY 3]*

Maybe Wonder chef pitched something helpful?? Or is that not how that role works?


----------



## Mai

*Re: Tales of Symphonia Evolution Mafia [DAY 3]*

I'm not sure about the framer, but isn't the roleblocker listed separately from the rest of the mafia group? At the very least, I'm sure both the roleblocker and mafia can perform a night action.


----------



## allitersonance

*Re: Tales of Symphonia Evolution Mafia [DAY 3]*

There's a roleblocker (mafia proper) and rolestopper (vaguely terroristy). Roleblocker targets someone and that person's action fails. Rolestopper targets someone and all other actions targeting that person would fail, except the mafia kill.

Probably has to be that way, I guess; if the mafia killers and rolestopper could coordinate, it'd be way overpowered. It's almost better than a kill that can't be blocked - except on players whose own roles involve some level of immunity to death - since it can go through healing/defending roles. If they could talk, they'd probably have both targeted Karkat on the same night and been done with it. And any protect-against-death roles would be more like spam-against-Kratos roles.

... assuming that's what you meant. The roleblocker probably can perform a night action in the same night that a kill goes through, though. That's how it is in pretty much every other mafia game, isn't it?


----------



## Eifie

*Re: Tales of Symphonia Evolution Mafia [DAY 3]*



Mai said:


> I'm not sure about the framer, but isn't the roleblocker listed separately from the rest of the mafia group? At the very least, I'm sure both the roleblocker and mafia can perform a night action.


I think it's the rolestopper you're thinking of, not the roleblocker. I would assume that the roleblocker and framer at least would be able to use their actions while the Mafia still kills, otherwise there would be very little point in their having those actions at all.

Also, re: parallel wounds: the flavour text said that Chief Zackrai (who was also killed by Kam) had a "nasty-looking open wound on his chest". Stormecho had "parallel wounds in her back and chest". It does seem to me that she was targeted by two people, then; either that or the flavour text is entirely irrelevant.

About the serial killer: they could be inactive or have had their target healed, as people have already suggested, or they could have been the second one to target Stormecho (if indeed she was killed by two people), but is it possible that they're already dead? The SK flips Mafia after death as Zackrai did, and we've seen that Zackrai's death was probably not what caused the change of tone in the letter since we had another one of those today, meaning that we don't actually know for sure if he was in fact part of the Mafia (or was there some other reason for thinking so that I missed?). Since Zackrai had so few posts, he probably wouldn't have been able to kill anyone, which would explain the fact that we've never had three deaths in one night as we've been expecting? I don't know, it's just a thought; we can't really be sure at this point in the game, I guess.



Grate Aural Sects said:


> Probably has to be that way, I guess; if the mafia killers and rolestopper could coordinate, it'd be way overpowered. It's almost better than a kill that can't be blocked - except on players whose own roles involve some level of immunity to death - since it can go through healing/defending roles. If they could talk, they'd probably have both targeted Karkat on the same night and been done with it.


This is true, and also:



			
				sign-up thread said:
			
		

> Richter and Aqua are confirmed to one another at the start of the game but cannot converse in private (a la fishing brothers).


I'm fairly certain this means that the rolestopper (and also the terrorist, as usual) isn't allowed to talk to the Mafia, or else there'd be no need for that confirming thing.


----------



## JackPK

*Re: Tales of Symphonia Evolution Mafia [DAY 3]*



Legendaryseeker99 said:


> I think that the change in tone of the letters reflect who sent in the kill PM. What do you guys think?


It's probably either who sent in the PM or who's the highest-ranked Mafia member executing the kill (and if the latter, that would indicate either Zackrai really was Mafia, not Serial Killer, or something else mitigating happened like the Mafia leader choosing to let an underling do the kill one night).



Squirrel said:


> Has anyone suggested the possiblity that Stormecho was Tenbrae (redirect to themselves) and accidentally got a Mafia player?


Ooh that's possible.



Applebloom said:


> About the serial killer: they could be inactive or have had their target healed, as people have already suggested, or they could have been the second one to target Stormecho (if indeed she was killed by two people), but is it possible that they're already dead? The SK flips Mafia after death as Zackrai did, and we've seen that Zackrai's death was probably not what caused the change of tone in the letter since we had another one of those today, meaning that we don't actually know for sure if he was in fact part of the Mafia (or was there some other reason for thinking so that I missed?). Since Zackrai had so few posts, he probably wouldn't have been able to kill anyone, which would explain the fact that we've never had three deaths in one night as we've been expecting? I don't know, it's just a thought; we can't really be sure at this point in the game, I guess.


Ugh, that's possible too.

Sorry I don't have much to say anymore, the midgame is really the toughest for me except when I'm inspector and can go hogwild finding people. Opening and endgame I can pretty well reason out.

If Zackrai was the Serial Killer that could very well explain why he was killed outside instead of in his bed. Then again, if he was the Mafia killer that also explains it.


----------



## allitersonance

*Re: Tales of Symphonia Evolution Mafia [DAY 3]*

Just, what would the serial killer be doing with an original copy of the letter in his pocket? The flavour text might not be something we should thoroughly examine like a crime scene, but it does seem a bit odd that he'd have it. On the other hand, he could be the terrorist/rolestopper who's such a huge fan he found the letter on the ground and kept it close to his heart...

... nah.


----------



## JackPK

*Re: Tales of Symphonia Evolution Mafia [DAY 3]*

DERP.


----------



## Karkat Vantas

*Re: Tales of Symphonia Evolution Mafia [DAY 3]*

...so, Jack, you didn't get the inspector role?


----------



## Squirrel

*Re: Tales of Symphonia Evolution Mafia [DAY 3]*

That's pretty much what he's implying, isn't it?


----------



## Seritinajii

*Re: Tales of Symphonia Evolution Mafia [DAY 3]*

Huh? How does that imply that he is the inspector?


----------



## Tailsy

*Re: Tales of Symphonia Evolution Mafia [DAY 3]*

In fact, he's implying that he isn't the inspector! Although I FIND THAT UNLIKELY, JACK, YOU'RE *ALWAYS* INSPECTOR. 

Well, er, we're running out of time here. Does anyone have any suggestions as to lynching or abstaining? I personally dislike abstaining unless it's for a good reason, but... that's just me! I suppose dithering over the flavour text isn't going to help us any more than it has already.


----------



## Seritinajii

*Re: Tales of Symphonia Evolution Mafia [DAY 3]*

Well, *InvaderSyl* has been unusually quiet for this game...


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

*Re: Tales of Symphonia Evolution Mafia [DAY 3]*

Hmm... so we're just targeting inactives again? I guess nobody really does seem suspicious. If InvaderSyl usually is talkative... she might just jump back in here again upon seeing that she might be lynched and say something. I guess that makes her more of suspect... eh, I haven't really got any good ideas either, but I'm not going to bandwagon just yet.


----------



## InvaderSyl

*Re: Tales of Symphonia Evolution Mafia [DAY 3]*

Hey. I'm here. Screwing around with my tablet, making fail-comics on PSE8 x3 (which  am working on the second page of now. Lineart's done as I... type :P )

 I've just been doing other stuff. Tablet= pure love 

So, I haven't been really active anywhere :P  

So anyway, if you need me to roleclaim, I'm a tracker with no idea who to track tonight. Fwee. x3

Any suggestions on that? o_0 *watch as I'm dead tomorrow, if not today from inactive XD*


----------



## Karkat Vantas

*Re: Tales of Symphonia Evolution Mafia [DAY 3]*

Hm, tell you what. We have a list of roles, right? We take all the roleclaims, put them on the map, and see what happens.


----------



## Zero Moment

*Re: Tales of Symphonia Evolution Mafia [DAY 3]*

I'm just gonna *abstain*, so we don't accidentally lynch an innocent before we know what's going on.


----------



## JackPK

*Re: Tales of Symphonia Evolution Mafia [DAY 3]*



Karkat Vantas said:


> ...so, Jack, you didn't get the inspector role?


Obviously.



Karkat Vantas said:


> Hm, tell you what. We have a list of roles, right? We take all the roleclaims, put them on the map, and see what happens.


Normally I would do this but I'm about to go to my play rehearsal and then I have D&D so I'm not going to be back all night.

But since (A) you guys are collecting roleclaims, (B) I don't really consider my role too useful, or maybe I'm just not good with using it, and (C) maybe you guys can come up with something for me to do, I'll go ahead and claim.

I'm Colette, the Jack-of-All-Trades. Night before last I was at level 2, which had a random chance at killing/roleblocking/protecting/doing nothing to its target. I was mildly suspicious of Grate Aural Sects because it's talkative and useful (this is my jealous face) so I used it on it, figuring if it died or got roleblocked well then my suspicions were (ever so barely) worth risking it, and if it got protected, GAS is a talkative/useful enough player in-thread that I was fine with risking protecting the mafia. In any case that does nothing to prove GAS either innocent nor guilty.

Last night I leveled up to level 3, which gets to choose what it uses but only gets one shot at each of: inspecting, protecting, roleblocking, or killing. I inspected Applejack and she's innocent. I still have the other three powers left.

Level 4 (which I haven't reached yet) recharges all my powers back up to 1 use left, and it also adds a super-special-awesome pickpocketing ability. If I pickpocket someone and their night action is analogous to one of my 4 abilities, I get an extra use of that ability (although Dirk and Wonder Chef result in +1 to a random ability, and IDK if there are any unanalogous which would result in me not getting an extra use at all). Which I figure means once I level up again, I could use my pickpocketing to find out who has a killing action, ergo we could flush out the Mafia and Serial Killer.

Concerns? Should I not have roleclaimed this early? In any case, I won't see until tomorrow because I've g2g right now. Bye guys.


----------



## Zero Moment

*Re: Tales of Symphonia Evolution Mafia [DAY 3]*

o.0 Wow... Jack saying his role is useless makes my role seem even more insignificant... and it also makes me wonder what he would get if he pickpocketed me.


----------



## Seritinajii

*Re: Tales of Symphonia Evolution Mafia [DAY 3]*

I feel useless too as alien deactivator; don't worry.

So we have 25 roles and 25 players. Should I make a player list? Well, why not?!

RIGHT. Something I forgot to say - I got a PM saying that Derpy Hooves was walking around my house, and his cuddly nature convinced me that he is innocent. Something like that. So I think he would be Noishe the friendly neighbor.

Phantom
Derpy Hooves - died on night 1.
Grate Aural Sects
Applebloom
SilverJade - I think this is Twilight Sparkle? Lynched on day 2 and innocent.
Mai
OrngSumb
Karkat Vantas - assumed to be Lloyd the vigilante.
Arylett Dawnsborough
Cirrus
Jack_the_PumpkinKing - probably Collette, the jack-of-all-trades.
Flower Doll
Stormecho - died on night 2.
I liek Squirtles - roleclaimed as Emil the alien and then immediately lynched on day 1.
InvaderSyl - roleclaimed as Regal the tracker, "with no idea".
Applejack
Legendaryseeker99
Kirby-Chan
Seritinajii - a now-useless Marta the alien deactivator who still goes around trying to deactivate people. What a tragic tale.
Wargle
Dannichu
Squirrel
Negrek - killed on night 0.
Chief Zackrai - mafia, killed on night 1. Possibly Decus?
tehSR

What are the other roleclaims/deaths? I can't remember...


----------



## InvaderSyl

*Re: Tales of Symphonia Evolution Mafia [DAY 3]*

I'll have to go look it up.

And by 'with no idea' I don't know who to track tonight :P


----------



## Kirby-Chan

*Re: Tales of Symphonia Evolution Mafia [DAY 3]*

You could track down anyone who hasn't roleclaim yet and if you get lucky, you may find out someone's role depending if the person who was target died the next day.

Maybe you can track Jack since he could be a potential target for the mafia since he can choose his action which gets more effective as he levels up.


----------



## Kratos Aurion

*Re: Tales of Symphonia Evolution Mafia [DAY 3]*

As it stands now, there's one vote for abstain and one for Syl. Really, the day should've ended several hours ago, but I was tired and I figured it wouldn't hurt to wait a bit since you were feeling talkative again. I'll give you guys just *two more hours* to reach a decision; if there's still a tie, I'm calling Stormecho in to choose between abstaining or lynching Syl. Get cracking.


----------



## Seritinajii

*Re: Tales of Symphonia Evolution Mafia [DAY 3]*

*Abstaining* because I think I believe Syl. Thanks a lot!


----------



## Kirby-Chan

*Re: Tales of Symphonia Evolution Mafia [DAY 3]*

*Abstain* for now. If Syl is still alive the next day, then you can tell who do you target last night. Unless someone has a better idea.


----------



## Zero Moment

*Re: Tales of Symphonia Evolution Mafia [DAY 3]*

Yay, I saved Syl~
Syl, track Karkat tonight. See what happens. [/beingbossy]


----------



## InvaderSyl

*Re: Tales of Symphonia Evolution Mafia [DAY 3]*

:D You're even using the ~'s! *is proud XD*
Sure will.


----------



## Kratos Aurion

*Re: Tales of Symphonia Evolution Mafia [DAY 3]*

Final vote count:
3 abstain

For once, the group seems disinclined to put anyone to death. The one suggestion that someone voices is shot down relatively quickly; there's no real evidence to act on, at least not at this juncture. There's... no real evidence for much of anything. They can't come to a consensus about the manner of Stormecho's death or why she was the only one to die, or... anything. They return home, each with their own jumble of confused thoughts, and wait for the sun to rise again.

Assuming they'll be around to see it.


*No one was lynched.*


_Day will begin in forty-eight hours or when all night actions are in._


----------



## Kratos Aurion

*Re: Tales of Symphonia Evolution Mafia [DAY 4]*

_"Oooh, you guys sure are a slippery bunch, aren't you? It's so cute, the way you dance around and try to protect yourselves from me at night. It's almost like you don't want me to kill you, even though we all know that's ridiculous—I mean, honestly, who_ wouldn't _want my fantabulous blade to be the last thing that kisses them to sleep on the final eve of their lives? It's okay, though! You can have your fun, my darling fans. As you'll see come morning, one of you will_ surely _be lucky enough to be kissed to sleep tonight! I guarantee it! Wait up for me, darlings!

-The Vanguard High Command "_


If tehSR felt that he was privileged to be kissed to sleep that night, whether by the lunatic Vanguard or by anyone else, his face doesn't show it when they find him outside the inn the next morning. Rather, his face looks a lot more like pain and terror. Two holes, one in his back, one in his chest, show that he has been run clean through; you'd almost be able to see from one side to the other if they weren't clogged by coagulated blood. The holes are the only remarkable thing they find on him, however, and they quickly come to the conclusion that he was just as innocent as the rest of them. (Most of the rest of them.) In the absence of any other bloody discoveries, the group hurries away and settles down to begin discussion.


*tehSR is dead. He was not mafia.*


_Forty-eight hours for discussion._ (And maybe that will be enough time to make more headway on final projects so I can come up with more interesting deathflavor ugh.)


----------



## Tailsy

*Re: Tales of Symphonia Evolution Mafia [DAY 4]*

Oh lord, the sparkly Vanguard is back again. Well, flavour assumes a bloody violent death, at least! Karkat, was that you again? ... I'd ask the Serial Killer to speak up but that would hardly be clever of them if they did so e_e We have all learned from Day 1's experience, now, haven't we, children?

Well, anyway, it's also probable that tehSR was just a random mafiakill so that they aren't just obviously taking out the loudest players. I... don't know why you would do that since that seems like a strange strategy to me, but whatever! Or possibly they were acting on the mistaken idea that 'tehSR switched in, thus their role must be important' because they don't pay that much attention to the thread, or something. 

Doesn't seem like a dockill at any rate. ... Can dockill happen in this game?

Well, either way, I'm afraid I don't have anything other than theoretical musing to give to ya'll.


----------



## Eifie

*Re: Tales of Symphonia Evolution Mafia [DAY 4]*

Huh. Seems like tehSR was killed in the same way that Stormecho was, and it's very unlikely for two people to have targeted the same person to kill two nights in a row, so I guess Stormecho was most likely only targeted by one person after all! Kam, did you kill tehSR, too, then? The flavour text certainly seems to indicate so.

Either way, this means that at least one kill must have not gone through last night. Maybe we really do have an inactive SK, then?


----------



## Tailsy

*Re: Tales of Symphonia Evolution Mafia [DAY 4]*

That's certainly possible! Considering the amount of deaths we've had relative to the theoretical amount of killing roles... the SK is probably just chillin' in a sauna or something.

But that (assuming Karkat did in fact kill tehSR) still leaves the question of _where the hell is the Mafia kill_? Either A) they targeted tehSR as well, B) they are incredibly unlucky with healings, or C) they're not bothering to submit a night action at all. Which is a good thing for us, since if both the Mafia and SK are inactive and we lynched the alien safely, we... don't actually have anything to worry about? Lord. It surely can't be that simple ヽ(ｏ`皿′ｏ)ﾉ WHAT ARE YOU DOING TO MY MIND

Besides how could /four players/ ... hang on, three players, all simultaneously decide to be silent. It makes no sense.


----------



## allitersonance

*Re: Tales of Symphonia Evolution Mafia [DAY 4]*

Dammit, mafia, you're supposed to be killing people, not mind screwing us! Wait...

... no, it'd probably actually be more comforting if there was at least the occasional mafia kill, so we'd know if all mafiosos are just inactive or if something strange is actually happening. I'm just going to assume the serial killer can't kill reliably yet, as there are a lot of inactive players about. But we know the mafia can kill.

So yeah, Karkat, some confirmation on if that's your kill, and then moving on to WHAT.

If we do assume they're inactive, we can just start lynching people who haven't posted lately, and it'll have an actual strategy-ish thing to it. Though if they're truly not paying attention, they'll be modkilled soon anyway.


----------



## Squirrel

*Re: Tales of Symphonia Evolution Mafia [DAY 4]*

Why tehSR...? Even if they're just trying to get people who aren't going to be protected, that's such an odd choice. I guess it's possible there was a poisoning target last night, but the past deaths really don't indicate that as a likely possibility.


----------



## Karkat Vantas

*Re: Tales of Symphonia Evolution Mafia [DAY 4]*

Yeah, that was me. I figured that she was being oddly inactive despite being a replacement player, so I decided that she was as good a choice as any to kill.

Of course, the second option is that the mafia is relying on me to do all the killing for them. :?


----------



## JackPK

*Re: Tales of Symphonia Evolution Mafia [DAY 4]*



Applejack said:


> Doesn't seem like a dockill at any rate. ... Can dockill happen in this game?


Yes, there definitely can be, because my role PM explicitly said that my protects *can* clash with Raine's and Sheena's.

In any case, last night I used my protection power on Mai for lack of thinking of anything else to do, so I only have my roleblock and kill left (at this level). Any suggestions for people we're suspicious enough of for me to kill/block?


----------



## Karkat Vantas

*Re: Tales of Symphonia Evolution Mafia [DAY 4]*

1. Brute Lualdi – Hitman: ?
2. Alice – Poisoner: ?
3. Decus – Roleblocker: ?
4. Hawk – Framer: ?

5. Richter Abend – Terrorist: ?
6. Aqua – Rolestopper: ?

7. Lloyd Irving – Vigilante: Karkat
8. Colette Brunel – Jack-of-all-Trades: Jack
9. Genis Sage – Inspector: ?
10. Raine Sage – Doctor: ?
11. Sheena Fujibayashi – Doctor: ?
12. Zelos Wilder – Doublevoter: ?
13. Presea Combatir – Commuter: ?
14. Regal Bryant – Tracker: Syl
15. Kratos Aurion – Bodyguard: ?
16. Yuan – Streetear: ?
17. Botta – Voyeur: ?
18. Dirk Irving – Inventor: ?*
19. Noishe – Friendly Neighbor: Derpy
20. Corrine – Mirror: ?
21. Tenebrae – Distractor: ?
22. Marta Lualdi – Alien Deactivator: Seri
23. The Wonder Chef – Pitcher: ?

24. Mithos Yggdrasill – Serial Killer: ?
25. Emil Castagnier – Alien: Squirtles

Applejack is innocent
Zackrai was mafia
Stormecho was innocent
tehSR (and by extension, Keltena) was innocent.

*The inventor was alive as of last night, as a shield appears to have been left at my doorstep.


----------



## Seritinajii

*Re: Tales of Symphonia Evolution Mafia [DAY 4]*

Phantom
Derpy Hooves - died on night 1.
Grate Aural Sects
Applebloom
SilverJade - I think this is Twilight Sparkle? Lynched on day 2 and innocent.
Mai
OrngSumb
Karkat Vantas - assumed to be Lloyd the vigilante.
Arylett Dawnsborough
Cirrus
Jack_the_PumpkinKing - probably Collette, the jack-of-all-trades.
Flower Doll
Stormecho - died on night 2.
I liek Squirtles - roleclaimed as Emil the alien and then immediately lynched on day 1.
InvaderSyl - roleclaimed as Regal the tracker, "with no idea".
Applejack
Legendaryseeker99
Kirby-Chan
Seritinajii - a now-useless Marta the alien deactivator who still goes around trying to deactivate people. How tragic.
Wargle
Dannichu
Squirrel
Negrek - killed on night 0.
Chief Zackrai - mafia, killed on night 1. Possibly Decus?
tehSR - killed on night 3 by Karkat?



"Oooh, you guys sure are a slippery bunch, aren't you? It's so cute, the way you dance around and try to protect yourselves from me at night."

I think the mafia kill is going in, but either we have (a) lucky doctor(s) (Sage and/or Sheena), Presea (commuter) being a lucky escaper, or something else I haven't considered.

I'm thinking that the note posted each day is relevant to which kill went through. The order is Brute > Alice > Decus > Hawk; the more serious ones are probably Brute and the less serious ones are probably Alice or Decus. To me, it seems like Decus posted the notes that were found on Day 2 and Day 4. Although Alice and Decus talk in a kinda similar tone, only Decus refers to people as his fans (iirc). So I'll assume it's Decus.

On another topic, at Chief Zackrai's death on Day 2: "...also revealed by his torn clothing, is what looks like one of the letters from the day before." At Chief Zackrai's death. The note from Day 1 is similar to Day 2 and Day 4, but is different in a few ways. So I think Zackrai was Alice, and the other letters were by Decus.


(Day 1: page 1, Day 2: page 10, Day 3: page 14, Day 4: page 17)


----------



## JackPK

*Re: Tales of Symphonia Evolution Mafia [DAY 4]*



Seritinajii said:


> On another topic, at Chief Zackrai's death on Day 2: "...also revealed by his torn clothing, is what looks like one of the letters from the day before." At Chief Zackrai's death. The note from Day 1 is similar to Day 2 and Day 4, but is different in a few ways. So I think Zackrai was Alice, and the other letters were by Decus.


... if that is true we have no poisoner left.

Schweet.

(Speaking of the Mafia, if the Mafia's kill keeps getting blocked I have to wonder why Brute isn't using his unblockable kills. Unless he hasn't been posting enough to get them yet?)


----------



## Seritinajii

*Re: Tales of Symphonia Evolution Mafia [DAY 4]*



Jack_the_PumpkinKing said:


> (Speaking of the Mafia, if the Mafia's kill keeps getting blocked I have to wonder why Brute isn't using his unblockable kills. Unless he hasn't been posting enough to get them yet?)


That sounds pretty plausible. 

Also, if I'm correct about the notes' being related to the top-priority kill that was sent in, Brute is probably semi-inactive, since it looks like he sent in the note on Day 3, but he didn't on any other nights.


----------



## Karkat Vantas

*Re: Tales of Symphonia Evolution Mafia [DAY 4]*

Syl, did you get any results?


----------



## Tailsy

*Re: Tales of Symphonia Evolution Mafia [DAY 4]*

Hmm, I didn't actually think of that! All right then, seems like the Mafia are just horribly unlucky and probably sit in the corner wondering why Karkat is better than them at everything.

If Zackrai was Alice then we have no poisoner, which is good since I don't think that would be very fun... Ah, we keep changing our minds! I guess it's not much good to keep dwelling on the mysterious identity of Zackrai, but it's so interesting. HE IS SO MYSTERIOUS.

I'm not suspicious of anybody in particular, but my role hardly permits me to be! 

Hmm. Karkat, what exactly are your restrictions, level-wise? I'm assuming yours will be similar-ish to the SK's - they're a third-party, so if they're not completely inactive then surely they've gained at least one level...?


----------



## Karkat Vantas

*Re: Tales of Symphonia Evolution Mafia [DAY 4]*

I don't really have any restrictions. I started as a vanilla townie, then I had the aforementioned seppuku clause, then it was FREE KILLLLLLLLLLL

Are we to take your post to mean that you have no night action?


----------



## Tailsy

*Re: Tales of Symphonia Evolution Mafia [DAY 4]*

Not necessarily; just that I have no role that allows me to especially suspicious of people for any good reason (i.e. I'm not Inspector or suchlike). I'm not particularly willing to roleclaim, however. 

And hm, that's interesting. So it's probable that the Serial Killer currently has a 'if you miss, you die' clause that they're not willing to take the chance for? Perhaps they're stealthposting. ... Either way, I don't think we need to worry about that too much right now! They're only one person, and we still have a ton of players left, so!


----------



## Zero Moment

*Re: Tales of Symphonia Evolution Mafia [DAY 4]*



Karkat Vantas said:


> *The inventor was alive as of last night, as a shield appears to have been left at my doorstep.


You're welcome~


----------



## Mai

*Re: Tales of Symphonia Evolution Mafia [DAY 4]*

So you're the inventor? What things do you still have?


----------



## Zero Moment

*Re: Tales of Symphonia Evolution Mafia [DAY 4]*

I gave Karkat my cracked shield ring, so I only have a short-circuiting stun ring left. (The former sounds like a temporary Bulletproof, while the latter sounds like a one shot roleblock)
I'm only level two >_>
Even though I have 28 posts <_<


----------



## Karkat Vantas

*Re: Tales of Symphonia Evolution Mafia [DAY 4]*

1. Brute Lualdi – Hitman: ?
2. Alice – Poisoner: Zackrai?
3. Decus – Roleblocker: ?
4. Hawk – Framer: ?

5. Richter Abend – Terrorist: ?
6. Aqua – Rolestopper: ?

7. Lloyd Irving – Vigilante: Karkat
8. Colette Brunel – Jack-of-all-Trades: Jack
9. Genis Sage – Inspector: ?
10. Raine Sage – Doctor: ?
11. Sheena Fujibayashi – Doctor: ?
12. Zelos Wilder – Doublevoter: ?
13. Presea Combatir – Commuter: ?
14. Regal Bryant – Tracker: Syl
15. Kratos Aurion – Bodyguard: ?
16. Yuan – Streetear: ?
17. Botta – Voyeur: ?
18. Dirk Irving – Inventor: Legendaryseeker99
19. Noishe – Friendly Neighbor: Derpy
20. Corrine – Mirror: ?
21. Tenebrae – Distractor: ?
22. Marta Lualdi – Alien Deactivator: Seri
23. The Wonder Chef – Pitcher: ?

24. Mithos Yggdrasill – Serial Killer: ?
25. Emil Castagnier – Alien: Squirtles

Applejack is innocent and is not the inspector
Zackrai was mafia (presumably Brute?)
Stormecho was innocent
tehSR (and by extension, Keltena) was innocent.

~~~

Sort of curious as to where the bomber is...


----------



## Zero Moment

*Re: Tales of Symphonia Evolution Mafia [DAY 4]*

Maybe Richter is inactive?
Which reminds me: inactive lynch, anyone?


----------



## Tailsy

*Re: Tales of Symphonia Evolution Mafia [DAY 4]*

If I were the Terrorist, I certainly don't think I'd blow myself up so early in the game. Wouldn't you just wait until the Mafia were actually in danger or something? o_O

I suppose a inactive lynch sounds fine to me, especially since there's a sizeable possibility our Mafia aren't very active, but I'll need to comb through the list first...


----------



## Tailsy

*Re: Tales of Symphonia Evolution Mafia [DAY 4]*

Okay, I'll suggest we lynch *Flower Doll*, since she usually isn't particularly active anyway, and she hasn't roleclaimed or had her role confirmed. And also isn't dead. I have a serious list of pros and cons here, people. The con mostly being 'isn't Flower Doll often doctor?' but you know, different game, different possibilities.


----------



## Kirby-Chan

*Re: Tales of Symphonia Evolution Mafia [DAY 4]*

Well that explains where one of the kills went. Karkart was protected by legend. It's funny that the SK or the mafia aims at the least active. If we are going to lynch someone, then shouldn't we lynch the people who are more active? Chances are the mafia is most likey to be active. Though we might accidentally kill one of the important roles.


----------



## Zero Moment

*Re: Tales of Symphonia Evolution Mafia [DAY 4]*

Well, the inactives provide no use to the game, and even if they were a doctor, they wouldn't be able to use it if they don't have enough posts.
*Flower Doll*.

EDIT:Yay, 411 posts.


----------



## allitersonance

*Re: Tales of Symphonia Evolution Mafia [DAY 4]*

Pff, the mafia does seem to be in danger if they're not doing anything.

... wow, *Flower Doll* has only two posts. Well, certainly not a useful player.

And at least one of the mafiosos (likely Brute) and also the serial killer seem to not moved past vanilla, so we may as well crawl up the list.


----------



## Eifie

*Re: Tales of Symphonia Evolution Mafia [DAY 4]*

Hm. Flower Doll said that she needs two posts to get to the next level, and she does have two (although I don't know whether Kratos would have deemed them useful or not), so she may actually be able to use her night action if she has one (of course, this would also apply to everyone else in the game, since Flower Doll has the lowest postcount of those living); she did say that it wasn't very reliable, though, and she usually doesn't seem to send in night actions anyway, so *Flower Doll* does look like a good choice since it seems that we have an inactive Mafia/Serial Killer. (I wonder, though, would a Serial Killer really need only two posts to level up?)


----------



## Kirby-Chan

*Re: Tales of Symphonia Evolution Mafia [DAY 4]*

I don't think some of the mafia need to post so much to get a killing role. The SK would have a low amount of posts to level up, but have restriction like the vig. It would be overpowering for the SK to get a chance to kill right away. So I guess *Flower Doll* will get lynch off today for the reasons above.


----------



## Mai

*Re: Tales of Symphonia Evolution Mafia [DAY 4]*

Perhaps if the serial killer can kill quickly, then the restriction could be appearing as mafia to inspection too. They wouldn't be experienced at killing yet maybe, and perhaps they were trying to decide whether or not to kill anyone and so they weren't acting normal?


----------



## Seritinajii

*Re: Tales of Symphonia Evolution Mafia [DAY 4]*

*Flower Doll* bandwagoning, I guess. If she's innocent, then she's still not of much use until she actually does something.


----------



## Tailsy

*Re: Tales of Symphonia Evolution Mafia [DAY 4]*

I don't think it would be that overpowering for the Serial Killer to be able to kill quickly - they're a third-party acting on their own, and in such a big game they need all the help they can get! Perhaps it could be two posts gets a heavily restricted (like suicide upon missing a target) killing role, or something? ... I wonder what on earth the higher levels are, then o_O


----------



## Seritinajii

*Re: Tales of Symphonia Evolution Mafia [DAY 4]*

Killing twice in a night? Having a secret daykill, maybe?


----------



## Kirby-Chan

*Re: Tales of Symphonia Evolution Mafia [DAY 4]*

Maybe the SK would level up to be psycho killer that if targeted, they would kill the target. If they have a daykill, wouldn't they put on the spot to be more suspicious unless there are multiple players who also have the same ability.


----------



## allitersonance

*Re: Tales of Symphonia Evolution Mafia [DAY 4]*

How would a daykill be suspicious? They'd still PM Kratos, so we wouldn't know who did it, just that someone has a daykill action.

Could be something like restricted kill > normal kill > kill through protections.


----------



## JackPK

*Re: Tales of Symphonia Evolution Mafia [DAY 4]*

I agree with all of everyone's points about the SK and about Flora, but I'll wait to vote until she roleclaims. Not that she probably can even use her ability regardless, but I think knowing what we're missing would be nice even if we're missing it through her inactivity whether or not we lynch her.


----------



## Flora

*Re: Tales of Symphonia Evolution Mafia [DAY 4]*

Hi guys! Uh, as for why I haven't posted...been quite busy ^^;

That being said, though, I'm Genis. I _thought_ my role PM said two posts or more would give me my inspector powers (with some random sanity though) but I never got an evolution PM...O_o


----------



## JackPK

*Re: Tales of Symphonia Evolution Mafia [DAY 4]*



Flower Doll said:


> That being said, though, I'm Genis. I _thought_ my role PM said two posts or more would give me my inspector powers (with some random sanity though) but I never got an evolution PM...O_o


Two posts which Kratos considers useful, that is.

Did your role PM explicitly call your sanity into question (is that the drawback to level 2, and then you become perfectly sane later?) or are you just speculating?


----------



## Flora

*Re: Tales of Symphonia Evolution Mafia [DAY 4]*



Jack_the_PumpkinKing said:


> Did your role PM explicitly call your sanity into question (is that the drawback to level 2, and then you become perfectly sane later?) or are you just speculating?


It's specifically stated that upon reaching level two I will be assigned a random sanity, which will disappear at level 3.


----------



## Kirby-Chan

*Re: Tales of Symphonia Evolution Mafia [DAY 4]*



Grate Aural Sects said:


> How would a daykill be suspicious? They'd still PM Kratos, so we wouldn't know who did it, just that someone has a daykill action.
> 
> Could be something like restricted kill > normal kill > kill through protections.


What I meant is the serial killer has a day kill and what I saw in another game, someone who can kill during the day posts on the thread in public declaring to kill a person's name. But I guess that would reveal their indentify and wouldn't work here.

And Flower Doll, do you mean it's possible to get insane, native, etc, in random? How many posts do you have to make to get rid of it?


----------



## Flora

*Re: Tales of Symphonia Evolution Mafia [DAY 4]*



Kirby-Chan said:


> And Flower Doll, do you mean it's possible to get insane, native, etc, in random? How many posts do you have to make to get rid of it?


Yup, I have to make 8 posts total to get rid of it.


----------



## Eifie

*Re: Tales of Symphonia Evolution Mafia [DAY 4]*

I'll *withdraw* my vote, then. Two posts to reach level two... I guess that means that the number of posts it takes a role to level up is not necessarily related to the importance of the role, as someone suggested before? Flora, do you mean you have to make eight _more_ posts to get rid of your sanity, or have a total of eight posts? (Also, do you have a level four evolution?)


----------



## Seritinajii

*Re: Tales of Symphonia Evolution Mafia [DAY 4]*

I will *withdraw* my vote as well. And I would guess eight posts in total, since my level 3 is at 7 posts. 

I still don't want to abstain, though. Any suggestions?


----------



## Tailsy

*Re: Tales of Symphonia Evolution Mafia [DAY 4]*

I am also a person who dislikes abstaining, but since Flower Doll is apparently the inspector and I'm loath to lynch her, I'll *withdraw* for the moment. Would be a good idea if someone would check up on that claim, though!

I'm going to bed so I don't have any suspicions on who to lynch other than that the person with the least amount of posts who isn't already dead and isn't Flower Doll is Dannichu. But she rarely posts in Mafia games anyway; it seems to either be part of her style or she routinely forgets she's in a game!


----------



## Seritinajii

*Re: Tales of Symphonia Evolution Mafia [DAY 4]*

Cirrus is usually quite active... Let's go with *Cirrus*, until/unless she shows up to defend herself.


----------



## Kirby-Chan

*Re: Tales of Symphonia Evolution Mafia [DAY 4]*

Since Flower Doll claims to be an inspecter, I will *withdraw* my vote for now. The other person who hasn't been active is Cirrus. She could be busy since she's usaully contribute to the discussion.


----------



## allitersonance

*Re: Tales of Symphonia Evolution Mafia [DAY 4]*

*Withdraw*, then.

Anyway, a cop with a sanity is hardly very useful, especially if you can't figure it out, so two posts for it does make sense. But still, two useful posts, and really, Flower Doll, neither of your Day 1 posts seemed all that contributory. I'd also guess it's eight posts in total to normal cop.

*Dannichu*, maybe? Next on the list, and an inactive person fits the bill of serial killer/mafia in general, whereas it makes almost no sense for someone to be less active than usual in this game, especially since all mafia abilities are useful. (Except, apparently, Framer so far, since not many inspections have actually happened.)


----------



## Karkat Vantas

*Re: Tales of Symphonia Evolution Mafia [DAY 4]*

I don't know, Danni is usually very good at Mafia... anything to say for yourself?

If Flower doesn't make eight posts by the end of tomorrow I say she should die; useful role or not she's just dead weight if she doesn't post.


----------



## allitersonance

*Re: Tales of Symphonia Evolution Mafia [DAY 4]*

Eight _useful_ posts, mind, which might mean anywhere from 10-20 in total. I suppose it's fair enough. Of course, Flower Doll will have to be the one to confirm that, and she could have reason to lie, but since we'll also want answers, it's less beneficial even for her to spread misinformation, right?


----------



## Zero Moment

*Re: Tales of Symphonia Evolution Mafia [DAY 4]*



Grate Aural Sects said:


> Eight _useful_ posts, mind, which might mean anywhere from 10-20 in total. I suppose it's fair enough. Of course, Flower Doll will have to be the one to confirm that, and she could have reason to lie, but since we'll also want answers, it's less beneficial even for her to spread misinformation, right?


I got 3 posts in 28 >_>
But who to lynch?
Dannichu, or Cirrus?


----------



## allitersonance

*Re: Tales of Symphonia Evolution Mafia [DAY 4]*

How much was your second? It may well have been that you were one short... though then you'd still have an oddly small fraction being useful.


----------



## Zero Moment

*Re: Tales of Symphonia Evolution Mafia [DAY 4]*

Hey Karkat, are you Level 5 yet?
If not, what is the amount of posts for your god mode?


----------



## JackPK

*Re: Tales of Symphonia Evolution Mafia [DAY 4]*



Karkat Vantas said:


> I don't know, Danni is usually very good at Mafia... anything to say for yourself?
> 
> If Flower doesn't make eight posts by the end of tomorrow I say she should die; useful role or not she's just dead weight if she doesn't post.


Dannichu is mostly good at Mafia because she handles her night actions strategically and, in games with permitted outside-of-thread communication, makes useful connections that allow her to be part of a core group of innocents who trust that each other are innocent (read: unofficial Masonlike group). In this particular game, there's no out-of-thread communication IIRC, and she won't even have a night action if she doesn't post (which she still isn't doing, yet).

tl;dr In this particular game, I'd actually be down with lynching Danni, regardless of how good she is at Mafia.


----------



## Zero Moment

*Re: Tales of Symphonia Evolution Mafia [DAY 4]*

Okay then, *Dannichu*.


----------



## Minish

*Re: Tales of Symphonia Evolution Mafia [DAY 4]*

Hey! I _am_ around, though admittedly inactive, yes. I was pretty busy for a while, then the game started getting really going and I was a bit intimidated (and lazy). So yeah.

I'm at level two, by the way, but not particularly willing to roleclaim at the moment! I suppose I'd be up for offing *Dannichu*, it's a bit of a shame that we're having to just hope some of the more inactive people are mafia - though I guess we don't have much else to go on. (I've read back most of the pages within the last few days, so I'd say I'm relatively on top of things.)


----------



## Tailsy

*Re: Tales of Symphonia Evolution Mafia [DAY 4]*

_MAYBE YOU'RE JUST LAZY_

But sure, I'm happy to hop on the bandwagon for *Dannichu*.


----------



## Karkat Vantas

*Re: Tales of Symphonia Evolution Mafia [DAY 4]*

Okay, sure. Since Jack's already pointed out everything that needs to be said...

*Danni*

@LS: I need 50 posts to reach Rank 5, which I'm assuming is an unblockable kill.


----------



## Kirby-Chan

*Re: Tales of Symphonia Evolution Mafia [DAY 4]*

Putting my vote for *Dannichu*.


----------



## Flora

*Re: Tales of Symphonia Evolution Mafia [DAY 4]*

I'm putting my vote in for *Dannichu* as well; perhaps she's just playing the way she normally does, but at the same time, it's a tad suspicious.


----------



## Mai

*Re: Tales of Symphonia Evolution Mafia [DAY 4]*

In the few games I've seen her in (not many) Dannichu hasn't been that active normally, I think. I'm not the best person to judge, though. *Dannichu.*


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

*Re: Tales of Symphonia Evolution Mafia [DAY 4]*

All of that makes sense, I suppose... I'm quite exhausted, and I can't suggest otherwise since I don't really know most people's style of mafia. So I'll go with *Dannichu* too.


----------



## Wargle

*Re: Tales of Symphonia Evolution Mafia [DAY 4]*

I find it perplexing flower doll seems to frequent useful roles and is inactive but I digress.

*Dannichu,* though I have to really comb through some pages to find suspicion.


----------



## Zero Moment

*Re: Tales of Symphonia Evolution Mafia [DAY 4]*



Wargle said:


> *Dannichu,* though I have to really comb through some pages to find suspicion.


The suspicious part is that she is inactive.


----------



## Squirrel

*Re: Tales of Symphonia Evolution Mafia [DAY 4]*

*Dannichu,*then.


----------



## Karkat Vantas

*Re: Tales of Symphonia Evolution Mafia [DAY 4]*

1. Brute Lualdi – Hitman: ?
2. Alice – Poisoner: Zackrai?
3. Decus – Roleblocker: ?
4. Hawk – Framer: ?

5. Richter Abend – Terrorist: ?
6. Aqua – Rolestopper: ?

7. Lloyd Irving – Vigilante: Karkat
8. Colette Brunel – Jack-of-all-Trades: Jack
9. Genis Sage – Inspector: Flower Doll
10. Raine Sage – Doctor: ?
11. Sheena Fujibayashi – Doctor: ?
12. Zelos Wilder – Doublevoter: ?
13. Presea Combatir – Commuter: ?
14. Regal Bryant – Tracker: Syl
15. Kratos Aurion – Bodyguard: ?
16. Yuan – Streetear: ?
17. Botta – Voyeur: ?
18. Dirk Irving – Inventor: Legendaryseeker99
19. Noishe – Friendly Neighbor: Derpy
20. Corrine – Mirror: ?
21. Tenebrae – Distractor: ?
22. Marta Lualdi – Alien Deactivator: Seri
23. The Wonder Chef – Pitcher: ?

24. Mithos Yggdrasill – Serial Killer: ?
25. Emil Castagnier – Alien: Squirtles

Applejack is innocent and is not the inspector
Zackrai was mafia (presumably Brute?)
Stormecho was innocent
tehSR (and by extension, Keltena) was innocent.

~~~

Updated.

Anyone else want to roleclaim? Anyone?


----------



## Zero Moment

*Re: Tales of Symphonia Evolution Mafia [DAY 4]*

^Cool post cloning bro.
Does the Streetear have any information for us?


----------



## Karkat Vantas

*Re: Tales of Symphonia Evolution Mafia [DAY 4]*

Accidental double-post. Shut up.

What I'm curious about is how good the streetear's information is... how would that be affected by the level system?


----------



## Seritinajii

*Re: Tales of Symphonia Evolution Mafia [DAY 4]*

It might go from something super vague "___ has been going out at night" to something like "____ went to ____ (possibly the victim)'s house" to maybe even random inspector-level results like "_____ is mafia/doctor/etc.". 

Just a guess, but it seems like that would be a logical progression.


----------



## Karkat Vantas

*Re: Tales of Symphonia Evolution Mafia [DAY 4]*

Let's see... how about:

L1: Vanilla
L2: Recieves incredibly vague information
"You saw Jim prowling around the streets... what was he up to?"
"Bob was eating some pizza in his house."
"Some people did stuff to Robin tonight... hopefully nothing dirty!"
L3: Recieves less vague information
"Jim seems to own a medicine kit... perhaps he's a doctor?"
"Bob was eating a pizza... laced with CYANIDE!"
"Robin was targeted by two people."
L4: Recieves very specific information
"Jim is Dr. Fuzz, the mafia doctor! OH SHIT!!!"
"Bob was eating a pizza delivered to him by the mafia goon."
"Robin was targeted by a healer and an inspector, one of which was Bob."
L5: I have no fucking clue
"Okay, I have no idea how to make this more specific, so have the fucking role list."

Sounds about right?


----------



## Zero Moment

*Re: Tales of Symphonia Evolution Mafia [DAY 4]*

^That sounds pretty good.
Have you been/known someone with a Streetear role in another game?


----------



## Seritinajii

*Re: Tales of Symphonia Evolution Mafia [DAY 4]*

Maybe... well, who knows? Hopefully Yuan is active and still alive.


----------



## OrngSumb

*Re: Tales of Symphonia Evolution Mafia [DAY 4]*

I'm Kratos


----------



## Zero Moment

*Re: Tales of Symphonia Evolution Mafia [DAY 4]*



OrngSumb said:


> I'm Kratos*.*


cool story bro
Maybe you should protect Karkat tonight?


----------



## allitersonance

*Re: Tales of Symphonia Evolution Mafia [DAY 4]*

Have you been protecting anyone? Also, current level? Level progression? Roleclaims just to stop us from lynching you aren't quite as convincing as actual participation, especially since you could be lying and, without participation, you're not contributing much at night, so there's not a huge risk lynching you to be sure.

And I think Karkat's well-protected enough on his own, really. I mean, he's not dead yet.


----------



## Zero Moment

*Re: Tales of Symphonia Evolution Mafia [DAY 4]*

^Oh yeah, as long as he wasn't targetted last night, Karkat should still have my shield ring.
So Orngsumb, you should protect Flower Doll.
And Flower Doll, please post more, we need a reliable Inspector.


----------



## Kratos Aurion

*Re: Tales of Symphonia Evolution Mafia [DAY 4]*

ohai gaiz. Final projects are kind of beating the shit out of me like whoa right now, and I really do not have the time to properly end the day phase, send out PMs, etc. tonight (you still have about an hour left, if I'm not mistaken, but yeah). As such, you guys have an extension until *7pm EST* Tuesday; don't have time to count exactly how many hours that is, either, but I'm sure it's more than you'll actually need since you seem to have come to a decision. There will probably also be a longer-than-average night for much the same reason. So. Carry on, and I'll see you once some of these projects are out of my way.


----------



## JackPK

*Re: Tales of Symphonia Evolution Mafia [DAY 4]*

Since we've got a little more time tonight, assuming I can't evolve tonight, I'll only have my kill and roleblock abilities left. Does anybody have a target to suggest for either ability? This thread is getting to be such a clusterfuck that all the talkative people are believable and all the untalkative people are out-of-sight, out-of-mind, so I don't have much suspicion of anyone in particular.


----------



## Karkat Vantas

*Re: Tales of Symphonia Evolution Mafia [DAY 4]*

Personally, I don't expect to be killing anyone, but...

Hey, wait a second. We have two named healers, right? Why don't we ask one of them to heal somebody and get the other to heal someone else?


----------



## Eifie

*Re: Tales of Symphonia Evolution Mafia [DAY 4]*



Karkat Vantas said:


> Hey, wait a second. We have two named healers, right? Why don't we ask one of them to heal somebody and get the other to heal someone else?


What if one of the healers is dead, though?


----------



## Squirrel

*Re: Tales of Symphonia Evolution Mafia [DAY 4]*

Both could be dead too. But we can still give them assignments anyway. Not like it'll do any harm.


----------



## allitersonance

*Re: Tales of Symphonia Evolution Mafia [DAY 4]*

Hm. I suppose. If we assume Karkat doesn't need it because of the shield, the next most active people would be me, Legendaryseeker99, Applejack, and Seritinajii, if we think that's how they'll do it.


----------



## Eifie

*Re: Tales of Symphonia Evolution Mafia [DAY 4]*



Squirrel said:


> Both could be dead too. But we can still give them assignments anyway. Not like it'll do any harm.


It would tell the Mafia exactly who not to attack that night, wouldn't it? Knowing who's going to (potentially) be healed makes everyone else easy targets for them. Well, unless we say something like: "Raine: heal this dude; other doctor: heal anyone else" (I think that's what Kam was saying?) which would at least help us avoid healer clash, although that doesn't seem to have been a problem yet. Making any of the doctors' targets public would make the people being healed targets for the rolestopper, though, but I guess the Mafia and the rolestopper can't communicate so I don't know if that would be a big risk to take.


----------



## Karkat Vantas

*Re: Tales of Symphonia Evolution Mafia [DAY 4]*

Yeah, I meant get Raine to heal one person and have Genis heal someone else.


----------



## Karkat Vantas

*Re: Tales of Symphonia Evolution Mafia [DAY 4]*

my post got eated???


----------



## Squirrel

*Re: Tales of Symphonia Evolution Mafia [DAY 4]*



Applebloom said:


> It would tell the Mafia exactly who not to attack that night, wouldn't it? Knowing who's going to (potentially) be healed makes everyone else easy targets for them. Well, unless we say something like: "Raine: heal this dude; other doctor: heal anyone else" (I think that's what Kam was saying?) which would at least help us avoid healer clash, although that doesn't seem to have been a problem yet. Making any of the doctors' targets public would make the people being healed targets for the rolestopper, though, but I guess the Mafia and the rolestopper can't communicate so I don't know if that would be a big risk to take.


Raine: Heal this person, this one, this one, or this one. Other: Heal x, y, z, or n. That could help with targetting issues if we use that strategy of communication.


----------



## JackPK

*Re: Tales of Symphonia Evolution Mafia [DAY 4]*



Grate Aural Sects said:


> Hm. I suppose. If we assume Karkat doesn't need it because of the shield, the next most active people would be me, Legendaryseeker99, Applejack, and Seritinajii, if we think that's how they'll do it.


How about we tell Raine to only heal players who are odd-numbered on the player list at the top of the thread, and Sheena to only heal even-numbered?

(Raine can be encouraged to heal either GAS or Applejack, and Sheena can be encouraged to heal either Legendaryseeker99 or Seri, but leaving basically the whole player list open while negating healer clash optimizes our Mafia-thwarting potential.)


----------



## Zero Moment

*Re: Tales of Symphonia Evolution Mafia [DAY 4]*

What? Why are people wanting to heal me? The only useful inventions I have are the shield ring, which I gave to Karkat, and the smoke bomb, which I get at level three, and probably has some sort of protective ability. I don't even know what the megaphone does.


----------



## Seritinajii

*Re: Tales of Symphonia Evolution Mafia [DAY 4]*

I'm virtually useless in terms of night actions, because I'm an alien deactivator and the alien is already dead...


----------



## Zero Moment

*Re: Tales of Symphonia Evolution Mafia [DAY 4]*

And we don't know anything about Applejack, other than she's Innocent.
So the choices are GAS, and me if they feel like it.


----------



## JackPK

*Re: Tales of Symphonia Evolution Mafia [DAY 4]*

I was just going by GAS's list, which I suppose it made based on who's been the most active. Off the top of my head, Mai, Applebloom and I are other somewhat talkative/useful players (even if perhaps not in this game) who are even-numbered.


----------



## JackPK

*Re: Tales of Symphonia Evolution Mafia [DAY 4]*



Legendaryseeker99 said:


> And we don't know anything about Applejack, other than she's Innocent.
> So the choices are GAS, and me if they feel like it.


Since we know so few roles, I think the point was more to preserve our useful talkers than roles.


----------



## Kratos Aurion

*Re: Tales of Symphonia Evolution Mafia [DAY 4]*

Final vote count:
1 Cirrus
11 Dannichu


It's a sad day when you're so baffled by the enemy's behavior that you can find no course of action other than bludgeoning innocent people. They _are_ pretty sure that's what Dannichu is, after all: just a harmless, innocent person who's done nothing but mind her own business. There comes a time, though, when you need to stop minding your own business and start minding other people's business—to be specific, the time when a bunch of bloodthirsty maniacs bent on world domination are running around town unchecked—and if you're not willing to be a little nosy at a time like that then you're clearly just as bad as they are! Sort of! Um.

...okay, so it's a pretty terrible reason to kill an innocent person, but they really can't come to any other decision about what to do. A few hefty staff-swings later and her head bears a startling resemblance to Negrek's, which she had so admired but a few days ago. As a formality, they search her body for evidence of Vanguard involvement; as expected, they find absolutely nothing. Their faith in their moral judgment thus reinforced, they shuffle off to bed. Maybe they'll actually be able to make logical decisions after some sleep.


*Dannichu is dead. She was not mafia.*


_Day will begin in seventy-two hours._

+ a friendly reminder that the phase-change notification you get should serve as an indicator of whether or not you're getting an evolution PM. I change the phase after all PMs are out, so if you see the notification and haven't heard from me, you're not evolving tonight.


----------



## Kratos Aurion

*Re: Tales of Symphonia Evolution Mafia [NIGHT 4]*

_"Not feeling so cocky now, are you, Meltokio? The death toll only goes up from here—I'll see to it personally if I must.

-The Vanguard High Command"
_

At first Squirrel thinks it's just a pile of trash. It's an easy mistake for her to make, distracted as she is by the earlier discovery of Wargle's knife-wound-riddled body a short distance away from the Vanguard's most recent correspondence. And it's misshapen like a pile of trash, and horribly black and brown like so much rotten refuse, and it's giving off a faint odor of burnt... _something_ to boot. She all but ignores it until she sees something glistening nearby; curiosity piqued, she draws closer to the trash, and...

...oh god. Oh, sweet Martel, what—what happened to—_oh god_

Thankfully, when Mai stumbles across the scene a few minutes later she has the presence of mind _not_ to just sit there and stare, jaw slackened and eyes wide, like a stunned bunny at the scene before her. A slightly closer inspection reveals a badly burned body, probably female; the glistening object on the ground a few feet away seems to be Arylett Dawnsborough's house key. By the time the others have arrived, minus those who had agreed to help dispose of Wargle, she has done her best to locate any incriminating evidence and has come up with nothing. Mai backs away from the corpse, taking a few deep breaths of fresher air when she feels she's moved far enough; Squirrel still has not moved from her spot, and it takes several good shakes to snap her out of her state of shock. No one remembers seeing any fires or smelling any smoke during the night; it's anyone's guess how she came to be immolated like this. All they know is that it's definitely... _distressing._


*Wargle is dead. She was not mafia.

Arylett Dawnsborough is dead. She was not mafia.*


_Seventy-two hours for discussion._ (die projects die)


----------



## Zero Moment

*Re: Tales of Symphonia Evolution Mafia [DAY 5]*

I can't believe no-one has posted yet o.0

Can't resist it:
*DOUBLE KILL*!


----------



## Karkat Vantas

*Re: Tales of Symphonia Evolution Mafia [DAY 5]*

Well, guys, I didn't do anything last night, and I didn't level up either.

So, the first question: Why Wargle? And by extension, why Arylett?

I think this might be lover death (idk, are there lovers in this game?). I think so, at least.


----------



## allitersonance

*Re: Tales of Symphonia Evolution Mafia [DAY 5]*

No lovers in this game.

Without flavour, we don't know if they're likely to be connected, but we do have two known killers other than you, Karkat. It could be a mafia and serial killer kill, or maybe one's a poisoning - though likely not the latter, as it would seem to be a waste. The last list shows neither roleclaimed, right?

But maybe the purpose was just to avoid the people likely to be targeted by a doctor, so the mafia could actually get in a kill for once.


----------



## Squirrel

*Re: Tales of Symphonia Evolution Mafia [DAY 5]*

I'd have thought Wargle was experienced enough to be a doctor target, but I guess that posting numbers made her low enough on the radar for the mafia. Hmm..


----------



## Kirby-Chan

*Re: Tales of Symphonia Evolution Mafia [DAY 5]*

Since there's a lack of information we got so far, I am roleclaiming as a streetear and making myself a huge target. So far I know one healer died already (there's one healer left) and last night's information tells me someone was talking about following a person and being a fool believing what the person saying. I am not sure who has the role, but from my best judgement, I think a voyeur or a tracker died last night since they both follow someone to get information.

Another information I got is there are 5 people who have a very powerful role and it includes me since I can pass on information and the mafia would kill me this night since I know too much.


----------



## Seritinajii

*Re: Tales of Symphonia Evolution Mafia [DAY 5]*

Uh-oh, one healer is dead. Well, hopefully the healer heals you. Did you hear anything about the inspectors?


----------



## Kirby-Chan

*Re: Tales of Symphonia Evolution Mafia [DAY 5]*

Sadly no, I don't have any information relating to the inspecters. Just clues that determine what role that person is. Sometimes it's obvious, but sometimes it's not. By the way, Syl has not been posting for awhile and roleclaim as a tracker. It's possible that Syl is lying, but the description could be describing a voyeur.

I am at level 3 right now and it doesn't take many posts to reach my role and to have reliable action. I wonder if it's the same as the other 5 players who have more power than other players.


----------



## Mai

*Re: Tales of Symphonia Evolution Mafia [DAY 5]*

What exactly does 'having a very powerful role' mean? Do you mean them being level five, or the role they have being powerful by itself (like inspector)?


----------



## Eifie

*Re: Tales of Symphonia Evolution Mafia [DAY 5]*



Kirby-Chan said:


> Since there's a lack of information we got so far, I am roleclaiming as a streetear and making myself a huge target. So far I know one healer died already (there's one healer left) and last night's information tells me someone was talking about following a person and being a fool believing what the person saying. I am not sure who has the role, but from my best judgement, I think a voyeur or a tracker died last night since they both follow someone to get information.
> 
> Another information I got is there are 5 people who have a very powerful role and it includes me since I can pass on information and the mafia would kill me this night since I know too much.


Could you be more specific about that second thing (the one about someone following someone)? Are you allowed to copy and paste what you've been told? Also, when did you receive each bit of information? (And what level are you? etc. etc.)

Five very powerful roles: hm, maybe that could mean the roles with god-tier evolutions. Did it specifically tell you that you were one of them (if so, how many levels do you have?) or are you just guessing?


----------



## Tailsy

*Re: Tales of Symphonia Evolution Mafia [DAY 5]*

I would certainly think that the five people with powerful roles simply have hella badass final evolutions. Unfortunately I don't know what my level five power actually *is* so I don't know if I'm one of them or not! (Although I'd doubt it anyway.)

But our remaining doctor should definitely protect Kirby tonight then, since his role is incredibly useful. I agree with Applebloom: what level are you at? do you only receive more bits of information as you level up, or what...?

It's possible Syl is only active during the night, so she might not be lying about her roleclaim and be just rather quiet during the day... hmmm. I can't offer a lot of insight, I'm afraid, since my boyfriend is sulking on his bed in the corner :P we need to go to the shop and buy more juice, apparently.


----------



## Tailsy

*Re: Tales of Symphonia Evolution Mafia [DAY 5]*

Oops, Kirby's at level 3 - basic reading comprehension failure. Sorry about that.


----------



## Karkat Vantas

*Re: Tales of Symphonia Evolution Mafia [DAY 5]*

Applejack-- you've roleclaimed as something "major". You might as well tell us what it is, since by day 5 you probably have a good deal of information to give to us.


----------



## JackPK

*Re: Tales of Symphonia Evolution Mafia [DAY 5]*



Applejack said:


> I would certainly think that the five people with powerful roles simply have hella badass final evolutions. Unfortunately I don't know what my level five power actually *is* so I don't know if I'm one of them or not! (Although I'd doubt it anyway.)


I think the mere presence of a level five power would probably qualify you; most of us have said we only have four levels (Karkat excepted), right?

I levelled up to my fourth (final) level last night. I pickpocketed Flower Doll last night and got an inspection off her, so she's probably telling the truth about being an inspector (or else she's a role that doesn't correspond to my four powers and was instead randomized).

Would you all rather me focus on inspecting people or focus on pickpocketing them to find out what their powers are?

(Oh! and also I found a megaphone. I don't know what it does, but it said I can't use it myself; it gets activated by some event/action which Kratos was vague about, then it does its thing. One use only.)


----------



## Kirby-Chan

*Re: Tales of Symphonia Evolution Mafia [DAY 5]*

Since we are not allow to copy and paste our information (it was one of the rules on the first post), I will summarize what I got each night and note if it's important at the end. I was a vanilla on night 0 and evolved on the next night.

Night 1: Receive vague information and may be misleading. Reach to level 2 after posting at least 2.

- 5 other people are powerful and could be dangerous as me.

Conclusion: Unfortunately, it doesn't tell me how they are more powerful then other characters. I would think that it refers to people who have useful roles like inspecters and what nots, have a level 5 role, or have a god-tier evolution. I have a level 5 role but it only tells me the number of posts to reach it.

Night 2: (Level 2) The Vanguard (mafia) has a setback but isn't a total lost for them.

Conclusion: Could it mean that the mafia wasn't able to have their kill go through? This information doesn't seens to be useful since it's vague. The total lost refers to an innocent died along with a mafia.

Night 3: Level up to 3. The information I have is more reliable.
- A healer named Raine Sage died.

Night 4: There was a little boy who talks about following someone. It states he is gullible for believing what his target says.

- I didn't get any significant from last night and it mentions it in the information I got. 

- Could it mean a tracker or a voyeur is still active?

- Or my lack of information is due to a rolestopper? Is it possible the information can be block from inspecters too?

- Do we have a player who is a little boy in this game? Maybe if someone who knew this theme well can help us.

I thought I was going to level up, but I am short of posts and I need 16 posts to level up to 4.


----------



## Squirrel

*Re: Tales of Symphonia Evolution Mafia [DAY 5]*



> Night 2: (Level 2) The Vanguard (mafia) has a setback but isn't a total lost for them.
> 
> Conclusion: Could it mean that the mafia wasn't able to have their kill go through? This information doesn't seens to be useful since it's vague. The total lost refers to an innocent died along with a mafia.


Wasn't that the night Zackrai died?


----------



## Zero Moment

*Re: Tales of Symphonia Evolution Mafia [DAY 5]*



Jack_the_PumpkinKing said:


> (Oh! and also I found a megaphone. I don't know what it does, but it said I can't use it myself; it gets activated by some event/action which Kratos was vague about, then it does its thing. One use only.)


Well, at least I vaguely know what it does now. Your welcome.


----------



## Tailsy

*Re: Tales of Symphonia Evolution Mafia [DAY 5]*



Karkat Vantas said:


> Applejack-- you've roleclaimed as something "major". You might as well tell us what it is, since by day 5 you probably have a good deal of information to give to us.


Er, what? I never said I was major - Kratos explicitly stated in the sign-up thread that evolution isn't always profitable. It's possible that my mystery level 5 power is actually rubbish and I'm not one of the people Kirby was told about. Which I think is possible since I'm Corrine the Mirror. I'm currently at level 4 which gives me a 50/50 chance of rebounding an attack, which I don't think happened last night since I wasn't notified of anything. 

ANYWAY.

Kirby: possibly the 'little boy' refers to Genis (Inspector)? Flower Doll is him, right? Probably we'll need to ask her about that...?


----------



## Kirby-Chan

*Re: Tales of Symphonia Evolution Mafia [DAY 5]*



Squirrel said:


> Wasn't that the night Zackrai died?


Yes, Chief Zackrai died that night along with Derpy Hooves. Karkat killed him because he didn't change his vote (which he voted off Karkat). I think the setback is losing one of their mafia members but they manage to kill off an innocent. Or maybe Chief has a minor mafia role and it doesn't matter much to the mafia.

The description from last night could be an inspecter since Genis does look like a little boy. Did Flower Doll level up to level 2? Most likely she got the weak standard role and is the naive inspecter right now. Flower Doll, who did you inspect last night?

Edit: I was wrong about it, Stormecho was killed on night 2. Chief and Derpy died on day 2. Looking back on day 3, the message is different from the other letters. It might be that they have a new leader.


----------



## Karkat Vantas

*Re: Tales of Symphonia Evolution Mafia [DAY 5]*

1. Brute Lualdi – Hitman: ?
2. Alice – Poisoner: Zackrai?
3. Decus – Roleblocker: ?
4. Hawk – Framer: ?

5. Richter Abend – Terrorist: ?
6. Aqua – Rolestopper: ?

7. Lloyd Irving – Vigilante: Karkat
8. Colette Brunel – Jack-of-all-Trades: Jack
9. Genis Sage – Inspector: Flower Doll
10. Raine Sage – Doctor: one of the dead
11. Sheena Fujibayashi – Doctor: ?
12. Zelos Wilder – Doublevoter: ?
13. Presea Combatir – Commuter: ?
14. Regal Bryant – Tracker: Syl
15. Kratos Aurion – Bodyguard: ?
16. Yuan – Streetear: Kirbychan
17. Botta – Voyeur: ?
18. Dirk Irving – Inventor: Legendaryseeker99
19. Noishe – Friendly Neighbor: Derpy
20. Corrine – Mirror: Applejack
21. Tenebrae – Distractor: ?
22. Marta Lualdi – Alien Deactivator: Seri
23. The Wonder Chef – Pitcher: ?

24. Mithos Yggdrasill – Serial Killer: ?
25. Emil Castagnier – Alien: Squirtles


----------



## Flora

*Re: Tales of Symphonia Evolution Mafia [DAY 5]*



Kirby-Chan said:


> The description from last night could be an inspecter since Genis does look like a little boy. Did Flower Doll level up to level 2? Most likely she got the weak standard role and is the naive inspecter right now. Flower Doll, who did you inspect last night?


I inspected Karkat Vantas and got innocent, which means I'm either sane, naive or insane, depending on whether he's telling the truth. From what you got, Kirby, I'm assuming that means I am naive.

Now all we need to do is figure out whether he actually _is_ telling the truth, though your information does make it seem otherwise.


----------



## Karkat Vantas

*Re: Tales of Symphonia Evolution Mafia [DAY 5]*

ummm guys I thought my innocence was sorta proven by that corpse of Zackrai in the corner???


----------



## Mai

*Re: Tales of Symphonia Evolution Mafia [DAY 5]*

I don't exactly remember the flavor, but unless you explicitly said 'okay guys I'm going to kill Chief Zackrai now' or it has KARKAT written all over the corpse couldn't you just be mafia and when your teammate dies say 'oh yeah I killed him'? I'm going to have to reread that discussion though.


----------



## Karkat Vantas

*Re: Tales of Symphonia Evolution Mafia [DAY 5]*

I think I explained this before, but:

1) The Mafia could not have been responsible for the killing of Zackrai.
2) I was the only person with motive to kill Zackrai.

So therefore I am either Lloyd or Yggdrasil, and I have truthfully roleclaimed as the former.


----------



## Zero Moment

*Re: Tales of Symphonia Evolution Mafia [DAY 5]*

Is it a yes/no question?
If not, ask what role in the Mafia is dead.
If so, ask is Zackrai really was the poisoner.


----------



## Kirby-Chan

*Re: Tales of Symphonia Evolution Mafia [DAY 5]*

It's not a yes or no question. I still get the information like level 3 except I can choose what type of information I get instead getting a random information each night. I forgot that I can only choose the topic and get the information there. Hopefully I am lucky to find important information on the players.

Edit: Forget what I said about asking questions. I will choose the topic and if I get lucky, I can get valuable information. I can't ask questions, but choose the topic. Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## Squirrel

*Re: Tales of Symphonia Evolution Mafia [DAY 5]*

Karkat's alliance, to finally end the suspicions? Or maybe ask for info about the serial killer or letters?


----------



## Karkat Vantas

*Re: Tales of Symphonia Evolution Mafia [DAY 5]*

It's a waste of a question. Really, there are so many things you could ask about...

Say, maybe "Third-party roles"? Or "Killing roles", since that could either confirm my innocence or reveal the identity of the serial killer or a mafia member or something.


----------



## Seritinajii

*Re: Tales of Symphonia Evolution Mafia [DAY 5]*



Kirby-Chan said:


> Since we are not allow to copy and paste our information (it was one of the rules on the first post), I will summarize what I got each night and note if it's important at the end. I was a vanilla on night 0 and evolved on the next night.
> 
> Night 1: Receive vague information and may be misleading. Reach to level 2 after posting at least 2.
> 
> - 5 other people are powerful and could be dangerous as me.
> 
> Conclusion: Unfortunately, it doesn't tell me how they are more powerful then other characters. I would think that it refers to people who have useful roles like inspecters and what nots, have a level 5 role, or have a god-tier evolution. I have a level 5 role but it only tells me the number of posts to reach it.
> 
> Night 2: (Level 2) The Vanguard (mafia) has a setback but isn't a total lost for them.
> 
> Conclusion: Could it mean that the mafia wasn't able to have their kill go through? This information doesn't seens to be useful since it's vague. The total lost refers to an innocent died along with a mafia.
> - A healer named Raine Sage died.
> 
> Night 4: There was a little boy who talks about following someone. It states he is gullible for believing what his target says.
> 
> - I didn't get any significant from last night and it mentions it in the information I got.
> 
> - Could it mean a tracker or a voyeur is still active?
> 
> - Or my lack of information is due to a rolestopper? Is it possible the information can be block from inspecters too?
> 
> - Do we have a player who is a little boy in this game? Maybe if someone who knew this theme well can help us.
> 
> I thought I was going to level up, but I am short of posts and I need 16 posts to level up to 4.


Why would Genis, the inspector, be following someone? Anyway, are you level 3 yet?


----------



## Karkat Vantas

*Re: Tales of Symphonia Evolution Mafia [DAY 5]*

Genis would presumably be stalking their target to figure out what they were doing, and by extension if they were innocent or guilty.


----------



## Zero Moment

*Re: Tales of Symphonia Evolution Mafia [DAY 5]*

*Is angry at eated poast*

Kirby-Chan, ask the Dead Roles topic to see which roles are dead.

Anyone who hasn't posted since Day 1/2?


----------



## Phantom

*Re: Tales of Symphonia Evolution Mafia [DAY 5]*

Sorry I want to post saying I'm still here. I was in a car accident so I haven't been online since I've been sleeping so much.


----------



## Kratos Aurion

*Re: Tales of Symphonia Evolution Mafia [DAY 5]*

Extension until vaguely-defined time Tuesday evening because a) it would be pretty cool if you guys actually reached some sort of decision and b) still projects.


----------



## Eifie

*Re: Tales of Symphonia Evolution Mafia [DAY 5]*



Jack_the_PumpkinKing said:


> Would you all rather me focus on inspecting people or focus on pickpocketing them to find out what their powers are?


Oh, huh, I was under the impression that pickpocketing was a one-use thing. That's cool that it's not! I think it would probably be better to inspect people for now, though; a lot of the unclaimed roles don't seem to correspond (at least not directly; I suppose, say, the commuter might give you an extra heal, but we can't be sure of that) to one of your four powers, so I think pickpocketing would probably be less reliable since you'd be getting a randomly generated power a lot of the time. (Unless you want to try confirming people's roles? Although even then, I think Kam is the only one you'd get a definite result from and we've pretty much established that he's telling the truth, haven't we?)



Kratos Aurion said:


> it would be pretty cool if you guys actually reached some sort of decision


Guys we should do that now. But, uh, I'm... not really sure what we should do. :| @Legend: I don't think there's anyone who hasn't posted since the first or second day; Syl hasn't posted since day three, but she's roleclaimed. I think everyone else has posted since then.


----------



## Seritinajii

*Re: Tales of Symphonia Evolution Mafia [DAY 5]*

Something I noticed is that Brute seems to be semi-inactive. The serious note only appeared on Day 3 and Day 5, which makes it seem like he's not very active. It would be good to look for someone who posted mainly on Day 2 and Day 4.

Pathos hasn't posted since Day 1. Phantom was quite active on Day 1-2, but then she was in an accident...

Everyone else has posted on most of the days or something different from Day 2 and 4. So I'm not sure... We need to get to a decision though. *Pathos*?


----------



## Zero Moment

*Re: Tales of Symphonia Evolution Mafia [DAY 5]*

Sure, *Pathos*.


----------



## allitersonance

*Re: Tales of Symphonia Evolution Mafia [DAY 5]*

... is dead. Pathos is Derpy Hooves.


----------



## Karkat Vantas

*Re: Tales of Symphonia Evolution Mafia [DAY 5]*

Cirrus?


----------



## allitersonance

*Re: Tales of Symphonia Evolution Mafia [DAY 5]*

... did post in response, and so should probably get some extra time before we kill for inactivity. I say give Cirrus another day, and if inactiveness persists, lynchtime.

Flower Doll didn't meet your quota, but I don't know if you really meant it as an ultimatum, so.

eta: Also Pathos is yelling at everyone who voted for him.


----------



## Seritinajii

*Re: Tales of Symphonia Evolution Mafia [DAY 5]*

Whoops. Alright, then... Then, let's go for *Phantom*, I guess? We don't have much to do right now.


----------



## JackPK

*Re: Tales of Symphonia Evolution Mafia [DAY 5]*



Applebloom said:


> Oh, huh, I was under the impression that pickpocketing was a one-use thing. That's cool that it's not! I think it would probably be better to inspect people for now, though; a lot of the unclaimed roles don't seem to correspond (at least not directly; I suppose, say, the commuter might give you an extra heal, but we can't be sure of that) to one of your four powers, so I think pickpocketing would probably be less reliable since you'd be getting a randomly generated power a lot of the time. (Unless you want to try confirming people's roles? Although even then, I think Kam is the only one you'd get a definite result from and we've pretty much established that he's telling the truth, haven't we?)


Sure! I can't inspect and pickpocket in the same night, though, so after I use up the two I've got now I'll have to either go to verifying people via pickpocket, using my other powers, or alternating nights between pickpocketing Flora and inspecting (assuming she's still alive).

*Phantom* is, I guess, fine. We don't really have any leads, though, do we?


----------



## Zero Moment

*Re: Tales of Symphonia Evolution Mafia [DAY 5]*

*Phantom*, I guess.


----------



## Karkat Vantas

*Re: Tales of Symphonia Evolution Mafia [DAY 5]*

I'll personally wait for Phantom to roleclaim.


----------



## Zero Moment

*Re: Tales of Symphonia Evolution Mafia [DAY 5]*



Karkat Vantas said:


> I'll personally wait for Phantom to roleclaim.


She hasn't been on for a few days, so that might not happen.


----------



## Karkat Vantas

*Re: Tales of Symphonia Evolution Mafia [DAY 5]*

...oh right, she's in a car crash. In that case there really is no problem; she wouldn't be contributing much anyway.
*
Phantom*


----------



## Tailsy

*Re: Tales of Symphonia Evolution Mafia [DAY 5]*

I'm tired and I'm just about to go to bed, so I'll just hop in with *Phantom*.


----------



## Kratos Aurion

*Re: Tales of Symphonia Evolution Mafia [DAY 5]*

Final vote count:
6 Phantom


Phantom seems a little shell-shocked when they break the news to her; it's not clear whether it's because she was feeling that way already, or because, understandably, the statement "Hi, we think you're murderous Vanguard scum and we're going to put you to death now" just has a way of turning people into stunned bunnies. Either way, she is silent when OrngSumb volunteers his own blade for the job. Her head comes off cleanly; it takes a bit more effort to remove her coat from her decapitated body, but apparently said effort is worth it. The coat's pockets appear to be stuffed with drafts of those vexatious notes.


*Phantom is dead. She was mafia.*


_Day will begin in seventy-two hours_ (and this is probably the last time there'll be an extended night/day, circumstances permitting).


----------



## Kratos Aurion

*Re: Tales of Symphonia Evolution Mafia [DAY 6]*

_"This is a... well... no. Never mind. You've gone too far. Your luck runs out starting now.

-The Vanguard High Command"_


They couldn't find any bodies the next morning.

That's not to say that they didn't _try_—they were all certainly expecting at least one, and they looked very hard for it! They scoured the streets, checked the inns and shops, gave their own houses a once-over, even banged on the castle doors and asked whether the king and princess, boarded up for their own safety as they are, noticed anything odd or suspicious or murdered over the night. It's just so difficult to find corpses that aren't actually there, you know?

The absence of a brutal, horrific death, while obviously a wonderful thing, leaves the party understandably confused. There was a note, same as always; they managed to behead a very suspicious person, which surely should have incited some retaliatory bloodlust (and _really_, what do they even keep that Karkat around for if he's not going to be a good probably-vigilante and actually kill some bad guys?)... what happened last night, anyway?


*No one was killed.*


_Forty-eight hours for discussion.

_EDIT: Finally got around to adding in the flavor text, as promised: posts 410, 411 and 457, if you want to go back and under/overanalyze them.


----------



## Squirrel

*Re: Tales of Symphonia Evolution Mafia [DAY 6]*

Considering ILS, it was almost definitely a successful heal.
Kirby-chan, any news?


----------



## Eifie

*Re: Tales of Symphonia Evolution Mafia [DAY 6]*



Squirrel said:


> Considering ILS, it was almost definitely a successful heal.


Since we have at most one doctor, the other kill (Mafia/SK) must have been prevented some other way. Perhaps Phantom was the Serial Killer? Or maybe they hit the commuter or Kam with his shield thing? Kam, do you know if that's been destroyed?


----------



## Karkat Vantas

*Re: Tales of Symphonia Evolution Mafia [DAY 6]*

The mafia targeted Applejack, who was healed earlier that night.

I know this because I targeted her too. :)


----------



## Eifie

*Re: Tales of Symphonia Evolution Mafia [DAY 6]*



Karkat Vantas said:


> The mafia targeted Applejack, who was healed earlier that night.
> 
> I know this because I targeted her too. :)


Huh. So her mirror didn't reflect either of those attacks, then (how unfortunate, we could have gotten rid of another Mafioso!), unless you lost your shield and didn't mention it. Why did you target Tailsy?

Oh! Actually, there is a way in which two people could have been healed: if the doctor targeted the mirror and their heal got reflected back. Or perhaps the Serial Killer is dead, or targeted Tailsy too (doesn't seem very likely, though; you'd think at least one of those kills would get reflected), or targeted the commuter or whatever. EDIT: The same could go for the Mafia, too, really; just because your targeting Tailsy failed doesn't necessarily mean that the Mafia/SK targeted her as well.


----------



## Karkat Vantas

*Re: Tales of Symphonia Evolution Mafia [DAY 6]*

...but didn't Tailsy roleclaim as the mirror?


----------



## Eifie

*Re: Tales of Symphonia Evolution Mafia [DAY 6]*



Karkat Vantas said:


> ...but didn't Tailsy roleclaim as the mirror?


Yes?


----------



## Karkat Vantas

*Re: Tales of Symphonia Evolution Mafia [DAY 5]*



Applejack said:


> Er, what? I never said I was major - Kratos explicitly stated in the sign-up thread that evolution isn't always profitable. It's possible that my mystery level 5 power is actually rubbish and I'm not one of the people Kirby was told about. Which I think is possible since I'm Corrine the Mirror. I'm currently at level 4 which gives me a 50/50 chance of rebounding an attack, which I don't think happened last night since I wasn't notified of anything.


Mhm, she did.

So, the solution I've decided upon is that the healer targeted Tailsy, because if she rebounded the night action they would be protected, and if not Tailsy is a great player to begin with.

So... if she reflected the night actions I would be dead, wouldn't I? And if not, she would be alive.

So Mirror is a great fakeclaim, and with that in mind I think I'm going to vote for *Applejack*.


----------



## Seritinajii

*Re: Tales of Symphonia Evolution Mafia [DAY 6]*

Day 1: page 1, Day 2: page 10, Day 3: page 14, Day 4: page 17, Day 5: page 21, Day 6: page 23

So Phantom was a mafia member. The note seems to be like Brute, although I guess it could be Hawk. Decus seems pretty active though, since he sent in a few notes. 

"And really, what do they even keep that Karkat around for if he's not going to be a good probably-vigilante and actually kill some bad guys?" Well, how should he supposed to know?


----------



## Eifie

*Re: Tales of Symphonia Evolution Mafia [DAY 5]*



Karkat Vantas said:


> Mhm, she did.
> 
> So, the solution I've decided upon is that the healer targeted Tailsy, because if she rebounded the night action they would be protected, and if not Tailsy is a great player to begin with.
> 
> So... if she reflected the night actions I would be dead, wouldn't I? And if not, she would be alive.
> 
> So Mirror is a great fakeclaim, and with that in mind I think I'm going to vote for *Applejack*.


Okay, so I wasn't the only one who found that odd, then! She did say that she only has a 50% chance of rebounding attacks at level four (but then what would her powers be at earlier levels?), which could be a possible explanation for you still being alive, but the fact that she was healed and we had no deaths out of three possible killing roles makes it pretty likely that she was targeted more than once and failed to reflect the kill. (The chances of that happening if she's the mirror are 1/2, 1/4, or 1/8 depending on how many people she got targeted by.) Tailsy was inspected as not mafia, so if she's lying, she must be either the terrorist, the rolestopper, or the Serial Killer (or am I missing someone idk). She's probably not the Serial Killer, since if she was the one healed then we would most likely have had a Serial Killer death, right? (Unless Phantom was the SK, but the flavour text which I just read seems to indicate that she wasn't.)

Hm, I would like to hear from Tailsy, but it does seem pretty likely to me that she's lying so I'll go ahead and vote *Applejack*.


----------



## Karkat Vantas

*Re: Tales of Symphonia Evolution Mafia [DAY 6]*

If she is the bomb, I think it's a very good idea to lynch her while she's away... best not lose a confirmed innocent through bomb-splosion.

I found it suspicious that she had a 50% chance of reflecting a kill, really; I mean, that's pretty low for a level four.


----------



## JackPK

*Re: Tales of Symphonia Evolution Mafia [DAY 6]*

I inspected Karkat last night and confirmed that he is indeed, as we supposed but hadn't yet confirmed, not mafia.



			
				Karkat Vantas said:
			
		

> If she is the bomb, I think it's a very good idea to lynch her while she's away... best not lose a confirmed innocent through bomb-splosion.


It's 48 hours for discussion, not "until we get a majority" or something, so it doesn't matter how soon in the day we vote for her, right? If she's the bomb, our avoiding a bombsplosion just depends on whether or not she checks the thread in the next two days.


----------



## Kirby-Chan

*Re: Tales of Symphonia Evolution Mafia [DAY 6]*

Last night, I got information about Karkat sending his action in. So not much I can say about it, but how do you know the mafia was heal? When you target Applejack, you receive a note or something that tells you the actions that got reflect?


----------



## Karkat Vantas

*Re: Tales of Symphonia Evolution Mafia [DAY 6]*



Kirby-Chan said:


> but how do you know the mafia was heal? When you target Applejack, you receive a note or something that tells you the actions that got reflect?


My night action couldn't have been reflected because I am a vig and I am still alive. So she must have taken the brunt of the attack.



Jack_the_PumpkinKing said:


> It's 48 hours for discussion, not "until we get a majority" or something, so it doesn't matter how soon in the day we vote for her, right? If she's the bomb, our avoiding a bombsplosion just depends on whether or not she checks the thread in the next two days.


She's not going to be back until the 28th, which should mean that if Kratos finishes the day on time she'll be dead. Either way I recommend voting for her now, since I don't think we're going to get any other leads.

~~~

aNYWAY, what's up with Phantom? She appears to be one of the official four Mafia members.


----------



## allitersonance

*Re: Tales of Symphonia Evolution Mafia [DAY 6]*

Even if we did get other leads, if we think *Applejack *is the terrorist, we'd want her lynched today, surely? Because I believe only the terrorist has a day action, and can't be stopped.

Anyway, did Phantom really do anything? And what about the rest of the mafia? Because Phantom was inactive-lynched and Chief Zackrai probably would have been, and it would not be at all satisfying if the innocents win and they weren't even playing the game...


----------



## Seritinajii

*Re: Tales of Symphonia Evolution Mafia [DAY 6]*

It's possible that Phantom was the serial killer, which could explain why the serial killer was seemingly inactive.


----------



## Karkat Vantas

*Re: Tales of Symphonia Evolution Mafia [DAY 6]*

The flavor text says otherwise.



> The coat's pockets appear to be stuffed with drafts of those vexatious notes.


We're taking this to mean she is mafia, correct? That's the opinion we had with Zackrai.


----------



## Zero Moment

*Re: Tales of Symphonia Evolution Mafia [DAY 6]*

*Applejack*.


----------



## Mai

*Re: Tales of Symphonia Evolution Mafia [DAY 6]*

*Applejack,* then. Hopefully she doesn't explode on one of us before then.


----------



## allitersonance

*Re: Tales of Symphonia Evolution Mafia [DAY 6]*

Thing is, if the terrorist, rolestopper, and serial killer are going to flip mafia, are we supposed to _know_ that they're actually not? It does seem to defeat the purpose of their mafia-flipping. Granted, with this particular flavour, I don't know how it would be explained if Chief Zackrai wasn't mafia, so we can probably just consider him part of the group, but we should probably consider the question.


----------



## Karkat Vantas

*Re: Tales of Symphonia Evolution Mafia [DAY 6]*

"Mafia" is just the general term applied to any anti-town role; the flavor text should indicate who's actually mafia aligned and who's just your garden variety terrorist.


----------



## Zero Moment

*Re: Tales of Symphonia Evolution Mafia [DAY 6]*

I think that all Mafia with the "vexatious notes", AKA Phantom and Chief Zackrai, are one of the four killing anti-Town roles, excluding SK. I would presume that any other main members would also have the notes.


----------



## JackPK

*Re: Tales of Symphonia Evolution Mafia [DAY 6]*



Legendaryseeker99 said:


> I think that all Mafia with the "vexatious notes", AKA Phantom and Chief Zackrai, are one of the four killing anti-Town roles, excluding SK. I would presume that any other main members would also have the notes.


Those four are the only "main" members; the other two Mafia-aligned (as opposed to third-party or "self-aligned", so to speak) roles cannot communicate with the other Mafia members and, IIRC, don't know who the main Mafia are (and vice versa).

According to the signup thread, the four main Mafia flip Mafia and should have notes in the flavor; the other two Mafia and the Serial Killer flip Mafia (but inspect Innocent) and won't have notes, and the Alien will only flip/inspect Mafia if activated.

This means, by the end of the game, we ought to expect four Mafia deaths with notes and at least three Mafia deaths without notes (more if the Alien was activated and if the Framer successfully did his job).


----------



## Zero Moment

*Re: Tales of Symphonia Evolution Mafia [DAY 6]*



Jack_the_PumpkinKing said:


> Those four are the only "main" members; the other two Mafia-aligned (as opposed to third-party or "self-aligned", so to speak) roles cannot communicate with the other Mafia members and, IIRC, don't know who the main Mafia are (and vice versa).
> 
> According to the signup thread, the four main Mafia flip Mafia and should have notes in the flavor; the other two Mafia and the Serial Killer flip Mafia (but inspect Innocent) and won't have notes, and the Alien will only flip/inspect Mafia if activated.
> 
> This means, by the end of the game, we ought to expect four Mafia deaths with notes and at least three Mafia deaths without notes (more if the Alien was activated and if the Framer successfully did his job).


...You pretty much summerized what I just said.
Except you made it longer D:


----------



## Karkat Vantas

*Re: Tales of Symphonia Evolution Mafia [DAY 6]*

So, which role does Phantom have?


----------



## Seritinajii

*Re: Tales of Symphonia Evolution Mafia [DAY 6]*



Kratos Aurion said:


> _"This is a... well... no. Never mind. You've gone too far. Your luck runs out starting now.
> 
> -The Vanguard High Command"_


The note is probably not Alice or Decus. It could be Hawk, though. I nominated Phantom because she sorta followed the pattern of Brute-notes, and also note that although she didn't post that much, she was never killed for total inactivity. I think she was most likely Brute.

Phantom - lynched on day 5 and mafia! 
Derpy Hooves - died on night 1.
Grate Aural Sects
Applebloom
SilverJade - I think this is Twilight Sparkle? Lynched on day 2 and innocent.
Mai
OrngSumb
Karkat Vantas - probably Lloyd the vigilante.
Arylett Dawnsborough
Cirrus
Jack_the_PumpkinKing - probably Collette, the jack-of-all-trades.
Flower Doll - roleclaimed as Genis the inspector. Probably still level 2.
Stormecho - died on night 2.
I liek Squirtles - roleclaimed as Emil the alien and then immediately lynched on day 1.
InvaderSyl - roleclaimed as Regal the tracker, "with no idea".
Applejack - roleclaimed as Corrine the mirror, but is suspected.
Legendaryseeker99 - roleclaimed as Dirk the inventor.
Kirby-Chan - roleclaimed as Yuan the streetear.
Seritinajii - a now-useless Marta the alien deactivator who still goes around trying to deactivate people. How tragic.
Wargle - killed on night 4.
Dannichu - lynched on day 4, innocent.
Squirrel
Negrek - killed on night 0. Innocent.
Chief Zackrai - mafia, killed on night 1. Possibly Decus?
tehSR - killed on night 3 by Karkat? Innocent.

1. Brute Lualdi – Hitman: Phantom?
2. Alice – Poisoner: Zackrai?
3. Decus – Roleblocker: ?
4. Hawk – Framer: ?

5. Richter Abend – Terrorist: ?
6. Aqua – Rolestopper: ?

7. Lloyd Irving – Vigilante: Karkat
8. Colette Brunel – Jack-of-all-Trades: Jack
9. Genis Sage – Inspector: Flower Doll
10. Raine Sage – Doctor: one of the dead
11. Sheena Fujibayashi – Doctor: ?
12. Zelos Wilder – Doublevoter: ?
13. Presea Combatir – Commuter: ?
14. Regal Bryant – Tracker: Syl
15. Kratos Aurion – Bodyguard: ?
16. Yuan – Streetear: Kirby-chan
17. Botta – Voyeur: ?
18. Dirk Irving – Inventor: Legendaryseeker99
19. Noishe – Friendly Neighbor: Derpy
20. Corrine – Mirror: Applejack??
21. Tenebrae – Distractor: ?
22. Marta Lualdi – Alien Deactivator: Seri
23. The Wonder Chef – Pitcher: ?

24. Mithos Yggdrasill – Serial Killer: ?
25. Emil Castagnier – Alien: Squirtles


What does a pitcher do?!


----------



## Karkat Vantas

*Re: Tales of Symphonia Evolution Mafia [DAY 6]*

The Wonder Chef throws random items at people. His role is a pretty big question mark, and nobody's seemed interested in roleclaiming as him.

Anyway, Flower Doll, do you have any inspection results?


----------



## Flora

*Re: Tales of Symphonia Evolution Mafia [DAY 6]*

I...forgot to inspect last night D:

I inspected you previously and pulled up Not Mafia, though I'm still on Level Two and thus unreliable


----------



## Squirrel

*Re: Tales of Symphonia Evolution Mafia [DAY 6]*

So a level two inspector can't actually inspect...?


----------



## Flora

*Re: Tales of Symphonia Evolution Mafia [DAY 6]*



Squirrel said:


> So a level two inspector can't actually inspect...?


No, they can, but their inspections could be either sane, insane, naive or paranoid. Mine are either sane, insane or naive, and the only way I can figure that out is if I get to level 3


----------



## Zero Moment

*Re: Tales of Symphonia Evolution Mafia [DAY 6]*



Flower Doll said:


> No, they can, but their inspections could be either sane, insane, naive or paranoid. Mine are either sane, insane or naive, and the only way I can figure that out is if I get to level 3


Then post more!


----------



## Mai

*Re: Tales of Symphonia Evolution Mafia [DAY 6]*

It's not just posting, its contributary posting, so just trying to post for the sake of posting probably won't work.


----------



## Karkat Vantas

*Re: Tales of Symphonia Evolution Mafia [DAY 6]*

Flora, it must be asked-- why weren't you posting much to begin with? This game from the onset assumed that it would be played by people who intended to contribute. So I don't know why you wouldn't be posting more to begin with.

Can you inspect dead players? In that case, you could inspect Zackrai or Phantom or someone to determine your sanity.

To be honest, I doubt you're naive; what fun would it be to discover upon evolution that all your inspections have been pointless? So I'm pretty damn certain you're sane.


----------



## Flora

*Re: Tales of Symphonia Evolution Mafia [DAY 6]*



Karkat Vantas said:


> Flora, it must be asked-- why weren't you posting much to begin with? This game from the onset assumed that it would be played by people who intended to contribute. So I don't know why you wouldn't be posting more to begin with.


I _did_ intend to contribute; I failed to see that the play I was in would take up so much time that I could barely get on here. ^^;



> To be honest, I doubt you're naive; what fun would it be to discover  upon evolution that all your inspections have been pointless? So I'm  pretty damn certain you're sane.


The reasoning used in the description stated that I was basically experimenting; and plus, going from doing nothing to HEY LOOK I CAN TELL WHO'S MAFIA NAO is a pretty damn large power level jump.


----------



## Karkat Vantas

*Re: Tales of Symphonia Evolution Mafia [DAY 6]*

That wouldn't be such a huge power jump if you actually posted often.

...how many posts do you need to level up?


----------



## Flora

*Re: Tales of Symphonia Evolution Mafia [DAY 6]*



Karkat Vantas said:


> ...how many posts do you need to level up?


8 contributory posts total.

Also because I didn't answer this earlier, Kratos didn't say whether or not I can investigate dead players, but I'm assuming I cannot because that would pretty much be wasting a night action.


----------



## Karkat Vantas

*Re: Tales of Symphonia Evolution Mafia [DAY 6]*

Inspecting yourself is the usual way to determine your sanity, but we've determined that you aren't insane. So inspecting a mafia member would really help.


----------



## Kratos Aurion

*Re: Tales of Symphonia Evolution Mafia [DAY 6]*

Final vote count (herp derp sorry I forgot to end it earlier):

4 Applejack


Applejack, apparently preoccupied and off vacationing somewhere in her mind, does not respond when the party expresses their doubts about her claimed identity. What kind of mirror doesn't reflect an attempted vicious stabbing back at the stabber? An evil serial-killer-terroristy kind of mirror, _that's_ what kind. Obviously. Whatever benevolent forces must have come to her aid during the night do not step forward now, and Karkat has no trouble running her clean through. A few torn scraps of familiar-looking paper fall out of her pocket as she hits the ground.

They're about to turn in for a night of hopefully-slightly-safer sleep when a man, panting heavily after what appears to have been a lengthy run, dashes up to them. "I... I'm from... castle... this morning... Princess... Prin... Hilda... found... bodies in her... young lady and a man... Or... Orngs and... Invader... Syl? or some... His Majesty found this... when she stopped... stopped screaming." Cirrus barely has time to take the piece of paper from the man's hand before he slumps to the ground, exhausted.

Everyone crowds in for a closer look at the note, not at all concerned with giving the gasping man a little extra room to breathe. The handwriting is unfamiliar, and the paper does not match the stock used to write the Vanguard's letters; the tone is unlike anything they've read before, too. There is but one sentence written on it:


_"Silence doesn't become you, my dears."_


The note is not signed; still, it sends uncontrollable shivers up the spines of everyone present. Now that they think about it, Orng and Syl had been unusually quiet lately... had they really been missing all day? What happened to those two?


*Applejack is dead. She was mafia.*

*InvaderSyl was modkilled. She was not mafia.*

*OrngSumb was modkilled. He was not mafia.*


_Day will begin in forty-eight hours or when all night actions are in._


----------



## Kratos Aurion

*Re: Tales of Symphonia Evolution Mafia [DAY 7]*

_"I'm disappointed in you, Meltokio. Oh, so disappointed. You're breaking my poor little heart over here. But it'll all be over soon, you'll see. You're all going to die, one by one, all alone, just like... you're breaking my heart, but oh, I'm going to enjoy this.

-The Vanguard High Command </3"_


Oh bodies, bodies, wherefore art thou, bodies? That is the question, and it is one that the group is once again unable to answer after spending the better part of the morning turning the city upside down. There's nothing anywhere but the usual note and the lingering sensation of confusion about Syl and Orng's mysterious disappearances the day before; everyone else _seems_ to be present and accounted for, however, and so they take some small comfort in the fact that they still have more (probable) innocents to come to some sort of decision with.


*No one was killed.*


_Forty-eight hours for discussion._


----------



## Karkat Vantas

*Re: Tales of Symphonia Evolution Mafia [DAY 7]*

Oh bodies, bodies, wherefore art thou, bodies?

Incorrect usage of the word wherefore; it means why and not where.

Anyway, I didn't kill anyone tonight, and I have no idea about the serial killer. Since Yggdrasill shows up innocent it's entirely possible that Tailsy was the SK... which also explains why there wasn't an explosion.


----------



## allitersonance

*Re: Tales of Symphonia Evolution Mafia [DAY 7]*

I thought lack of explosion was because Applejack didn't come and post in time? As in, that was the entire goal. Of course, either could be possible, but Applejack should've been active enough as a serial killer to kill more, surely.


----------



## Squirrel

*Re: Tales of Symphonia Evolution Mafia [DAY 7]*

Flower Doll, please tell us that you remembered your night action this time?
Successful heals seem more likely than Mafia inactivity.

And I thought that the letter's "You're all going to die... all alone, just like..." indicated grieving over Tailsy's death. Then again...


			
				Tailsy's lynching said:
			
		

> What kind of mirror doesn't reflect an attempted vicious stabbing back at the stabber? An evil serial-killer-terroristy kind of mirror, that's what kind.


What does that mean?


----------



## Kratos Aurion

*Re: Tales of Symphonia Evolution Mafia [DAY 7]*



Karkat Vantas said:


> Incorrect usage of the word wherefore; it means why and not where.


It means whatever I want it to mean when I'm tired and making a failed attempt at being witty.


----------



## JackPK

*Re: Tales of Symphonia Evolution Mafia [DAY 7]*

guys guys guys *Cirrus* is mafia gogogogo

also her curtains are tacky-looking.

(and just soz youz knowz, that was my last inspection-power-use-thingy, so tomorrow night i'mma hafta nick another use off Flower Doll. just sayin'.)

(inspected her 'cause I noted she was one of the few people who hadn't roleclaimed or otherwise had anything noted about them at all in Seri's nifty summary.)


----------



## JackPK

*Re: Tales of Symphonia Evolution Mafia [DAY 7]*

I think the forumz just ate my post. *Cirrus* is mafia, used up my last inspection power, her curtains are tacky, blah blah blah.


----------



## Minish

*Re: Tales of Symphonia Evolution Mafia [DAY 7]*

Uh, are you forgetting about the Framer? I don't recall having been inspected yet, so I'm a pretty obvious target, plus the Framer will probably be at a pretty high level now and thus very accurate. I'm a doctor, so.

The mafia to innocent ratio is looking pretty bad right now, so I'd suggest that we really can't afford to lynch so recklessly.


----------



## allitersonance

*Re: Tales of Symphonia Evolution Mafia [DAY 7]*

Who have you been healing then, Cirrus? Also, your current level, as you had a grand total of six posts as of last night.

You really haven't been particularly active, so it is your fault if you're made to die, really. Still, I would agree you'd be an ideal target for a framer, as we've been half-ready to lynch you for a while now; prove yourself today and maybe I'd personally go for you living, but really, you're rather late as far as trying to be useful goes.

Same thing extends to *Flower Doll*, by the way. (Bolding is more to draw attention than as a vote, but works as one so we don't all forget and someone is lynched due to one vote, as has happened elsewhere. I'll probably change it as soon as something comes along to sway my opinion.)


----------



## Zero Moment

*Re: Tales of Symphonia Evolution Mafia [DAY 7]*

*Cirrus*, because good argument is good, and she probably hasn't even leveled up yet, making her a worthless Doctor anyway if she is one.


----------



## JackPK

*Re: Tales of Symphonia Evolution Mafia [DAY 7]*

Grr confounding variables. Yeah, it could have been the framer. But I still don't trust her yet. As GAS said, could you tell us who you've healed each night, Cirrus?

GAS, lynching Flower Doll is not good, because I need her alive to nick inspection-power-uses from.


----------



## Karkat Vantas

*Re: Tales of Symphonia Evolution Mafia [DAY 7]*

...hm, does the Framer's victims show up as the opposite alignment on death?

Also, one of our doctors is dead. Has anybody else roleclaimed as a doctor?


----------



## JackPK

*Re: Tales of Symphonia Evolution Mafia [DAY 6]*

^Karkat: Not according to Seri's list.


Seritinajii said:


> 1. Brute Lualdi – Hitman: Phantom?
> 2. Alice – Poisoner: Zackrai?
> 3. Decus – Roleblocker: ?
> 4. Hawk – Framer: ?
> 
> 5. Richter Abend – Terrorist: ?
> 6. Aqua – Rolestopper: ?
> 
> 7. Lloyd Irving – Vigilante: Karkat
> 8. Colette Brunel – Jack-of-all-Trades: Jack
> 9. Genis Sage – Inspector: Flower Doll
> *10. Raine Sage – Doctor: one of the dead
> 11. Sheena Fujibayashi – Doctor: ?
> *12. Zelos Wilder – Doublevoter: ?
> 13. Presea Combatir – Commuter: ?
> 14. Regal Bryant – Tracker: Syl
> 15. Kratos Aurion – Bodyguard: ?
> 16. Yuan – Streetear: Kirby-chan
> 17. Botta – Voyeur: ?
> 18. Dirk Irving – Inventor: Legendaryseeker99
> 19. Noishe – Friendly Neighbor: Derpy
> 20. Corrine – Mirror: Applejack??
> 21. Tenebrae – Distractor: ?
> 22. Marta Lualdi – Alien Deactivator: Seri
> 23. The Wonder Chef – Pitcher: ?
> 
> 24. Mithos Yggdrasill – Serial Killer: ?
> 25. Emil Castagnier – Alien: Squirtles


----------



## Karkat Vantas

*Re: Tales of Symphonia Evolution Mafia [DAY 7]*

That's my list, not Seri's. >:(

1. Brute Lualdi – Hitman: Phantom?
2. Alice – Poisoner: Zackrai?
3. Decus – Roleblocker: ?
4. Hawk – Framer: ?

5. Richter Abend – Terrorist: Applejack?
6. Aqua – Rolestopper: ?

7. Lloyd Irving – Vigilante: Karkat
8. Colette Brunel – Jack-of-all-Trades: Jack
9. Genis Sage – Inspector: Flower Doll
10. Raine Sage – Doctor: one of the dead
11. Sheena Fujibayashi – Doctor: Cirrus??
12. Zelos Wilder – Doublevoter: ?
13. Presea Combatir – Commuter: ?
14. Regal Bryant – Tracker: Syl
15. Kratos Aurion – Bodyguard: ?
16. Yuan – Streetear: Kirby-chan
17. Botta – Voyeur: ?
18. Dirk Irving – Inventor: Legendaryseeker99
19. Noishe – Friendly Neighbor: Derpy
20. Corrine – Mirror: ?
21. Tenebrae – Distractor: ?
22. Marta Lualdi – Alien Deactivator: Seri
23. The Wonder Chef – Pitcher: ?

24. Mithos Yggdrasill – Serial Killer: ?
25. Emil Castagnier – Alien: Squirtles


----------



## JackPK

*Re: Tales of Symphonia Evolution Mafia [DAY 7]*

Oh, sorry. Seri must've copy-pasted it from you toward the end of last in-game day.


----------



## Mai

*Re: Tales of Symphonia Evolution Mafia [DAY 7]*

Well, if Cirrus was framed, then we'd be able to see that she's innocent next night, right? Losing a doctor is bad, so if there's a chance of her being innocent, then we'd be better off waiting, wouldn't we?

Also, I have a question: If Flower Doll is anything but paranoid, what would happen if she targeted someone that was framed? If she was naive, would she still get mafia?


----------



## Kratos Aurion

*Re: Tales of Symphonia Evolution Mafia [DAY 7]*

A naive inspector always gets innocent, framed or not. Sane would get mafia on a framed target. Insane would get innocent on a framed target.


----------



## Squirrel

*Re: Tales of Symphonia Evolution Mafia [DAY 7]*

Doctor's still a pretty easy claim. Who've you healed each night, Cirrus?


----------



## Karkat Vantas

*Re: Tales of Symphonia Evolution Mafia [DAY 7]*

If anyone else would like to roleclaim as doctor, now would be a great time to do so.


----------



## Squirrel

*Re: Tales of Symphonia Evolution Mafia [DAY 7]*

Is it worth the risk for them to do so? How many mafia are left?


----------



## Eifie

*Re: Tales of Symphonia Evolution Mafia [DAY 7]*

Hm, Cirrus _would_ be a fairly obvious target for the Framer since we've discussed lynching her more than once, and no one else has counterclaimed as the living doctor. We must have had a living doctor two nights ago for Tailsy to have survived Kam attacking her, right? If no one speaks up, then, that would mean that Cirrus is telling the truth; no unclaimed innocents have died since Kam tried to kill Tailsy, meaning that that doctor who healed her is still alive. Everyone who hasn't roleclaimed has posted since Cirrus claimed, I think, so unless the doctor's been keeping quiet and trying to get her lynched without claiming, that means she must be telling the truth, as far as I can tell.



Mai said:


> Well, if Cirrus was framed, then we'd be able to see that she's innocent next night, right?


Then it would be even more obvious for the Framer to simply target her again, though.



Karkat Vantas said:


> list


I'm not sure why everyone keeps forgetting this, especially since it was on the list at some point, but OrngSumb claimed bodyguard a while back.



Squirrel said:


> Is it worth the risk for them to do so? How many mafia are left?


I would think so; otherwise there would be no reason for us to doubt that Cirrus is in fact a framed doctor.

We've had three people show up as Mafia on death out of seven roles that do so.


----------



## Squirrel

*Re: Tales of Symphonia Evolution Mafia [DAY 7]*

All right, then.
I'm the remaining doctor. I'll look records up in a second, but I know these past two nights, I healed Kirby-chan.
Level 2, heal may not work. level 3, will work. Level 4 I'd like to keep a secret for a little tlonger if that's okay.
*Cirrus.*


----------



## Karkat Vantas

*Re: Tales of Symphonia Evolution Mafia [DAY 7]*

I think it is fairly obvious that there was a living doctor that targeted Tailsy; she's the most obvious target. If she reflects the shot, the doctor gets healed. So I think mirror was a smart roleclaim, as it made her doctor bait.

Honestly, *Cirrus* hasn't been active enough to warrant keeping her alive, so unless she posts a heal log I think I'm voting for her.

edit: NINJAS, GOG DAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAMN


----------



## Eifie

*Re: Tales of Symphonia Evolution Mafia [DAY 7]*



Squirrel said:


> All right, then.
> I'm the remaining doctor. I'll look records up in a second, but I know these past two nights, I healed Kirby-chan.
> Level 2, heal may not work. level 3, will work. Level 4 I'd like to keep a secret for a little tlonger if that's okay.
> *Cirrus.*


Wait, huh? You didn't heal Tailsy that night? Then what happened then...?

Well, it does seem likely that you're the one telling the truth here. Mafia claiming doctor would obviously say that they healed Tailsy the night that Kam tried to kill her, and Cirrus hasn't been active enough for someone to really want to fakeclaim to get her lynched (and then get themself lynched the next day). *Cirrus*.


----------



## allitersonance

*Re: Tales of Symphonia Evolution Mafia [DAY 7]*

Obvious, now. *Cirrus*.


----------



## Squirrel

*Re: Tales of Symphonia Evolution Mafia [DAY 7]*

Could have been Decus/Roleblocker. More than enough reason to target Karkat. 

Oh, and:
Night 1 & 2- Applejack
3- Syl
4-Legendaryseeker99
5 & 6-Kirby-chan


----------



## Eifie

*Re: Tales of Symphonia Evolution Mafia [DAY 7]*



Squirrel said:


> Could have been Decus/Roleblocker. More than enough reason to target Karkat.
> 
> Oh, and:
> Night 1 & 2- Applejack
> 3- Syl
> 4-Legendaryseeker99
> 5 & 6-Kirby-chan


Hm. I thought Kam said that he could kill through roleblocks? He's at level four, isn't he?

Also, I'm guessing you're at level three? Or are you at level four already?


----------



## Squirrel

*Re: Tales of Symphonia Evolution Mafia [DAY 7]*

Oh, he did? Okay.
And I'm at level three, trying to get to four tonight.


----------



## Karkat Vantas

*Re: Tales of Symphonia Evolution Mafia [DAY 7]*

I _can_ kill through roleblocks, but it's a 50/50 thing.


----------



## Seritinajii

*Re: Tales of Symphonia Evolution Mafia [DAY 7]*

*Cirrus*, I guess.

I made the list with "name - role", Karkat made the list with "Role - name".


----------



## Minish

*Re: Tales of Symphonia Evolution Mafia [DAY 7]*

_Right_, then!

Terrorist! Stand by for now. Remember that bombing ends the day immediately, so you could possibly use that to our advantage if you keep in mind lynch votes. When you think it best (tomorrow, maybe? as late as possible would be nice, but progressively risky), let's off Kam!

Jack would be good to rolestop tonight, just a heads up. :o And then perhaps Kirby-Chan!

We still have a little bit of time before I'm gone, I believe. I'm sorry I never got too high with my levels, but good going, guys! \o/!


----------



## Karkat Vantas

*Re: Tales of Symphonia Evolution Mafia [DAY 7]*

Why would you make your directions as a mafia member public when you have a PM system?

Also, last time I checked you don't know who the bomber is.


----------



## Minish

*Re: Tales of Symphonia Evolution Mafia [DAY 7]*

We do not know who the terrorist and rolestopper are! Unless, of course, we've worked it out. And then we shall not be naming names here. :D


----------



## Karkat Vantas

*Re: Tales of Symphonia Evolution Mafia [DAY 7]*

...you know what? Applejack very obviously was the bomber.

Because if she was Mafia like you're implying, then you would be the fourth piece of scum down.


----------



## Seritinajii

*Re: Tales of Symphonia Evolution Mafia [DAY 7]*

Applejack also could've been Aqua.


----------



## Karkat Vantas

*Re: Tales of Symphonia Evolution Mafia [DAY 7]*

Well, she could have been either; either way we know that either the roleblocker or terrorist are dead since all three Mafia-flippers couldn't have been Mafia.


----------



## Minish

*Re: Tales of Symphonia Evolution Mafia [DAY 7]*

Uh, Serial Killer flips mafia.


----------



## Karkat Vantas

*Re: Tales of Symphonia Evolution Mafia [DAY 7]*

That's not my point; namely, at least one of the three players who has flipped Mafia isn't an actual Mafia member.


----------



## Kirby-Chan

*Re: Tales of Symphonia Evolution Mafia [DAY 7]*

For last night, there isn't really much information that I can take out since Syl already died as innocent. Plus Syl died due to inactivity and role claim as a tracker. So *Cirrus* then. If I don't die today, I try to find out what roles is already gone or I can find out what actions happen on night to narrow down. That is if I have luck on my side.


----------



## Kratos Aurion

*Re: Tales of Symphonia Evolution Mafia [DAY 7]*

I realize you guys have probably mostly reached a consensus at this point, but I'm about to be busy and don't have time to close day right now. You've got another few hours' extension.


----------



## Zero Moment

*Re: Tales of Symphonia Evolution Mafia [DAY 7]*

Hey Kratos?
If someone received a cracked shield ring and, say, they were bombed, would they be protected?


----------



## Karkat Vantas

*Re: Tales of Symphonia Evolution Mafia [DAY 7]*

Don't be silly. That's exclusively night-action.

Truly, I wouldn't be concerned about my death. If you want to bomb me, feel free.


----------



## Kratos Aurion

*Re: Tales of Symphonia Evolution Mafia [DAY 7]*

(Sorry! Going out to dinner took longer than I'd thought it would and then I was tired.)

Final vote count:
6 Cirrus


Any doubt left in the group's mind is immediately erased when Cirrus, so quiet and rational up until they'd accused her of being a murderous scumbag, bursts into a fit of maniacal laughter. Even as they drag her out into the center of the street for her execution, she barks orders at two unnamed members of the dwindling crowd—they know what they must do! For the glory of the Vanguard! Her laughter is only cut short when her head parts company with her neck; even then, they notice as they watch the head roll to a stop on the ground, a horrible grin is still frozen on her face. That's... very definitely one more down, then, but... They exchange several nervous glances, each one's face betraying nothing but apparent confusion. Who was Cirrus talking to?


*Cirrus is dead. She was mafia.*


_Day will begin in 48 hours or when all actions are in._


----------



## Kratos Aurion

_"Kill you all how dare you all alone I'll kill you myself I'll kill you I'll kill you pay all of you kill you KILL YOU ALL

-Vangua"_


There is only one note the next morning, written in a hand they all recognize but in a tone that is distinctly and distressingly _not_ reminiscent of smiles and conceit and little flourished hearts at the end. In fact, there isn't much of anything at the end—the letter just stops mid-signature, only a few specks of blood where the rest of the word "Vanguard" ought to be. There are a few seconds of silence and bewildered blinking—wait, _what?_—before Squirrel notices that there seems to be something written on the back.

_
"Haha. Hahaha. Ha. Ha. Fucking. Ha. And 'ha' to your stupid friend over there, too.

-Lloyd Irving was here :)"
_

The confused muttering the group starts up is curtailed by a jaunty whistle coming from down the street. Karkat Vantas saunters up, late to the party but apparently not concerned about that in the slightest. His only answer to the flood of questions that comes his way is to hold up a hand and motion back down the street he'd been walking along.

Save for the gleeful disembowelment of Derpy Hooves a few days earlier, the scene that greets them once they turn a corner contains perhaps the highest quantity of blood they've seen yet. Apparently that katana pinned Grate Aural Sects to the door of the bakery quite some time ago, judging by the size of the red pool spreading out beneath it. There is rather a lot more red surrounding the corpses of Jack_the_PumpkinKing and Eifie—Jack is probably responsible for the majority of the mess, considering the way that massive sword Eifie is still holding has sloppily but efficiently cut him up into a bunch of little Jacks, but the second katana blade blooming from her own back has created a sizable puddle as well. She honestly doesn't seem to mind it, however. She looks so happy with that big grin still plastered all over her face, and those wide, wild eyes, and... okay, maybe she looks crazy. But the _happy_ kind of crazy. The kind of happy-crazy that is totally okay with being stabbed and falling on top of a pile of unfinished, raving notes. It's all good, really. At least she's not alone anymore.

Before Karkat can resume his preening and tell everyone that, no, really, it was no big deal, just doing his job, no need to thank him except maybe with a lot of money and also girls and do they make good hotdogs here? there is a high-pitched, keening scream. Someone rushes out from the crowd and collides with him in a flying tackle, knocking him straight into the pool of coagulating blood. "No, no, no no no no _NO_ you bastard you killed it you killed my master _I'll kill you!_" Mai shrieks, slamming her clenched fists into every part of him she can reach. Her screeching crescendos, she bares her teeth in a feral snarl and her hands close around his throat; had Kirby-Chan and Seritinajii not been quick to jump on her and pull her off, she probably would have throttled the smug look right off of his face. Now properly restrained, she resigns herself to wailing and shooting heartrending looks in Grate Aural Sects's direction before she is dragged off to be dealt with.

There is silence again as a sobbing Mai is carted away, but it lasts only a few seconds before it gives way to raucous, tired cheering. It's over. It's finally, _finally_ over. No more killing, no more violence, no more crazy notes, no more staying up at night unable to sleep because they feel like they can't trust anyone ever again. The Vanguard has fallen and Meltokio is safe, if a bit more sparsely populated than it was before. The loss of over half of their number, including the recent demise of Jack, still leaves an uncomfortable tightness in their chests, but for now they laugh as they go about cleaning up the last of the destruction. Time for grieving later; time for relief and the release of all that pent-up stress and fear now.

And then, after that, maybe time for some breakfast they won't be too nauseated to keep down.


*Jack_the_PumpkinKing is dead. He was not mafia.

Eifie is dead. She was mafia.

Grate Aural Sects is dead. It was mafia.*

And since Eifie was the last remaining member of the Vanguard proper, *the innocents win!*


As I've said before, my GM docs are a haphazard mess distributed across multiple files that I am just plain _not_ in the mood to go through and make presentable right now; the night action log, my comments/explanations on certain confusing things and the running tally of posts I considered point-worthy (if you guys want to see that) will have to wait until sometime Wednesday, I'm afraid. In the meantime, though, here is a pastebin of the role PMs; the role/player list follows.



Phantom - Alice/Poisoner
Derpy Hooves - Noishe/Friendly Neighbor
Grate Aural Sects - Richter/Terrorist
Applebloom - Decus/Roleblocker
Twilight Sparkle - Zelos/Doublevoter
Mai - Aqua/Rolestopper
OrngSumb - Kratos/Bodyguard
Karkat Vantas - Lloyd/Vigilante
Keltena/tehSR (replaced d1) - Presea/Commuter
Arylett Dawnsborough - Tenebrae/Distractor
Cirrus - Hawk/Framer
Jack_the_PumpkinKing - Colette/Jack-of-all-Trades
Flower Doll - Genis/Inspector
Stormecho - Botta/Voyeur
I liek Squirtles – Raine/Doctor
InvaderSyl - Regal/Tracker
Applejack - Mithos/Serial Killer
Legendaryseeker99 - Dirk/Inventor
Kirby-Chan - Yuan/Streetear
Seritinajii - Marta/Deactivator
Wargle - Wonder Chef/Pitcher
Dannichu - Corrine/Mirror
Squirrel - Sheena/Doctor
Negrek – Emil/Alien
Chief Zackrai – Brute/Hitman

If the mafia doesn't mind, I can also post the link to the quicktopic they used to carry out most of their discussion.

Good game, everybody. It was fun to watch and GM! (And also fun to not get killed. That too.)


----------



## Flora

OH BY THE WAY KARKAT

I accidentally inspected Cirrus instead of Squirrel and I definitely couldn't inspect dead people. Thought you should know :P


----------



## allitersonance

Damn, I wanted to explode at some point. Oh well :P About time.


----------



## Tailsy

Ya'll are bastards, lynching me the weekend I had no Internet access *:|* I COULD'VE DONE MUCH BETTER

Although I don't think I did _horribly_, all things considered! Even though I messed up by saying I had five levels, durrr. I'm sad I never reached God level, though. Aww.

EDIT: Congratulations to the innocents, though! You did fantastically!


----------



## Seritinajii

Yaaaay!

Wait.. I liek Squirtles was Raine the doctor and Negrek was alien? What? Then why did... well, I was still pretty useless during the whole game, then. Sigh...

But we won! I think this game went rather well.


----------



## Eifie

I FINALLY GOT TO KILL SOMEONE my life is complete. :D (I love my last words, haha!)

This game was great! Those role progressions are so intricate; I had a great time trying to guess at everyone's level four powers!

"Megaphone (trigger: the player's vote that day counts twice)" -- Ahaha, and there we were, thinking that the megaphone was something that would give us away if we attacked Jack and spending ages trying to figure out ways to get around it; I feel rather silly now. :P

EDIT: By the way, if you happen to be wondering about the lack of deaths on... many of the nights, we may have uh... spent too much time talking and not enough time actually sending in actions maybe possibly :D; (Except for the two nights where we tried to kill a) our terrorist and b) our rolestopper and Jack stopped us both times! EDIT 2: Oh I mean those weren't the only two kills we managed to send in; we got in two others, I think.)


----------



## JackPK

That was fun; I much enjoyed my pickpocketing ability. I loved the whole idea of role progressions; although I have to wonder (given the number of posts required for some of the uber-levels) whether you expected this game to last about four or five more game days than it actually did, Kratos?



Seritinajii said:


> Wait.. I liek Squirtles was Raine the doctor and Negrek was alien? What? Then why did...


Some weird misguided attempt to stop the Mafia from targeting him at night? Maybe he figured we wouldn't lynch an unactivated alien given that we had an alien deactivator role.



			
				Eifie said:
			
		

> EDIT: By the way, if you happen to be wondering about the lack of deaths on... many of the nights, we may have uh... spent too much time talking and not enough time actually sending in actions maybe possibly :D; (Except for the two nights where we tried to kill a) our terrorist and b) our rolestopper and Jack stopped us both times!)


Wow, lucky* (or, rather, unlucky) targeting for me. The latter I did actually protect, but the former was just my randomized level-2 action that I guess came up as a protect.

*In that I guessed the same target as the Mafia. Unlucky in that I unwittingly protected their allies.


----------



## Kratos Aurion

I didn't really have any expectations about the length of the game; it was more that I was hoping more people would be inspired to actually talk. As it is Karkat is the only one who hit level 5, but he was clearly able to find plenty of things to talk about in seven days. I am disappoint in the rest of you fives, then.


----------



## Phantom

I got killed before I could use my poison... I was off for a few days come back and I'd been randylynched.


----------



## Tailsy

:( I was gone for a bit!! Not my fault!!

Especially since I ended up really dead. Baww.


----------



## Kratos Aurion

Well, yes, you were better than most of them. Like a certain someone who apparently forgot she was in the game altogether. >| My vote count screwage, man... I was looking forward to that.


----------



## Phantom

What counted as a qualifiable post Kratos? Hardly any of mine counted.


----------



## shy ♡

I was the most innocents of innocents and Cirrus killed me. >|


----------



## Phantom

The only kill we really truly could decide on if I remember right was Negrek. Also if the others have no problem posting our conversation thread I don't.


----------



## Eifie

Pathos said:


> I was the most innocents of innocents and Cirrus killed me. >|


Actually, that was Tailsy! That was the night we tried and failed to kill Kusari, I think.



Phantom said:


> The only kill we really truly could decide on if I remember right was Negrek.


We agreed on Mai as well!

(Oh, and Kratos, if the rest of the Mafia are okay with it I'm fine with you linking our QuickTopic! Guys don't laugh at my walls of text there ok :c)


----------



## Negrek

Phantom said:


> The only kill we really truly could decide on if I remember right was Negrek. Also if the others have no problem posting our conversation thread I don't.


Yeah thanks for that. >_>

And I was having such fun plotting my everyone-roleclaims-day-one scheme, too!


----------



## Stormecho

Pffft, I am such a suspicious nooblet, and got my own self killed by sheer stupidity. 

OH WELL. Maybe next time I'll be of some use~ It was fun reading through all of this until the end, though.


----------



## Seritinajii

Wow. I like the Pitcher role a lot. :D


----------



## Tailsy

Yeah, I killed you. Sorry about that, Pathos.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

Well, this was kinda fun! Even though I had no idea what I was talking about most of the time or even what I was doing or what was going on with people posting like two paragraph posts and confusing me. Being a newbie, man. But at least I got to do SOMETHING useful. I think it was useful, at least. 

I'll just say though that my guesses on who was mafia were right two times... wow. My gut feeling was spot on this time.


----------



## Karkat Vantas

Shit, did I manage to kill both of the remaining scum roles with my one-off double kill power?

Uh... wow.

Well, that was fun! Even if the mafia _was_ inactive.


----------



## Wargle

I didn't get to do a single thing as the pitcher, I'm sad now.


----------



## Mai

Well, that was fun. Yes, I was far too inactive, but still. I knew and still know nothing about Tales of Symphonia. 

I was really paranoid about roleclaiming, especially the levels. Oh well, I really liked this special theme.


----------



## Wargle

I don't even know what ToS is!


----------

